#ubuntu-community-team 2010-11-15
<nigelb> AlanBell: hah, I think she's the web designer on the team \o/
<cjohnston> 92 hours work in 5 days...
 * cjohnston needs another vacation
<nigelb> lol
<nigelb> you've had too much vaction
<nigelb> cjohnston: ^^
<cjohnston> In the 5 days I've been back to work I've worked more than most people work in two weeks...
<nigelb> yes
<nigelb> but you've had more vacation that people take in 10 years :p
<cjohnston> lol
<nigelb> yay spam with jussi's name on it
<cjohnston> uggh
<cjohnston> go figure
<nigelb> yeah
<nigelb> evening jono
<jono> howdy nigelb
<popey> morning
<nigelb> O_O
<nigelb> popey: no sleep?
<nigelb> I saw you up rather late :)
<popey> yeah, only had about an hour
 * nigelb hugs popey 
<dholbach> good morning!
<nigelb> Morning dholbach :)
<dholbach> hey nigelb
<jono> popey, you need more sleep, pal
<popey> tell me about it
<dholbach> hey jono, hey popey
<popey> morning gorgeous
<dholbach> haha :)
 * dholbach is excited
<dholbach> the Berlin mafia will get together and work together today
<dholbach> it's going to be great
<jono> dholbach, :-)
<jono> ok bed for me
<jono> night all!
<jono> oh dholbach, before I run
<jono> could you do me a favor?
<jono> check with pitti to see why Ahmed's blueprints are not appearing on http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/workitems/natty/canonical-community.html - thanks!
<popey> sleep tight
<popey> :)
<jono> thanks popey
<jono> dholbach, drop me an email to let me know what is going on with the burndown and if you managed to get it fixed
<jono> thanks!
<jono> night!
<dholbach> ... ok
<dholbach> ara, ha, you managed to get the wireless working? :)
<ara> morning dholbach
<ara> dholbach, yes, we all did
<dholbach> super
<dholbach> ara: do we still need an extension cord or do you all have power?
<ara> mmm, I think noodles wouldn't mind an extension cord
<dholbach> ok, perfect - I'll be there in a bit
<dpm> good morning everyone!
<dholbach> hey dpm
<dpm> hey dholbach :)
<nigelb> Berlin Mafia? whaa?
<nigelb> morning dpm
<dholbach> nigelb, the Berlinian Canonical folks
<nigelb> oh no, worse :p
<nigelb> dholbach: How many Canonical folks in Berlin apart from you and a r a?
<dholbach> 3 others
<nigelb> wow, lots of people!
<popey> nice idea to have an office
<popey> rather than all working at home
<nigelb> popey: I think dholbach works from an office
<dholbach> yes, we're in that office now
<popey> thats what I said :)
<nigelb> aha
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> dholbach: sounds like a fun packed time over there
<dholbach> czajkowski, heya
<dholbach> yeah, we're now complete - doko finally made it :)
<czajkowski> yay
<nigelb> who's training@ubuntu.com? Dinda?
<czajkowski> used to be
<czajkowski> not sure it's still the case
<nigelb> well, need to give her big hugs for the photos :)
<popey> Billy probably still gets the mail
<nigelb> I wish it was Bcc'd instead of To'd
<duanedesign> morning all
<czajkowski> nigelb: not a biggie really, most if not all the mails to UDS folks are TO and not BCC'd
<czajkowski> we're all in the same community a quick launchpad look up gives you multipl email addresses for folks
<nigelb> czajkowski: well, true
<nigelb> all the same, I just prefer mass mails with Bcc
<czajkowski> but it's the same people folks mail every single day on mailing lists...
<czajkowski> and again same community
<czajkowski> and looking at lp/wiki gives everyone everyones contact address so just a bit confused re your comment
<dholbach> hey jono
<dholbach> jono, got the blueprints sorted out
<dholbach> it was a missing "Work items:" in the first line
<jono> ahhh!
<jono> thanks dholbach
<paultag> jono, http://twitter.com/paultag/status/4179379617800192
<jcastro> hi dholbach
<dholbach> hey jcastro
<jcastro> is that huge line spike in the graph expected?
<jcastro> I have nightmares
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> it's the unstoppable kim0
<jcastro> oh ok, so the line is wrong
<jcastro> whew
<czajkowski> lordie
<dholbach> working with doko, noodles, ara and yaiza is fantastic - I wish we could set up a Berlin Canonical office
<czajkowski> heh
<czajkowski> dholbach: what are ye working on ?
<dholbach> czajkowski, I can't tell you
<czajkowski> ok
<dholbach> just kidding - it's always doko triyng to interrupt our work here :)
<czajkowski> doko?
<dholbach> Matthias Klose
<dholbach> on the Platform team
<czajkowski> ahh
<czajkowski> ok
<dholbach> jono, 6m?
<dpm> ok everyone, time to call it a day, see you all tomorrow!
<duanedesign> doctormo: i was wondering if you had a second. I am stuck on creatinng my setup.py file and thought you might be able to help.
<doctormo> duanedesign: Of course, can you pastebin it and explain what is wrong?
<jcastro> <-- lunchin'
<jono> dholbach, gonna be slightly delayed
<dholbach> jono, ok
<jono> dholbach, ok, calling on skype
<duanedesign> doctormo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/532472/  line 32 . I have a locale directory which contains folders for each locale. In those I have the LC_Messages directorry which contains the clicompanion.mo. I want to install that in /usr/share/clicompanion/locale/*/LC_MESSAGES/clicompanion.mo
 * dholbach stops mumble and starts skype
<dholbach> jono, let's go
<doctormo> duanedesign: You should be using the dist-utils translation/installation code, it makes it much easier.
<scott-work> doctormo:  i am ready to talk about how i can help you whenever you are ready :)
<duanedesign> doctormo: that is what you used in the groundcontrol setup.py?
<doctormo> duanedesign: See for example http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~groundcontrollers/groundcontrol/trunk/annotate/head%3A/setup.py for how gc does this work.
<doctormo> I actually had a lot of issues with i18n until a bunch of people helped fix them.
<doctormo> Now I use this as a template for how to do it.
<duanedesign> doctormo: thanks i will take a look
<doctormo> pleia2: What is the website you use for seeing when people are available for a meeting?
<pleia2> doctormo: doodle.com
<doctormo> thanks luv.
<dholbach> alright my friends
<dholbach> it's evening time over here
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow1
<nisshh> jcastro, truly incredible script by jlange :)
<jcastro> jono: 8 minutes?
<jono> jcastro, yup
<jono> 4mins
<jono> jcastro, let's role on skype
<jcastro> jono: skype or other?
<jono> jcastro, ^
<jcastro> all set
<doctormo> jono: Sometimes I feel left out of your boring skype calls with the community ;-) especially when there isn't much chatter in this room.
<doctormo> jcastro: The number of unanswered questions on ask is rising, probably in line with the number of questions being asked. Some of them are really hard to answer.
<doctormo> Should we have a way to deal with hard questions? bringing them to the attention of possible experts?
<nisshh> doctormo, i feel left out too! *goes and cries in the corner*
<jcastro> doctormo: mostly I just let the system work, the community user bumps the unanswered ones
<nisshh> :)
<jcastro> as users figure it out they get more involved, etc.
<jcastro> doctormo: one way to help (once you get the rep) is to fix the formatting and grammer of older unanswered questions for a natural bump
<doctormo> OK, I'll go with that, thanks jcastro. I've been pushing for rep, 800 more to go I think for editing.
<jcastro> or help them tag better, etc.
<sense> I'm off for today, see you guys!
<Technoviking> jono: ping me if you have any questions about that email I just sent, but I don't think it will be a problem.
<czajkowski> bah how if I'm suscribed to -devel does my mail still have to be moderated
<pleia2> all mails to -devel are moderated
<czajkowski> who moderates them
<pleia2> it's more announcey, -devel-discuss is the open one
<czajkowski> pleia2: perhaps just the message states you are not a dev kinda is a kick in the pants tbh
<pleia2> "Open to all to subscribe, posting moderated for people who are not Ubuntu developers"
<pleia2> not sure who all the moderators are
<czajkowski> ok what is the other address that is better ?
<pleia2> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-devel-discuss
<czajkowski> pleia2: thanks
<pleia2> sure
<czajkowski> pleia2: think it's wise to post there even though other mail hast been modeated
<pleia2> not sure :\
<pleia2> I'm not all that familiar with what is strictly appropriate on -devel
<czajkowski> will give it a go
<czajkowski> mdz said to post the mail to devl didnt say which one
<pleia2> you can email to -devel-discuss and just cancel your email to -devel
<czajkowski> how do i cancle the one -devel
<pleia2> in the email you received saying you were moderated there should be a link to cancel it
<czajkowski> ahhh
<czajkowski> so i do
<czajkowski> interesting
<czajkowski> whoo that worked
<pleia2> good :)
<czajkowski> now lets see if anyone replies
<pleia2> JanC might also be worth asking, he's a *very* active fosdem guy
<pleia2> (if you haven't already)
<czajkowski> nods
<JanC> well, I'm not in the FOSDEM team, but I organize the Ubuntu booth there, and know several of the organizers  ;)
<czajkowski> we usually have a good community side at fosdem
<czajkowski> just be nice to have more hands on dev folks
<czajkowski> being the event that it is
<czajkowski> it's a poor show
<JanC> last year was pretty bad, but it was just following a Canonical sprint at the other side of the world IIRC
<JanC> czajkowski: ubuntu-devel@ is moderated if you are not a developer
<czajkowski> JanC: aye but sprint was annouced after fosdem dates
<JanC> I don't remember when the sprint was announced, and maybe it was planned before, dunno
<JanC> at least, I hope it doesn't happen again  ;)
<JanC> or otherwise they have a sprint in Brussels
<doctormo> czajkowski, pleia2: devel lists are limited to motus.
<pleia2> yep
<jcastro> czajkowski: what was the email about?
<jcastro> I sometimes wonder if we need a "ubuntutheproject"-style mailing list
<czajkowski> jcastro: was avout having a dev presence at fosdem
<jcastro> nod
<czajkowski> I'd chatted to mdz about it and he said post to the devel list
<czajkowski> I just didnt know thre was a devel-discss
<czajkowski> as I'd always suscribed to -devel
<jcastro> ah
<jcastro> historically I use -devel for things like that
<czajkowski> yeah I tend more to lurk on devel lists than post to them
<jcastro> me too
<Technoviking> Green Technoviking needs beer badly!!!
<maco> Technoviking: O_o you know... your nick is green on my client...
<Technoviking> lol
<jcastro> Green Technoviking is about to die!
<Technoviking> BEWARE!!! Sin-Technoviking-star LIVES... :)
 * popey tickles Technoviking 
<czajkowski> got to meet 3 of the hosuemates
<czajkowski> rather amusing chaps
<czajkowski> 1 mechanic - drives a bike, accent rather hard to understand
<czajkowski> german/debian redhat worker very quiet
<czajkowski> rob the enginner has a sense of humour
<popey> glad the guys are okay
<popey> worried when you said you were moving in with 5 guys in aldershot
<czajkowski> so did my mum
<czajkowski> asked did I have a lock for bedroom
<czajkowski> why do germans have perfect English though.
<czajkowski> ohh included in rent is a cleaner
<czajkowski> :o
<popey> wow
<czajkowski> I know!
<popey> how many times a week?
<czajkowski> once a week
<popey> you've proper landed on your feet there!
<czajkowski> tis fantastic
<czajkowski> ahh debian dude also finds it amusing his housemate is ubuntu user and into open source
<popey> :D
<nigelb> *yawn*
<nigelb> Morning all
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-11-16
<jcastro> yo nigel
<jcastro> I mean nisshh
<jcastro> I mean nigelb
<jcastro> sigh, keyboard fail
<nigelb> hola jcastro
<jcastro> http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/1582239180/make-it-really-easy-to-fix-bugs-on-ubuntu
<jcastro> so what failed with this person here
<jcastro> wrong groups subscribed or ... ?
 * nigelb looks
<nigelb> jcastro: all the big guys /are/ subscribed
<nigelb> I mean, one of the bugs has zul
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> sigh
<nigelb> and the other one has mattias
<jcastro> I hate that we never have enough people
<jcastro> I will resort to mail
<nigelb> I know
<nigelb> I just got my laptop back last weekend
<nigelb> so trying to get cleansweep back and running
<nigelb> so much to do :)
<nigelb> jcastro: did you catch the thing in #debian-ubuntu?
<jcastro> I did
<nigelb> Great \o/
<nigelb> are we going to have a front desk for debian?
 * popey tickles jcastro 
<jcastro> nigelb: we have that, we just don't really call it that
<nigelb> jcastro: Ah.
<jcastro> nigelb: to be honest, hanging out at the debian front desk kind of handles the other direction
<nigelb> good point
<nigelb> I didn't know how to deal with the problem earlier, hence refered it to you, it was 'tricky'
<jcastro> I mailed mathias and chuck
<nigelb> jcastro: Hey, if you need help for UOW/UDW, or other weeks, just give a shout, be glad to give you a hand
<jcastro> k
<jcastro> doctormo: nice answers today!
 * jcastro sends some upvotes that way
<nigelb> aaah, spreadsheets, I hate you
<doctormo> thanks man
<nigelb> I wish there was a program to track who has already been interviewed and who hasn't
<doctormo> nigelb: You need a whole program for that?
<nigelb> doctormo: I have a spreadsheet
<nigelb> Now I have a spread and wiki open side by side marking who has and who hasn't been interviewed :/
<doctormo> nigelb: Script? how many people?
<nigelb> 167 ;)
<nhandler> nigelb: Try and get the wiki up-to-date. Lots of people/things pull from that
<nigelb> nhandler: no no, I wiki has  alist of people already interviewed
<nigelb> I'm trying to get a list of people /not/ interviewed so I can shortlist them :)
<nhandler> nigelb: Bleh, that is easy. What type of interviews are you trying to do?
<nigelb> nhandler: Behind the Circle :)
<nigelb> Been slacking lately
<nigelb> aaah, the sheer number of loco teams scare me!
<nigelb> is launchpad.net/~aelmahmoudy kim0?
<nigelb> ah, no
<duanedesign> hello nigelb
<nigelb> oh hey there duanedesign
<nigelb> ok, laters all!
<nigelb> Off to work :)
<nigelb> Nothing like good breakfast and a strong cup of tea :)
<doctormo> nigelb: What kind of tea?
<nigelb> doctormo: Wait, my bad.  Coffee!
<doctormo> nigelb: boo! You had coffee shipped all the way from Brazil instead of the tea from the tea plantation you surely live on? ;-)
<nigelb> India does have coffee too you know
<nigelb> I did live on a coffee plantation and never in a tea one :D
<nigelb> doctormo: Coffee is the more fun plant to be around
<nigelb> The last time I was around a tea plantation, the odour wasn't something I liked.  Concentrated tea smell to the point I could taste it.
<doctormo> nigelb: Kindly explain how you can know that if you have never lived on a tea plantation?
<doctormo> ah ok
<nigelb> doctormo: Far too many tea plantations here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ootacamund
<nigelb> I've been there several times
<Windwalker52> I'm trying to find the right channel to get help in organizing a community team
<nigelb> and he waited for 1 minute...
<duanedesign> nigelb: good to hear you got your laptop back
<nigelb> duanedesign: :)
<nigelb> duanedesign: when I made the list of things to do this cycle....
<nigelb> it was HUGE!
<duanedesign> yeah. I have officially had to stop taking on anything new for awhile :P
<nigelb> I took only 1 item new
<nigelb> everything else is old items I need to finish
<duanedesign> nigelb: one change i am hoping to make this cycle is moving the screencast team upp on my priority list
<nigelb> duanedesign: \o/
<nigelb> with the new site, etc, I think that's a good idea
<duanedesign> yes. I talked with the Nicaraguan Team. They have been doing short screencasts they call 'pills'
<nigelb> ooooh
<duanedesign> I am thinking how to incorporate multilingual screencasts into the new site
<dholbach> good morning!
<nigelb> Morning dholbach :)
<duanedesign> morning
<dholbach> hi nigelb
<dholbach> hey duanedesign
<dholbach> hey dpm
<dholbach> ¿qué tal?
<dpm> hola dholbach, bien, bien, ¿y tu?
<dpm> morning everyone
<duanedesign> hello dpm
<dholbach> dpm, bien también! :)
<dpm> hey duanedesign
<dpm> dholbach, genial :)
<nigelb> morning dpm, ara :)
<dpm> hey nigelb
<ara> morning nigelb
<nigelb> dholbach, ara: Did y'all rock Berlin yesterday? :)
<ara> nigelb, sure thing, it was a great idea to meet every one else :)
<nigelb> \o/
<huats> morning
 * nigelb spys kim0 on twitter :p
<dholbach> can you go and RT http://identi.ca/notice/58709448 and http://twitter.com/#!/dholbach/status/4467021882331136 please? 0:-)
 * nigelb RTs
<popey> :( facebook
<nigelb> ;)
<dholbach> thanks czajkowski
<dholbach> popey, it's an alternative, not a replacement for anything else
<czajkowski> dholbach: no bother
<popey> sure dholbach I just wondered why you linked to fb rather than your blog
<dholbach> popey, eh?
<czajkowski> dholbach: those links in twiitter link to fb
<czajkowski> and not everyone has a fb ac
<dholbach> oh, that was about a facebook page - maybe I should've made that clearer in the tweet
<popey> http://identi.ca/notice/58709448 -> http://is.gd/hcmKA -> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ubuntu-Development/141173545934275
<popey> if it went --> http://daniel.holba.ch/blog/?p=818  I'd certainly retweet it :D
<dholbach> I tweeted that separately :)
<popey> \o/
 * popey hugs dholbach 
<dholbach> two different topics: 1) facebook page and 2) more dev training sessions
<popey> done
<dholbach> I just hope we can get a few people from the facebook train on the dev training train :)
<popey> make it so people can "like" bug reports, and you're set :)
<dholbach> haha
<jussi> has anyone got alison's email? if so, Id appreciate a PM with it :)
<popey> its her first name at canonical.com
<popey> two Ls
<jussi> popey: thanks!
<popey> np
<popey> I am of course assuming you mean Allison Randal :)
<nigelb> jussi: I got spam with your name in the subject.  laughed hard :)
<nigelb> s/name/email
<jussi> nigelb: nasty
<jussi> popey: of course
<jussi> nigelb: so, was it "cheap software" ? or something more nasty... :P :P
<popey> KDE
<popey> :)
<jussi> LOL
<popey> you decide which category that falls into ;)
<nigelb> haha
<nigelb> jussi: nasty one.
<jussi> hehe
<dholbach> salut huats
<jussi> dholbach: a friend of mine asked where some good tekno clubs are in berlin... suggestions?
<czajkowski> hmm first time I've organised an event and not been there. very odd feeling
<huats> hello  dholbach
<dholbach> jussi, popular ones are certainly tresor, berghain, watergate, but there's hundreds of them in Berlin (note that it's not my first choice of music, so my immediate experience is somwhat limited and accidental only :-))
<vish> hmm, i received the UDS survey twice, now i got a reminder that i did not fill the survey..[in the second one?]
<vish> are everyone getting two voices? or am i just special :D
<doctormo> vish: I got the second one too.
<Pici> I never got any of them. :/
<jcastro> dholbach: hi2u
<scott-work> apparently this is a Microsoft Kinect running Ubuntu to look at photographs  http://digitizor.com/2010/11/15/hacked-kinect-brings-futuristic-user-interface/
<scott-work> doctormo:  i am ready to help you, just let me know when you are ready
<doctormo> scott-work: Yes, sorry about the delay. Too much to do. :-)
<dholbach> hey jcastro
<jcastro> dholbach: you get my mail from yesterday about those patches?
<scott-work> doctormo: no problem, whenever you are ready i will make myself available :)
<dholbach> jcastro, yes
<doctormo> scott-work: So as distro guy, I'd like it if we could put together a plan for testing wacom support. We should be there 100% technically speaking on the core support and lacking in the tools to update the settings.
<dholbach> jcastro, want me to do something about it?
<jcastro> dholbach: no I was just wondering what you thought.
<jcastro> dholbach: for example ...
<jcastro> we talk about the sponsorship queue and maintaining how healthy it is, etc.
<jcastro> what about dudes like this guy who just have patches attached
<dholbach> that's what cleansweep was trying to solve
<dholbach> but there's still a lot to do
<dholbach> but harvest now shows patches and branches too
<dholbach> jcastro, http://harvest.ubuntu.com/opportunities/?pkg.set=ubuntu-server&opp=   →   libnss-ldap
<jcastro> dholbach: right but are people using that?
<dholbach> using Harvest?
<dholbach> it's just been up and running for a few weeks
<jcastro> well, overall I mean are people going "time to look at my bugs with patches for opportunities!"
<dholbach> in the future I hope folks are going to go "ok, I'll upload xyz now - I'll see which other bugs I can quickly get out of the way"
<dholbach> especially if there's like trivial patches and branches to be merged
<jcastro> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-server/+patches
<dholbach> yes, I know that page
<jcastro> vs say ...
<jcastro> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+patches
<dholbach> where do I get a list of the packages that this team is bug contact for?
<jcastro> hmm, I am not sure, I only know how to get it per package
<dholbach> nevermind, foun dit
<dholbach> oh, weird - that's not how it works
<dholbach> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+packagebugs
<dholbach> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-server/+packagebugs
<dholbach> but that's very revealing
<dholbach> the list for -server is 924769274967429674269 times longer
<dholbach> so that might be part of the reason why
<dholbach> let me pull it up in harvest
<scott-work> doctormo:  forgive my ignorance, by "core support" do you mean a kernel module or a package?
<scott-work> doctormo: if you mean a package then we need to first make sure it gets into the seeds for ubuntu studio
<doctormo> scott-work: I mean, it works for most people as far as we can tell.
<jcastro> dholbach: ah, good pointing out
<jcastro> dholbach: I'm not trying to assign blame or anything
<jcastro> just trying to figure out how doomed we are
<dholbach> http://harvest.ubuntu.com/opportunities/?pkg.set=ubuntu-desktop&pkg.set=desktop-core&opp.list=branches&opp.list=patches
<dholbach> http://harvest.ubuntu.com/opportunities/?pkg.set=ubuntu-server&opp.list=branches&opp.list=patches
<dholbach> jcastro, I know
 * popey wonders what he has to do to get 642792 fixed in maverick
<popey> bug 642792 even
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 642792 in metacity (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 6 other projects) "ALT+PrtSc not recognised: breaks built-in screenshot function (affects: 85) (dups: 6) (heat: 478)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/642792
<jcastro> that one drives me absolutely batty
<popey> suggestions welcome
<jcastro> O_O
<jcastro> kernel bug?
<popey> yup
<jcastro> popey: my recommendation is to just annoy JFo over and over
<popey> they changed the way SysRq is grabbed
<jcastro> though that won't scale
<JFo> heh
<popey> and there seems to be some push back to """"fix"""" it
<dholbach> mail http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-maverick.git;a=commitdiff;h=97f5f0cd8cd0a05449cbb77d1e6f02e026875802 to the kernel team mailing list :)
<popey> is that a serious suggestion?
<popey> despite the smiley
<JFo> jcastro, the problem, as popey and I discussed is that the kernel team indicates we are handling 'appropriately' what we are being sent
<JFo> hmmm,
 * JFo looks at dholbach's diff
<dholbach> popey, they kernel team's review process is very much like the upstream review process, it's discussed on a mailing list
<jcastro> popey: maybe it's using a memcpy
<JFo> very interesting
<JFo> dholbach, is that the one that seems to have broken the SysRQ handling?
<JFo> or is that a fix?
<popey> that's allegedly what broke it
<popey> it's linked in the bug
<popey> AIUI
<popey> ENOTAPROGRAMMER
<dholbach> 642792
<JFo> popey, I see
<JFo> popey, I'll mail the team list about it and copy you
<popey> ta
<JFo> popey, any particular address you'd like me to CC?
<popey> alan@popey.com is fine
<JFo> cool
<popey> thanks
<JFo> my pleasure :)
<jcastro> see, look at that
<jcastro> they DO care.
<jcastro> now if we only cared about regressions we wouldn't have this problem
 * jcastro drools on himself a little bit
 * jcastro hugs JFo 
<jcastro> dholbach: ok should we reset the line now?
<dholbach> jcastro, best to ask jono if everything's on there
<jcastro> oh, right
<JFo> jcastro, I care about regressions... there are just so many :-(
<jcastro> http://www.thevarguy.com/2010/11/15/tensions-between-ubuntu-fedora-mount-over-new-website/
<jcastro> hah awesome
<jcastro> "tensions"
<doctormo> lol
<jcastro> hey JFo
<jcastro> phoronix says a 200 line patch can fix my desktop performance, can I haz?
<popey> seen the video?
 * jcastro backs away slowly from his pc
<JFo> jcastro, where is the patch?
<vish> dholbach: hey, is there a team which focuses only on *fixing* bugs?
<dholbach> fixing bugs is something that every team does
<dholbach> ... as part of their work
<popey> JFo: http://marc.info/?l=linux-kernel&m=128978361700898&w=2
<doctormo> jcastro: If phoronix said bridge jumping was an excellent way to increase velocity performance, would you do it?
<jcastro> wow, popey had that one in his buffer already
<jcastro> doctormo: I was making a joke
<popey> you so funny
<JFo> thx popey
 * JFo looks
<JFo> doctormo, lol
<vish> dholbach: yea, each team looks into their bugs, but is there a generic team?, like the BugSquad for bug triage?
<popey> the videos are worth watching http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_2637_video&num=1 --> page 2
<dholbach> vish, MOTU does it partly
<dholbach> it's a bit like the Debian QA team, taking care of packages that are in the "periphery" :)
<vish> dholbach: oh! I though was MOTU mainly packaging but not so much code fixing?
<vish> thought*
<JFo> popey, sent
<jcastro> so I built nux/unity from trunk last night
<jcastro> the speed is like night and day
<dholbach> vish, well it's both part of it
 * doctormo can never get jokes right, goes back to huddled tea
<JFo> jcastro, I am going to see if that can be pushed to stable
<jcastro> wooo
<jcastro> popey: 2 for 2!
<vish> dholbach: ok.. cool thx.. :)
<popey> jcastro: \o/
<JFo> well, 2 for 2 inquiries :)
<scott-work> doctormo:  tell you what, i'm going to buy a tablet now, i know we talked about the other kind of tablet but i'll probably get a wacom for the time being
<scott-work> doctormo: that way i can reasonable understand what is going on :)
<JFo> scott-work, got a quick second for a private chat?
<JFo> :-)
<doctormo> scott-work: Sure thing, let me know.
<scott-work> doctormo:  if you have a suggestion on a particular model that would be awesome, if not i can still manage though :)
<doctormo> Intuos4 is good, bamboo if your short of money.
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> hey dholbach
<doctormo> jono: ready for another blog entry?
<jono> doctormo, eh?
<doctormo> jono: Did you read some of the new comments on my blog post?
<doctormo> after yours
<jono> doctormo, not yet
<jono> will do when I get some time
<jcastro> jono: is everything set with the specs?
<czajkowski> some intersting ( i think) info coming from event on open source and business http://twitter.com/#!/search?q=%23OSSbizValue
<jcastro> having the line finalized would be nice
<jono> jcastro, you are all good
<jono> the whole team is sorted
<jcastro> ok so we can fix the line?
<jono> jcastro, yeah, dholbach can you ask pitti to fix the  burndown?
<jcastro> he can do it
<jono> jcastro, would appreciate a tweet of www.severedfifth.com/pay if you could
<jcastro> just waiting for the confirmation
<jono> the new campaign
<dholbach> just a second
<dholbach> hum
<dholbach> I can't find how it's done now, I'll ask pitti
<jcastro> jono: have $10 on me
<jono> jcastro, nice, thanks pal!
<jono> if anyone can tweet http://www.severedfifth.com/pay/ that would really help
<jcastro> in the old days that CD would have been 17 bucks
<jcastro> and you would have gotten 3 cents
<popey> Can I pay double to not release it?
<jono> we think the album could have a a real impact on bringing free culture to the music industry
<jono> popey, lol
<popey> :)
<jono> you can pay double....
<jono> popey, tweet tweet, tweet tweet ;-)
<jono> :-)
<popey> i have no idea who that was who just typed on my keyboard then walked away
<popey> Oh HAI jono
<popey> etc
<JFo> lol
<jono> lol
<JFo> lol @ the FAQ "Can I get a refund?"
<jcastro> 5,554 Followers
<jcastro> ugh
<jono> JFo, ahem, tweet
<jcastro> I have just under 900
<jcastro> this is so unfair
<JFo> jono, will do
<czajkowski> done
<jono> JFo, I wuv you
<popey> jono: the "amount to pay" thing on that page doesn't list currency
<popey> I appreciate you're in the USA, but your FAQ suggests people can donate from anywhere
<jono> ooh good point
<popey> so 20 rupees
<JFo> jono I wuv you too wittle snookums
<JFo> :-)
<jcastro> JFo: can you come up here? And bring your knife
<dholbach> jono, jcastro: should be fixed with the next cron run, at :05 - I think
 * JFo gets the knife
<jono> popey, fixed
<jono> thanks dholbach
<popey> nice one
<doctormo> 900 followers? hmm, that's an army.
<popey> i have no idea how many followers I have
<popey> wonder how many of mine are spambots
<doctormo> popey: mind if I ppm you for a second?
<popey> go ahead
<JFo> lookit popey getting all package managed by perl over there :-P
<popey> geek humour \o/
<JFo> heh
<doctormo> JFo: Use strict;
<JFo> :)
<sense> goedenavond
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<JFo> not here I won't sense
<JFo> me makes a bad joke
<JFo> sigh*
<JFo> <-fail at typing
<sense> JFo: Good evening to you too!
<JFo> hiya sense :)
<jcastro> jono: I still need unity.u.c access
<jcastro> dholbach: graph is all set, WOO.
* You're now known as ubuntulog_
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<dholbach> jcastro, sweet
<jcastro> you my friend
<jcastro> you
<dholbach> you!
<dholbach> jcastro, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iZtbASCE7ZY
<jcastro> heh
<dholbach> ok my friends - I call it a day
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow
<JFo> see you :)
<sense> jcastro: https://twitter.com/murraycumming/statuses/4577028221177856 Possible opportunity for Canonical to show its commitment to some of the core technologies of the GNOME Shell and Unity based GNOME desktops?
<dpm> time to go, see you all tomorrow!
<JFo> jcastro, on the perf patch from phoronix... 'it needs to make it into the upstream kernel first and then I can get it into stable'
<jcastro> sense: hurry and snag them before it's too late!
<jcastro> :)
<jcastro> JFo: yep, I figured
<sense> jcastro: Yeah! The headlines will probably be: "Canonical strenghtens its grip on the GNOME project" or something like that. But I wouldn't care!
<JFo> jcastro, as there is a possibility of changes before it is finally done
<sense> JFo: Where did this wonder patch came from? Was it written by faries? Everyone seems to be so jubilant about it.
<JFo> sense, not sure... catching up on the backlog of conversation now
<JFo> popey, still around?
<JFo> popey, what happens when you press the SysRq now versus what used to happen?
<JFo> popey, nevermind... I R Dumb
<AlanBell> JFo: ctrl+alt+sysrq is the key sequence that preceeds REISUB
<AlanBell> and now you can do it with just alt+sysrq
<jcastro> heya vish
<jcastro> vish: do you have a list of things you want to papercut yet or ?
<jcastro> or sense ^
<jcastro> I think I found out the mystery of that WI
<sense> jcastro: I have edited the wiki page with the latest requirements: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PaperCut
<sense> jcastro: What's the story behind it? Tell us!
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> where is the bp again?
<sense> jcastro: <https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/other-design-n-papercuts>
<sense> I've already removed the reference to the upstream applications from the wi, though.
<jcastro> [jorge] Ensure that upstreams being papercutted are aware of our efforts and how to collaborate: TODO
<jcastro> that one
<sense> ok
<jcastro> Andreas basically wants to announce when we start so he can post it on d-d-l so that module maintainers are more aware of when they're getting papercutted
<jcastro> I'll adjust the WI with more detail
<sense> jcastro: I think we are at step two now, though we still need to finalise the milestones. Vish will come with those soon.
<sense> jcastro: I (or Vish) will ping you once we really start, if you haven't noticed it yourselves.
<jcastro> nod
<jcastro> also
<jcastro> [sense] Talk to Vincent Untz about common discriptions between upstreams and downstreams: TODO
<jcastro> I started that conversation on the distributions list on fdo
<jcastro> if you want to keep that going
<sense> jcastro: I'm not on that list, but that is necessary, right?
<jcastro> it's low traffic, I just couldn't think of any other place
<sense> jcastro: Got much response?
<jcastro> Same as us
<jcastro> "we should do that"
<sense> We need to come up with a place to store the descriptions.
<jcastro> it needs alot of things
<sense> yes
<sense> Otherwise we'll end up patching anyway.
<jcastro> I don't expect anyone from platform will be given the time to do it
<jcastro> so I am kind of happy with just discussion with other projects for now
<sense> Is it worth joining the distributions list for me, so I can participate in the discussion?
<jcastro> following up on the archive should be enough
<sense> ok
<jcastro> http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/distributions/2010-November/000402.html
<sense> thx
<sense> jcastro: FOSDEM would be a good place to discuss this.
<jcastro> yeah
<vish> jcastro: hey, yea.. mpt wanted to add the resize grip as a milestone.. so was looking into it and was hoping that it would land soon enough and we could announce the list...
<jcastro> find vuntz there, and report
<vish> i guess if it aint out within the next week, we can start and just hope the grip lands at some point..
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> afaik it's in upstream gtk already, so whenever that stack starts to land
<jcastro> vish: mterry probably knows when that is
<jcastro> either him or rodrigo
<vish> cool, will poke them
<vish> gah, i find no way to add filters for lp mailing lists :s
<sense> GMail has special filter features for mailing lists, are you using Google?
<vish> sense: not for me, but for the ninja team … not sure how to send only the assigned mails and not bug comments..
<vish> send== allow
<sense> vish: You mean with the new bug mail notification level stuff Launchpad has implemented?
<vish> sense: hmm, not sure which you mean? well , the goal is to allow only mails to the list when the team is assigned or unassigned, but none of the bug comments are to reach the team's mailing list
<vish> to reduce the noise there..
<sense> I think we now mean the same thing.
<vish> ooh! but while reading the help, i'm not able to find an option to not receive those mails..
<sense> vish: Have you asked on #launchpad ?
<vish> sense: yea, no reply.. seems no one knows or the option might not even be there..
<vish> but i'm now thinking of workaound..
<vish> i think we can route the mails to gmail, then filter them and forward the mails to the mailing list..
<sense> That would be an option, but it seems a lot of work.
 * vish nods and shakes fist at lp.. 
<jcastro> they mentioned at UDS that they were fixing a bunch of sorting issues with gmail
<jcastro> so we can use it. :)
<jono> czajkowski, ping?
<jono> czajkowski, just want to see if we are still having calls?
<czajkowski> jono: we are but it's tomorrow
<czajkowski> unless you need to change
<jono> czajkowski, no, I just wanted to confirm that tomorrow is good for you?
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> it's good for me
<czajkowski> just had yummy divine dinner cooked by popey
<czajkowski> divine
<popey> too kind
<popey> hang on, are we talking to eachother over irc and we're 3 feet apart
<czajkowski> less than 3 feet
<czajkowski> nyommy food
<popey> stoppit!
<jono> czajkowski, glad we can chat tomorrow, speak then :)
<czajkowski> jono: lovely jubbly my dear, shall send agenda on tomorrow
<jono> thanks!
<jcastro> hey JFo
<czajkowski> .c
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-11-17
<nigelb> Yawn.  Morning folks.
<popey> lo nigelb
<nigelb> Heya popey, up late today? :)
<popey> :)
<popey> not as late as I have been lately
<nigelb> heh
 * nigelb hugs popey
<popey> the other night I stayed up till 4AM, slept for 1 hour then went to work
<popey> that was the worst night for a while
<nigelb> ouch
<nigelb> did you catch with sleep?
<popey> not really
<popey> next night slept 1AM-7AM which helped
<popey> and now.. i think I should sleep
<popey> have a great day nigelb
<popey> nn
<nigelb> popey: Good night, have a good sleep :)
<nigelb> jcastro: Totally awesome that kernel team members are replying at SE :)
 * jcastro whistles
 * nigelb votes up
<cjohnston> howdy
<nigelb> cjohnston: back after all the overtime? ;)
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> at work right now
<cjohnston> first day at new station
<nigelb> oh
<nigelb> so now you can be on laptop at work? :D
<cjohnston> I was able to at my last station
<cjohnston> this station ill havew more time tho
 * nigelb assigns all LD bugs to cjohnston 
<cjohnston> I'll get czajkowski to throttle you
<nigelb> she'll agree with me on this one :D
<cjohnston> I dunno bout that
 * cjohnston is off.. g'nite
<nigelb> g'nite :)
<nigelb> yo jcastro, you around?
<nisshh> haha, easiest way to get rid of support leechers: present them with a really complex awk command :)
<nigelb> lol
<nisshh> nigelb, not surprisingly, it was a gentoo user who just did that to a leecher in another channel, he was like "what? what is that? THIS ISNT HELPING!" :)
<nigelb> lol
<dholbach> good morning!
<nigelb> Morning dholbach :)
<dholbach> hi nigelb
<nigelb> man, he types fast!
<nigelb> The last time I had a call with Daniel, I got scared with all the typing :p
<nisshh> lol
<nisshh> nigelb, "The Phantom Typist" :)
<nigelb> it was like somone torturing a poor keyboard :p
<nisshh> nigelb, "noooo! not the C key! please! anything but my C key!" <- the keyboard :)
<nigelb> nisshh: haha
<dholbach> I'm sure it wasn't that bad
<dholbach> but when we had a call I was using the built-in mic, which I guess is somewhere near the keyboard, so it must have sounded bad :)
<nigelb> Yeah, that's the thing
<nisshh> heh
<nigelb> I could hear the keyboard more than your voice, which was SCARY!
<nisshh> hehe
<dholbach> hola dpm
<nigelb> morning dpm
<nigelb> I suppose kim0 is on leave today for the festival :)
<dpm> good morning all!
<dpm> heya dholbach, hey nigelb
<dholbach> nigelb, wasn't that yesterday?
<nigelb> dholbach: Its today here, not sure how its for him
<dholbach> nigelb, ah yes - I was just surprised because wikipedia said november 16th and the owner of a restaurant where I went yesterday gave me sweets for eid already, but then again I got an email from somebody Iran saying that it the celebrations would be today
<dholbach> daker isn't here either to explain :)
<nigelb> He's probably out celebrating
<nigelb> :)
<nigelb> I realized I had to pass in front of like 5 mosques on the way to work, there was a good crowd
<nigelb> yay lunch, later folks
<dholbach> enjoy
<jono> dholbach, around?
<nigelb> bah, short lunch
<nigelb> heya jono
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> dholbach, hey
<jono> hi nigelb
<jono> dholbach, sending you an email re. patch pilots
<nigelb> jono: How are you doing? :)
<dholbach> jono, ok
<dholbach> salut huats
<jono> dholbach, sent
<huats> hello dholbach !
<huats> jono o/
<jono> thanks, if you can have this ready for when I wake up
<jono> not much work to do there
<jono> nigelb, good thanks, just published an uber blog entry
<jono> huats, hey
<jono> :-)
<jono> now I am headed to bed
<huats> good night jono
<jono> night!
<dholbach> ... ok
<duanedesign> morning friends
<nigelb> Morning dholbach :)
<dpm> hey duanedesign, good morning
<dholbach> nigelb, I'm having a déjà-vu
<dholbach> nigelb, didn't you say morning to me (and we talked a bit afterwards) like 1h30m ago? :)
<duanedesign> :)
<nigelb> dholbach: err, that was like tabfail
<nigelb> duanedesign: ^^ that one was meant for you
<dholbach> hola randa
<randa> hi dholbach :)
 * dholbach hugs dpm
 * dpm hugs dholbach ;)
<duanedesign> morning Pendulum
 * nigelb waves to Pendulum 
 * dpm lunch
 * popey has a friend going to NJ,USA and wants to know what the sales tax there will be on an $699 ipad :S
<popey> 7% seems to be what google says
<Pendulum> popey: that sounds about right
<Pendulum> where in NJ is he or she going?
<popey> dunno
<Pendulum> in case he's somewhere near NY, he wants to buy in NJ not NY (I think 8.5% sales tax in NY)
<popey> thats useful to know, thanks!
<Pendulum> however, if he's near Pennsylvania (so really if he's near Philly), he should look at buying in PA
<Pendulum> 6% sales tax there :)
<Pendulum> but if he rents a car, he should get petrol in NJ and know that it's all full service (but still cheaper than any of the surrounding states)
<popey> :)
<Pendulum> (I went to uni in Philly, lived in NY, and once dated a girl who lived in the middle of NJ so spent a lot of time at her place ;-) )
<popey> :)
<popey> You and your crazy tax laws :)
<Pendulum> yeah, but it's lower than VAT :P
<popey> true
<Pendulum> the problem in NY is that the 8.5% is actually only approximate
<Pendulum> because the state sales tax is 4%, but all the cities and towns have their own additional sales tax\
<Pendulum> (it's the only state I've spent time in regularly where that was true)
<Pendulum> so I think NYC was 8.5%
<Pendulum> I've found something that says the average for the state is 8.45%
<AlanBell> http://news.slashdot.org/story/10/11/17/148204/Comparing-Windows-and-Ubuntu-on-Netbooks
<popey> Quiet in here today.
 * popey tickles dholbach 
 * dholbach hugs popey :)
<jcastro> dholbach: 5 minutes?
<dholbach> yep
<JFo> jcastro, sorry I missed your ping. Whassup?
<JFo> it's headache day here at the JFo ranch
 * dholbach hugs JFo
<dholbach> hey jono
<jcastro>    can you guys connect to mumble?
 * JFo hugs dholbach 
<jono> dholbach, jcastro, dpm all set?
<jono> hey dholbach
<jono> dholbach, jcastro, dpm screw mumble, let's do skype
<jono> mumble never seems to work for me
<dpm> jono, ok all set
<dholbach> jono, why?
<jono> dholbach,  no idea
<jcastro> I can't connect to mumble
<jcastro> says server disconnected?
<jono> jcastro, then connect to skype ;-)
<jono> )
<jono> :-)
<dholbach> it'd be good to get that debugged and fixed
<jono> agreed
<jcastro> it would, just not right now
<jcastro> also, I am on natty now.
<jcastro> which in hindsight was a bad idea
<dholbach> jcastro, I didn't say it should be NOW :)
<jcastro> popey: is "ubuntudevs" on twitter you?
<JFo> so, unregistered nicks are getting K-lined in about an hour... just an FYI
<popey> nope
<popey> that account doesnt exist
<jcastro> yeah but I can't create it either
<popey> oooo
<popey> guess someone had it and renamed/deleted it
<popey> ubuntudev is available
<jcastro> snagged it
<jcastro> I think maybe nick grabbed it
<jcastro> I recall us snagging a ton of them
<jcastro> hey sense
<sense> hi jcastro
<jcastro> check out the post on ayatana from the guy who wants to start a loco
<jcastro> denmark
<sense> jcastro: On Planet?
<jcastro> no, ayatana mailing list
<jcastro> dang, I didn't mean sense
<jcastro> I meant paultag
<sense> ah
<paultag> herr?
<sense> :)
<paultag> jcastro, I'll snag it, thanks man
<jcastro> https://lists.launchpad.net/ayatana/msg04209.html
<jcastro> paultag: help them out yo, that would be /killer/ to have an entire loco focusing on unity usability
<paultag> jcastro, aye
<paultag> You're my own savior. Thanks jcastro, is the thread dead and  killed off or should I CC ayatana
<jcastro> mail him directly I would say
<jcastro> as the topic would be offtopic
<paultag> jcastro, righto. Cheers
<jcastro> also
<jcastro> do this:
<jono> dpm, let me know when the Ubuntu Translators page is finished on FB and I will tweet and FB it
<jcastro> paultag: CC me and charline.poirier@canonical.com too
<dpm> jono, yeah, I'm uploading some pictures now
<jcastro> she does usability studies
<AlanBell> JFo: that is just spam surely
<paultag> jcastro, done and done
<jcastro> <3
<jono> dpm, awesome!
<paultag> jcastro, back atcha big guy :)
<JFo> AlanBell?
<AlanBell> the kline of unregistered nicks
<jono> dpm, might be wise to register ubuntul10n on identi.ca too and cross post from Gwibber
<JFo> ah
<JFo> could be
<jcastro> jono: you might want to snag @ubuntuappdev
<jono> jcastro, wise
<jono> will do
<jcastro> daniel's now got @ubuntudev
<jcastro> hey paultag
<jcastro> you know what's awesome about ohio?
<paultag> jcastro, yo
<paultag> Oh christ
<jcastro> NOTHING
<paultag> jcastro, it's not Michigan?
<paultag> oh ffs :P
<jcastro> that never gets old
<paultag> jcastro, did you see that we're one of the most hungry states in the US?
<paultag> jcastro, and CLE is the 5th most depressed city. OWN IT!
<jono> jcastro, done
<dpm> jono, we've got the http://identi.ca/group/ubuntutranslators group already (which has an alias to ubuntul10n), I'm not sure if it's necessary to create an ubuntul10n user in identi.ca as well. I'm open to any suggestions for not having to tweet/dent twice, though! :)
<jono> dpm, so can someone go to identi.ca/ubuntul10n and see tweets?
<dpm> jono, no, that's what I meant, we've got a group instead of a user. People can go to http://identi.ca/group/ubuntul10n and see tweets there - if creating a user is a better approach, I'm happy to create one
<jono> dpm, oh, I think we need the user too
<jono> and then people can see the same tweets on twitter or identi.ca
<jono> could you register it too?
<jono> and then you can tweet once in gwibber and it goes to both accounts
<dpm> jono, ok, let me finish with fb first and then register it
<jcastro> people use identica still?
<paultag> jcastro, done. Cheers
<jono> dpm, you are a legend
<dpm> I wished :)
<dholbach> alright... claling it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<duanedesign> o/
<dholbach> bye duanedesign
<duanedesign> cya tom
<jcastro> paultag: ... and over to charline
<jcastro> high five
<paultag> jcastro, ^5
<czajkowski> evenng chaparoos
<Pici> \o
<dpm> jono, ok, FB page ready for announcement: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ubuntu-Translators/120320724698478
<dpm> Also if you could add the microblogging accounts in the announcement, that'd be great:
<dpm> http://twitter.com/ubuntul10n
<dpm> http://identi.ca/ubuntul10n
<dpm> Thanks!
<jono> thanks dpm!
<dpm> no worries
<dinda> doctormo: ping
<jcastro> dpm: that page looks great!
<dpm> jcastro, cool, glad you like it!
<jono> dpm, posted, lets see how many people join :)
<dpm> jono, awesome, thanks!
<jono> dpm, no, thank *you*!
<dpm> :-)
<jono> dpm, already 77 likes :-)
<dpm> wohoo, fantastic
<czajkowski> kenvandine needs a medal for his patience in debugging gwibber
<JanC> czajkowski: didn't he write most of those bugs himself?  ;)
<JanC> (j/k)
<jcastro> heh
<czajkowski> dnno if folks can read this or not but
<czajkowski> http://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=164270140280294&id=659025251
<JanC> czajkowski: without a Facebook account it's not readable it seems
<czajkowski> I am quite proud by the way I've destroyed Mark Shuttleworth's presentation by lending him my broken remote, faulty mouse pad, and my macbook that's in desperate need of ram. You've still delivered an inspiring talk.
<czajkowski> from one of the speakers at an event yesterday
<jcastro> jono: still need that unity.u.c stuff
<jono> jcastro, just finished my calls up until lunch
<jono> will check into it now
<czajkowski> jono: chatting in 55 ? you've mail
<jono> czajkowski, yup, thanks
<pleia2> jussi: give me a nudge when you're around for a quick chat?
<jono> jcastro, hmmm my unity login doesnt work now
<jono> it seems that tried getting  OpenID working, but it still doesnt let anyone in
<jono> jcastro, I will follow up with IS about it
<doctormo> dinda: pong
 * jono thinks aloud...if only I could here the dulcit tones of an Irishwoman saying "curly wurly" to me...
<czajkowski> oi oi
<czajkowski> cheeky
 * czajkowski slurs on her PG tips mug of tea
<czajkowski> jono: ready ?
<jono> czajkowski, yup, I will call you up
<czajkowski> lovely jubbly
<jcastro> jono: ok done, rendering
<jcastro> let's hope it turned out ok
<czajkowski> jono: see pm
<jono> everyone: http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/11/17/ubuntu-global-jam-lets-make-this-rock/
<Pendulum> jono: when do you want to reschedule our call for?
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-11-18
<nhandler> So, would anyone in here be interested in giving the classroom folks a hand recruiting locos for the loco days event (or volunteering your loco to do a session)?
<duanedesign> nhandler: ill give it a shot seeing if I can recruit some folks
<nhandler> Thanks duanedesign. I really think this will be a beneficial event, we just need to get some momentum going
<duanedesign> i agree
<duanedesign> i have a couple of locos I have been in contact with recently about other topics. I can use the opportunity to mention the Loco Days
<nhandler> duanedesign: Thanks. Remind them that the topic for the sessions is rather trivial, so almost anyone should be able to participate (we want groups of people to lead when possible in the native language)
 * jussi sighs tiredly. some mornings just arent good
<jussi> hi all
<AlanBell> o/ jussi
<AlanBell> nhandler: is it something for English language locos too?
<nigelb> Morning jussi
 * nigelb hugs jussi 
<nigelb> AlanBell: yes
<nigelb> AlanBell: But we essentialy want other lanuage locos to recognize the value of irc as a classroom like spanish loco did
<dholbach> good morning!
<dpm> good morning everyone
<dholbach> kim0, صباح الخير
<kim0> dholbach: morgen ;)
<dholbach> kim0, sehr gut! :)
<kim0> ehum :D
<kim0> very good ?
<dholbach> "very good", yes :)
<kim0> yeeha
<kim0> hehe
<kim0> dholbach: how's it going
<dholbach> kim0, بخير، الحمدلله
<kim0> lol
<kim0> very good .. :)
<dholbach> kim0, how about you? :)
<dholbach> (not sure how to ask that yet :-))
<maco> my neighbor across the hall was trying to teach me some arabic the other day when i was helping her with her english homework.  (yeah i know, different language)
<dholbach> no, that was (well was supposed to be) Arabic :)
<maco> oh confusing!
<maco> i thought you did farsi not arabic!
<kim0> he does everything :)
<dholbach> kim0, just little bits here and there
<maco> youve at least managed to stick with one foreign language enough to be pretty much fluent
<maco> (yeah yeah you'll argue you're not, but it takes a shock to get you to screw up your english)
<dholbach> "English is the easiest language to speak badly"
<kim0> why is that!
<maco> whoever said that didnt hear me trying to remember japanese last weekend! O_O
<kim0> hahah .. I suppose Japanese is pretty hard
<maco> it took me 5 minutes (*after* trying to say it) to remember how to say"i haven't been studying for 4 years"  ... instead i said "4 years no study" ... i also had to give directions 1/2 in english to the poor tourists
<maco> younen kara benkyou shite imasen  <-- what i should have said.   what i said --> younen benkyou shimasen
<nigelb> HOla kim0, dholbach
<nigelb> kim0: Had a good festival? :)
<dholbach> hi nigelb
 * nigelb also waves to dpm
<kim0> nigelb: hey :) Yeah indeed .. it was fun
<nigelb> kim0: \o/
<kim0> hehe :)
<nigelb> I just realized that beetroot can be made into halwa and its *extremely* tasty when hot along with ice cream :D
<nigelb> In short - excellent lunch :D
<duanedesign> morning all
<nigelb> Morning duanedesign
<kim0> morning
<nigelb> strange, maco was just active and you're saying 'Morning' and you're from the same TZ . . .
<duanedesign> :)
<dpm> hey nigelb, hey kim0, hi duanedesign
<kim0> dpm: morning man
<evilnhandler> AlanBell: Yeah, any loco can participate.
<nigelb> I wish the non evil version said that :p
<nisshh> wooopeeee! finally we are getting an Ubuntu Monopsace font in natty!: http://design.canonical.com/?p=14770
<duanedesign> nisshh: aha, goody
<nisshh> duanedesign, i was hoping we would, i got a very vague answer during Ask Mark a while back
<AlanBell> looks good
<akgraner> Call for more volunteers and nominations for Editor in Chief for UWN (process still being worked out - but if you are interested please let me know and I can go over the Editor in Chief responsibilities) :-)
<akgraner> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-news-team/2010-November/001200.html
<popey> will mention it on the podcast
<akgraner> popey, thank you - we still don't have a good process for this b/c it wasn't an open and transparent decision in the past
<akgraner> (as you know)
<popey> maybe it's time to close up UWN?
<popey> (just a suggestion)
<akgraner> popey, that would need to be a community decision :-) I'd hate to be the reason it goes away :-(
<popey> you wouldn't be the reason
<popey> you're stepping down, if nobody else steps up then that's the community decision done for you
<popey> we can't beat people into contributing
<popey> we can try :)
<czajkowski> true
<popey> we have tried on the podcast to get people to contribute
<popey> it's almost impossible
<akgraner> nods
<akgraner> I was spending upwards of 15 hours each week on UWN
<popey> yeah, thats just not practical
<akgraner> especially when I had to cover all the sections
<popey> makes me wonder how long we spend on the podcast...
<czajkowski> popey: I'll call over next time and listen and make tea!
<czajkowski> hows that
<akgraner> and publish it - I keep thinking if we can get more people to do one little task
<akgraner> then no one would be overwhelmed
<popey> czajkowski: sure!
<czajkowski> akgraner: was it always taking 15 hours a week though
<popey> czajkowski: I'll drive you down to Tony & Lauras if you like
<czajkowski> ohh studio B
<czajkowski> :D
<popey> no, A
<popey> popey towers is B
<czajkowski> ahh
<czajkowski> sure
<czajkowski> :)
<akgraner> I think maybe halting UWN for a cycle the relaunching a new a better product might be an option as well
<akgraner> but I need to pitch it to the team
<akgraner> suggestions welcome and wanted :-)
<akgraner> I upgraded my survery monkey account so I could get all the results from the survey and will get that information out tomorrow
<czajkowski> time to go poke/bribe/talk nicely to the folks in IS
<akgraner> time for me to "clock in at work"
<popey> akgraner: you'll get some feedback after next wednesday
<akgraner> bbiab
<akgraner> popey awesome - thank you!
<popey> np
<popey> might blog about it actually, see what people say
<akgraner> yep that's what I am going to do when I send out the survey results
<popey> Zoiks.. rough guess it's 25 person-hours hours spent per episode of UUPC
<czajkowski> wow
<czajkowski> but sooo worth it!
<nigelb> heh, an aussie friend says its more cheaper to call australia from india than to call Brisbane to Canberra
<jono> hey all
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> hey dholbach
 * czajkowski offers jono a curly wurly 
<jono> czajkowski, :)
<kim0> jono: morning o/
<jono> howdy kim0
<jono> welcome  back!
<kim0> thanks :)
<jono> kim0, I need to take a call in 9mins, I am going to try and keep it to 30, can we talk after that?
<kim0> jono: I'm writing a blog post, and for me I can skip today, but can also do it if needed
<jono> kim0, np
 * AlanBell wonders if jono is in the uk for Christmas
<czajkowski> sunshine V rain
<czajkowski> hard choice!
<jono> AlanBell, afraid not
<jono> we alternative, this year, Christmas here, and in our new house :-)
<JFo> yay! new house!
<czajkowski> jono: ohh new place
<czajkowski> sweet
<JFo> jono, will there be enough food for me to visit? :)
<JFo> heh
<nigelb> JFo: I doubt there is a plce that satisfys that condition :p
<JFo> :-O
<akgraner> yay - on the new house! - congrats jono!
 * nigelb hugs JFo 
<jono> akgraner, thanks!
<jono> JFo, dude, you have to visit, and Erica really wants to meet you :)
<nigelb> jono: Congrats :)
<nigelb> ok, night all.  I have wake up at 4.
<jono> night nigelb!
<dholbach> ok my friends - I call it a day
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow
<dholbach> big hugs!
<jono> night dholbach!
<AlanBell> ah well. if anyone is in the London area: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/568/detail/
<JFo> now that took forever
<Technoviking> jono: still in San Fran with new house?
<jono> Technoviking, moving further to the East Bay
<jono> we are in the East Bay now, but want to move further where it is warmer :-)
<popey> wuss
<Technoviking> jono: coolness and congrats
<jcastro> for the 2nd day in a row someone is smoking some serious weed in my condo complex
<jcastro> it's as if the atmosphere is made of pot
 * popey wonders what a condo complex is
<jcastro> popey: it's like apartments, but people own them instead
<popey> is that like a few appartments stitched together?
<jcastro> yeah
<popey> ahh
<popey> condos you specifically own rather than rent?
<jono> thanks Technoviking :)
<jono> popey, terraced flats
<jono> :-)
<popey> ah
<popey> I'm thinking of a scene in pulp fiction
<popey> where John T gets shot in the toilet
<jcastro> popey: yes, however I rent my condo
<jcastro> popey: I know it can be confusing
<popey> lol
<popey> sub-let?
<JFo> some places do  both
<vish> heh, i was just watching an episode of Weeds!
<doctormo> vish: Welcome to the wonderful world.
<vish> is smoking pot quite common there?  and not a big deal there?
<Technoviking> Opinion?: Which sounds better Absolute Beginner Talk or New to Ubuntu?
<jcastro> New to Ubuntu
<JFo> vish, depends on where you are
<vish> yea, probably..
<vish> but i was just watching the show and shows do exaggerate.. but when jcastro mentioned it, just sounded more common..
<JFo> it is pretty common... even in the places where it is illegal :)
<vish> ;)
<czajkowski> jono: when do you get to move?
<Technoviking> jcastro: no compiz unity in Maverick, bummer but make sense
<jcastro> Technoviking: you'd end up with something more broken; at that point might as well go natty
<AlanBell> help keep popey safe next week when we might have a spot of sleet in the UK http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/CarSurvivalKit
<Technoviking> AlanBell: yawn, going to get 5-10" of snow this weekend:)
<AlanBell> I am loving the replay http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/ep/pad/view/CarSurvivalKit/latest
<Pici> I misread that as 5'10" of snow.
<jono> czajkowski, few weeks :-)
<czajkowski> sweet, though i don't envy you moving house, it's a nightmare
<Wazzzaaa> I have a question about the Ubuntu CoC, is this the right channel?
<Pici> Most likely.
<czajkowski> Wazzzaaa: sup
<Wazzzaaa> Oke :)
<Wazzzaaa> I quote: "We chose the name Ubuntu for our operating system because we think it captures perfectly the spirit of the sharing and cooperation that is at the heart of the open-source movement. In the free software world,...".
<Wazzzaaa> I guess it is a bit confusing to use Open Source and Free Source
<Wazzzaaa> They is a difference between them, right?
<AlanBell> there is, and there is a FAQ about that somewhere
<AlanBell> the Ubuntu position is basically, call it what you like, it is the same stuff
<czajkowski> pretty much is imo
<AlanBell> http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/our-philosophy
<AlanBell>  Although some people regard ‘free’ and ‘open source' as competing movements with different ends, we do not. Ubuntu proudly includes members who identify with both.
<Wazzzaaa> Yeah, the two terms overlap
<Wazzzaaa> So Ubuntu is both Open Source and Free Source right?
<JFo> popey, I am laughing at your list of car safety items
<Wazzzaaa> We (the dutch LoCo) are translating the CoC and put them on our website and wiki. Is there another way or place to put our translation? (I can't find anything on Launchpad about translations).
<AlanBell> Open Source and Free Software
<Wazzzaaa> Thanks for the nuance :P
<AlanBell> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/ubuntutheproject-community-n-translations-translatable-coc/
<AlanBell> lots of TODO on that one!
<Wazzzaaa> I see
<Wazzzaaa> Under "When we are unsure, we ask for help";  "However, when asking a question, care must be taken to do so in an appropriate forum."
<Wazzzaaa> Why forum? Why not "place", where place can be the appropriate IRC chan, mailinglist, forum
<Pici> Wazzzaaa: 'forum' is used here as a generic term. It doesn't necessarily mean the Ubuntu Forums.
<Pici> A forum is any place for discussion.
<Wazzzaaa> Hehe, that was my first thought. It's the same word in dutch, but I'm afraid most dutch people will confuse that with THE forum
<JanC> Wazzzaaa: "forum" is latin for "public place" (a.o.)  ;)
<Wazzzaaa> :)
<Pici> Is there a TODO to translate the CoC into latin?
<popey> JFo: good isnt it :D
<JFo> popey, hilarious
<Technoviking> just discovered the awesomeness of freenx
<jono> jcastro, any idea if I can use Unity in a VM?
<jono> with 3d accel
<popey> unlikely
<jono> didn't  think so
<popey> compiz barely works inside virtualbox
<jcastro> I've asked around and I've heard "unlikely" as well
<jono> tried to boot from USB, it hung at SYSLINUX
<jcastro> a daily from tomorrow will work, since unity was just uploaded
<jcastro> well, assuming you get past the syslinux
<jono> jcastro, yeah, for me it is a boot issue right now
<jono> jcastro, so I need to install the PPA for Unity in Unity now, right?
<jono> oops Unity and Natty
<jcastro> yep
<jcastro> it was uploaded to natty but according to lp it failed to build
<jono> jcastro, ok, where is the PPA?
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/InstallationGuide
<jono> thanks
<jcastro> all three commands are there
<jcastro> then log out and back in
<jcastro> and fire up the ccsm thing
<jono> are there still 32-bit issues?
<jcastro> yes but the upload today fixed them
<jono> cool
<jcastro> however it didn't build in lp
<jono> oh
<jcastro> so it's fixed just not built
<jono> so not helpful at all then
<jono> lol
<jcastro> as it just happens
<jono> :-)
<jono> no worries
<jono> thanks, pal
<jcastro> I happen to have a "rebuild" button in lp
<jono> this is why I am using a USB stick :-)
<jcastro> so I am trying to rebuild nux and unity now
<jono> why not just wait until tomorrow?
<jcastro> true, but I happened to be looking it up
<jcastro> and I saw the rebuild button
<jcastro> so I clicked it
<jono> what rebuild button?
<jcastro> I have special lp powers
<jono> you are rebuilding it on LP?
<jono> I thought you meant your local machine
<jono> jcastro, ^
<jcastro> oh sweet, it rebuilt nux on lp
 * jcastro tries unity
<jcastro> lets see if this works
<jono> jcastro, should you really be rebuilding packages on LP?
<jono> that is really for the desktop team to be doing
<JFo> heh
<jcastro> it just fires off another build
<jono> hmmm
<jono> I think you should check if it is cool to do that
<jcastro> good idea
<jono> irrespective of where you see a damn button or not
<jono> lol
<jcastro> I appear to have found a bug
<jcastro> well, it was there, and it offered, I thought I was doing lp a favor
<jcastro> JFo: don't tell anyone
<jcastro> but I totally fell for this
<jcastro> <slangasek> no, the "magically fix the package and rebuild" button is *very* heavily restricted in LP
<JFo> heh
<JFo> it will be our secret
<JanC> Pici: it might sound unbelievable, but somebody here in Bruges managed to get Ubuntu introduced in a school after he showed the latin teacher of his daughter that you could run it with a GUI in latin (including OOo Writer with a latin spellchecker!), so I guess we need a latin CoC too  ☺
<JFo> nice
<jcastro> jono: ok sounds like that button shouldn't be shown to me, I have filed a bug as per recommendation
<jcastro> and won't click the button
<jono> jcastro, thanks
<jono> in stock Ubuntu, where do I find USB Creator: Applications -> System -> ?
<jono> I am in Unity so I just search for it :-)
<jcastro> system
<jcastro> admin
<jcastro> usb creator
<jcastro> sorry
<jcastro> startup disk creator
<jono> thanks
<jono> jcastro, did the new build work?
<jcastro> no
<jono> np
<jcastro> it's just a redo of the broken upload, I actually don't modify anything
<jono> ok
<jcastro> I suspect didrocks will see this as soon as he wakes up
<jono> when you install the PPA, do you select it from the session menu as before?
<jcastro> no, you just log into the normal desktop session
<jcastro> you DO need to launch ccsm and check the unity plugin to turn it on
<Technoviking> jono I would install nautilus-open-terminal or gnome-do before trying the new unity
<jcastro> ^^^^
<Technoviking> you can't add item to the launcher yet
<jcastro> also
<jcastro> leave a terminal open at all times
<jcastro> Technoviking: sam is looking at making it fallback to metacity at least
<Technoviking> jcastro: will it be awhile before the menu icon works again?, thought I heard alpha 2
<jcastro> I heard A2 as well
 * popey watches the time fly by till april
<popey> er may
<popey> no.. april
 * popey gets an early night :)
<Technoviking> ONG Ubuntu really needs to bold there warnings on some of their risky posts
<jcastro> people never get it anyway
<jcastro> here's a response I got:
<jcastro> (wrt. the kernel patch)
<jcastro> "I do understand Ubuntu devs not wanting to maintain an out of tree patch and it's great that it looks like this will make it into Natty. But in the mean time, what about implementing Lennart Poettering's script that I posted about above??? Maybe an semi-official PPA for ubuntu users? That would be better than Ubuntu users trying to compile their own kernels or using kernels compiled from various untrusted sources."
<jcastro> it's like dude, there is no easy way
<Technoviking> jcastro: I had people asking me today if that patch was going to so up soon in 10.10 and 10.01
<Technoviking> s/10.01/10.04
<JanC> I found the name "speed booster patch" really amusing
<jcastro> yeah
<JanC> (that patch makes your system slower)
<AlanBell> if you want to watch HD video whilst hammering the crap out of your CPU in a terminal then it rocks
<AlanBell> otherwise don't bother
<JanC> AlanBell: well, it also helps if updatedb runs while I look at a HD video  ;)
<jcastro> I can do that with the stock kernel though
<JanC> or is supposed to help (I didn't test it yet)
<jcastro> dunno, I don't even remember how to build a kernel
<jcastro> let alone patch one or git merge or whatever
<JFo> heh
<jcastro> I get the feeling jono's session didn't work
<jcastro> heh
<AlanBell> Lennart Poettering's script is not a kernel patch
<JFo> what script is that?
<AlanBell> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/11/alternative-to-200-lines-kernel-patch.html
<AlanBell> not a script as such, but some bash bits
<JanC> I didn't see it yet, but I guess it uses cgroups?
<AlanBell> yup
<Technoviking> jcastro: lol
<nisshh> this is very strange
<nisshh> i rebooted after an update to maverick
<nisshh> and now my desktop is super responsive and all my apps load way faster
<nisshh> that was some update :)
<jcastro> jono: any luck?
<jono> jcastro, I kind of got it running
<jono> I got the launcher to appear
<jono> and then it shit itself
<Technoviking> jono: deleting .gnome* and .config* fix that for me
<jono> Technoviking, ahhh
<jcastro> jono: remember the one in the PPA is a week old
<jono> jcastro, yup
<jcastro> ok I'm going to refresh my sources and build this sucker
<jono> jcastro, Technoviking https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2010-November/032092.html
<jcastro> I am confused
<jcastro> can't you do that today?
<jcastro> install to a USB stick as if it was an external drive?
<Technoviking> yeah, never done it, but thought you could run Ubuntu from a USB
<jcastro> well yeah
<jcastro> the USB sticks have always done that
<jono> jcastro, you can, technically
<jono> but every time you boot the installer shows
<jono> and you have to click Try ubuntu each time
<jcastro> oh you mean keep a persistant thing on it?
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> when you make the key
<jcastro> there's a slider in the usb creator
<jcastro> to let you choose to keep persistance on the key
<jcastro> as well as how much space to set aside
<jono> jcastro, read my post
<jcastro> I am
<jono> I say if persistance is turned on
<jcastro> is it asking you "try ubuntu" every time but still keeping your settings?
<jono> yes
<Technoviking> this maybe? http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<jcastro> OH.
<jcastro> I see what you mean
<jono> :)
<Technoviking> seems like it would be easy to have the Try Ubuntu read look for and a settings folder of some sort
<jcastro> or just say "I see persistant data on this key let's not ask"
<jcastro> and just boot into your desktop
<jono> jcastro, well possibly, but also I think the fact you can use it for persisance is a feature that we hide too much
<jono> we should make it top-level
 * jcastro nods
<jcastro> ok so I'm not familiar with cmake
<jcastro> so this is my first time
<jcastro> and I already know I don't like it
<jcastro> jono: Technoviking: I am defeated for the day
<jono> jcastro, np
<Technoviking> jcastro:  drink many beers of recovery
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> My beer is named "didrocks" and it comes in tomorrow.
<jcastro> Technoviking: I got a boxee box
<jcastro> so that's what I am playing with instead
<Technoviking> jcastro: sweet, asking Santa Wife for one for Christmas
<nisshh> im trying to con my parents into buying me a new desktop system for christmas :)
<nisshh> im getting sick of this old thing
<cjohnston> get me one too nisshh
<JanC> define "old"?  ;)
<cjohnston> 3 weeks
<Technoviking> later all, have a good night
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-11-19
<nisshh> cjohnston, haha, you wish :)
<nisshh> JanC, i mean its a Pentium 4 3Ghz from 2003 with 1GB of RAM
<JanC> you could put more RAM in it...  ;)
<JanC> OTOH, new hardware is always nice of course
<nisshh> JanC, its difficult to find the RAM it takes
<nisshh> JanC, it runs Ubuntu very well tbh, but im not just a "i want web and email" kind of person, i compile stuff, i do 3d design, etc
<cjohnston> G44
<nisshh> cjohnston, G44?
<cjohnston> yup
<cjohnston> I missed the ctrl
<nisshh> you lost me there :)
<cjohnston> CTRL + G + # switches my window #
<JanC> unless it's some weird kind of RAM, I'm sure it's not that difficult to find it (actually, I might have some laying around for P4s...)
<JanC> anwyay, newer CPU might be useful too for you
<nisshh> JanC, its plain DDR400 RAM but it seems all the RAM i find is about 3 pins too big, too small for it :(
<nisshh> cjohnston, ah, ok
<JanC> there are computer sales fairs around here (where we have Ubuntu booths with our locoteam) that I'm pretty sure you could find that RAM
<nisshh> yeah
<JanC> might be 2nd hand though
<nisshh> JanC, you live in the US?
<JanC> nope, Belgium
<nisshh> ah ok
<nisshh> in Australia we have nothing like that
<nisshh> it sucks :(
<JanC> but I guess there must be shops in the large cities that keep that sort of stuff
<nisshh> JanC, meh, nothing as old as DDR
<JanC> heh
<nisshh> most have DDR 800 minimum
<JanC> what do companies do that still have P4s around?
<JanC> DDR800 should work too AFAIK?
<nisshh> JanC, no, my machine can handle only up ti 533Mhz
<nisshh> to*
<JanC> then the DDR800 will work at 533 MHz
<nisshh> im not sure what large companies do with their machines over here
<nisshh> possibly
<JanC> it should work, oherwise somebody didn't follow the specs  ;)
<nisshh> yeah
<nisshh> my college is selling off their somewhat old dual cores which are decent
<nisshh> at the end of the year
<nisshh> im hoping i can grab a few for $100 :)
<JanC> that's a nice price, if the rest of the hardware is okay
<nisshh> JanC, yeah, they have E6600's in them or something similar and they have 6GB's of DDR800 or maybe its DDR2, i cant remember
<JanC> certainly DDR2
<nisshh> yeah
<nisshh> i would say so
<nisshh> JanC, we are upgrading our college machines because we do a lot of virtualizatiion stuff and trying to run a server OS and 4+ VM's on a dual core is asking for trouble :)
<JanC> actually, unless you're doing load-testing it's mostly RAM that's important  ;)
<JanC> well, as long as you don't do anything really CPU-intensive
<nisshh> JanC, yeah, they originally had only 2GB's each, but now they have hit their limit, we have to upgrade the whole lot in order to add more RAM
<nisshh> our server is not very powerful either, its only a pair of dual core xeons
<nisshh> with 8GB's of RAM
<nigelb> Morning all.
<cjohnston> o/
<nigelb> cjohnston: Another restart? :/
<cjohnston> ya
<cjohnston> I know
 * nigelb huggles AlanBell 
<dpm> good morning everyone!
<dpm> heya kim0! good morning!
<kim0> dpm: howdy morning
 * kim0 waves to everyone
<nigelb> Morning dpm and kim0 :)
 * nigelb waves to ara
<kim0> nigelb: hey there
<dpm> hey kim0!
<kim0> :)
<nigelb> Finally, Friday has arrived \o/
<dpm> :)
<dholbach> good morning
<jussi> morning Daniel
<dholbach> hi jussi
<duanedesign> 'lo all
<dpm> heya dholbach!
<akgraner> kim0, hey you around?
<akgraner> dpm, did you see joe formatted and added an interview to ubuntu-news for your review :-)
<dpm> akgraner, ah, awesome!, I've just seen the e-mail, thanks for the heads up. I'll go and review the interview now
<duanedesign> tgif :)
<akgraner> dpm - thank you :-)
<dpm> akgraner, I'm just looking at it and it seems Joe has done a wonderful job with the formatting and all!
<nigelb> morning dholbach, jussi, duanedesign
<nigelb> akgraner: Morning!
<akgraner> nigelb, morning :-)
<akgraner> dpm, yep I thought so to - I can change his permissions so he can add the pics and publish only the interviews he is author of...or do you still want to review the interviews before he posts them?
<duanedesign> nigelb: hello!
<czajkowski> aloha
<akgraner> I hate my computer - I think my harddrive is dieing a slow death - it's not a good thing when you can hear it grinding and spinning is it? :-/
<dpm> akgraner, I'll leave the decision on permissions to you, as I don't know Joe much yet. I would still like to quickly review the interviews before they are published (without becoming a blocker, a quick ping will do, and if I don't have time they should be published anyway)
<akgraner> dpm - roger that :-)  thanks - just making sure all the ducks are in a row  before I say  - it's all yours have fun :-)
<nigelb> duanedesign: tgif indeed :)
<kim0> akgraner: hey howdy
<czajkowski> oktodays plan of action is do something productive!
<popey> czajkowski: milk, two sugars please.
<czajkowski> I was thinking more of drawing up a marketing plan, a press release for pg event and signing up for london events. tea seems a lot easier
<czajkowski> AlanBell: grand will buzz in the afternoon so
 * czajkowski bangs her head off the wall, press releases means I've to use my noggin! 
 * AlanBell wonders if banging it against a wall is the normal preparation technique for the use of a noggin
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> whoo tick off the list
<popey> got tea?
<czajkowski> popey: eh no but did get one marketing blurb done
<czajkowski> now just need to book flights.accomomodation and register for event
<nigelb> arg, someone mentioned about a live classroom video thingy
<nigelb> It was a fun site, but now I don't remember the URL :(
<czajkowski> randa: since when am I now Linda eh ;)
<sense> Is it 'an article at that blog', or 'and article on that blog'?
<czajkowski> an article on that blog would be more correct
<czajkowski> or an article on a blog depending on context
 * nisshh is very annoyed
<sense> czajkowski: ok, thank you
<czajkowski> nisshh: sup
<czajkowski> sense: no bother
<nisshh> hey czajkowski :)
<nisshh> czajkowski, i just had to explain to a user why my application turns negro (its a bug in the ambience/radiance themes on maverick)
<czajkowski> right
<nisshh> his response was "Well, i cant use an app that doesnt work properly, i guess ill have to use GTG now"
<nisshh> that hurt :)
<czajkowski> ah ok
<nisshh> so im now annoyed because i have no idea what causes that bug
<czajkowski> did you/they file a bug
<nisshh> and i want to release the next version of my app this weekend
<nisshh> yeah
<nisshh> i filed a bug against the theme package in maverick on lp
<nisshh> but it hasnt been touched
<nisshh> its a very strange bug
<duanedesign> nisshh: what is the app?
<nisshh> duanedesign, http://launchpad.net/pytask
<nisshh> Rick's been helping me out with it, in exchange i contributed code and docs to Quickly and quickly-widgets :)
<duanedesign> nisshh: nice
<nisshh> duanedesign, thanks :)
<duanedesign> nisshh: i am hoping to get a release out this weekend myself. Still wrestling with the treeview bug i have :P
<nisshh> duanedesign, ah yes, im still wrestling with my indicator code, its decidedly fiddly :)
<randa> czajkowski: linda: beautiful
<randa> in spanish czajkowski :)
<czajkowski> ahhh
<czajkowski> thank you
<czajkowski> I now know a spanish word :) thought you had just given me a new name
<dpm> just had an weird experience jumping over the neighbour's fence to our terrace. Stupid me had left the keys at the main entrance door. The neighbours don't tend to go out much, and they didn't recognize me despite the fact we live there for more than one year. I had to show him my national ID card
<jcastro> hah
<jcastro> I have this nightmare of always locking myself out during the day and there's no one around to help me
<kim0> lol
<dpm> Repeat with me... "never leave the keys inside when going for lunch" "never leave the keys inside when going for lunch" ...
<nigelb> dpm: wow, your neighbor of 1 year doesn't recognize you?
<jcastro> dpm: where I live that kind of jumping into other yards can get you shot!
<nigelb> jcastro: This is precisely why I hate autolocking doors
<jcastro> (just kidding)
<dpm> jcastro, :-)
 * nigelb has a funny image of jcastro with a gun in a rocking chair.
<dpm> here they just give you glances that could kill
<popey> \o/ impossible to lock keys in my house :)
<popey> not impossible for my wife to leave the key in the door when she's inside, preventing me from being able to get in
<popey> .. at 3am
<jcastro> popey: well, that's an obvious "on purpose"
<jcastro> I mean, that's what I would do
<popey> :)
<jcastro> do we ship pastebinit by default?
<popey> nope
<popey> tis universe innit
<AlanBell> would be nice to do an ubuntu patch to pastebinit package to configure it for paste.ubuntu.com
<popey> be nice if paste.ubuntu.com didn't depend on launchpad accounts
<AlanBell> it does?
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/534274/ vs http://paste.ubuntu.com/534274/plain/
<popey> watch for the redirect through launchpad
<jcastro> http://askubuntu.com/questions/13989/how-to-enable-hp-pavillon-dv9000-pci-express-card
<jcastro> oh boy
<popey> why is PCI-X not hot-pluggable?
<jcastro> on a desktop?
<popey> its a laptop
<nisshh> jcastro, oh wow :)
<jcastro> oh dude
<jcastro> it's a slot
<popey> ya
<popey> next gen pcmcia
 * jcastro edits
<popey> the sil 3124 should be _well_ supported
<popey> oh, thats yours
<popey> duh
<jcastro> ok, redited ....
<jcastro> this is disturbing
<jcastro> popey: the google spiders are full on now, googling for his laptop comes up with his question
<popey> :)
<jcastro> popey: I have been waking up early and staying up late to answer questions
<jcastro> am I weird?
<popey> no
<popey> i used to do that on lp answers
<popey> which is how I got insane amounts of karma
<jcastro> that is now all decaying? :)
<popey> yeah, that was 3 years ago
<popey> 4!
<nisshh> jcastro, someone made a joke the other day that you must do ask ubuntu in your sleep :)
<popey> jcastro: http://askubuntu.com/questions/13981/recover-lvm-after-hdd-crash
<popey> am I reading that right?
<popey> he has 4x partitions and made an LVM from it
<popey> with no raid
<popey> if so, then dataloss central
<jcastro> I dunno, I avoid anything LVM, too complicated
<jcastro> I set up 4 drives with mdadm, that's as far as I go
<jcastro> nisshh: not in my sleep, it definately costs me sleep
<jcastro> I have an addictive personality
<czajkowski> jcastro: as do I for everything except sleep
<czajkowski> which is a pain as I do like sleep
<popey> jcastro: Pro-Tip! Don't play minecraft
<nisshh> jcastro, hehe
<nisshh> popey, +1 :)
<jcastro> that game looks horrible
<sense> Will it get a graphics overhaul?
<sense> It needs one.
<nisshh> i dunno, i have never played it :)
<nisshh> i play Urban Terror and Assault Cube mostly :)
<popey> it is amazingly great jcastro
<popey> my 4 year old son comes to me at the weekend.. "daddy daddy! can we play minecraft!?"
<popey> scares the bejeezus out of both of us :)
<popey> <- great parent ;)
<jcastro> popey: that sounds suspiciously like "daddy daddy can you make it so I don't develop social skills ever?"
<popey> :)
<czajkowski> popey: your kid is kinda cute though
<popey> he's a good lad
<popey> kinda!?
<czajkowski> he is :)
<popey> thats the last lasagne I'm making you!
<popey> (please babysit)
<czajkowski> :(
<nisshh> haha
<sense> Lasagne!
<popey> :D
<czajkowski> that was a divine lasagne!
<czajkowski> I've said I'll baby sit any time, the kids are lovely
<nisshh> stop! your making me hungry! :)
<czajkowski> sophie is adorable with her little brother keeping an eye on him and helping
<popey> :) thanks
<popey> she is a sweetheart
<popey> i made scrambled egg on toast with bacon for them this morning
<popey> I got _no_ bacon :(
<popey> this is suboptimal
<nisshh> hehe
<czajkowski> no maple syrup, this is clearly suboptimal
<popey> YES!
<nisshh> ive now been awake for 29 hours straight
<popey> maple syrup stays where it should be at breakfast time!
<popey> (in the jar)
<nisshh> but im still wide awake.....
<czajkowski> akgraner: ping
<akgraner> czajkowski, pong
<czajkowski> akgraner: you ever found any decent project manager oss softwre
<czajkowski> about to use http://www.taskjuggler.org
<akgraner> yep - I've tried it :-)
<czajkowski> liked ?|
<akgraner> for some things it was good but even it didn't do what I needed it to in an easy intuitive way
<czajkowski> hmm ok
<czajkowski> when you say didn't do what you wanted it to do
<czajkowski> what was that ?
<czajkowski> or  was it you think it could have done things in an easier manner
<akgraner> both
<czajkowski> hmm ok
<akgraner> Let me finish up a couple of things and I'll give you more details
<akgraner> try it  - it might work for you
<czajkowski> ok thanks
<akgraner> Fedora and RHEL both used to use it - not sure if they still do or not
<czajkowski> hmm
<czajkowski> getting
<czajkowski> configure: error: The important program kde-config was not found!
<czajkowski> Please check whether you installed KDE correctly
<czajkowski> sigh
<czajkowski> prefer when i can install things without having to do it line by line
<czajkowski> things then work
<jcastro> UDS in barcelona was what? UDS-K?
<czajkowski> aye
<czajkowski> karmic my first one
<czajkowski> http://pix.ie/czajkowski/album/344636
<nigelb> czajkowski: Which was the most fun UDS to date? :)
<nigelb> jcastro: I have an interesting question about to hit askubuntu.com :D
<dpm> ah, nice memories in BCN. It was my first UDS too and I remember I was freaking nervous trying to lead the translations sessions :)
<czajkowski> nigelb: hmmm Karmic then dallas tbh
<czajkowski> nigelb: there was a lot more folks hanging out in the evening time in the lobby and randomly working on things
<nigelb> czajkowski: Ah, that sounds like fun :)
<czajkowski> yes it was
<nigelb> jcastro: http://askubuntu.com/questions/14038/what-would-be-the-most-practical-way-for-a-web-developer-to-develop-on-ubuntu-but :)
<sense> czajkowski: I think that is something that I was missing in Orlando: a central lobby-like place where everyone could sit to chat or get some work done. We did have that in Brussels, which was a great space but which had horrible wifi.
<nigelb> sense: so where did you all like hang out?
<nigelb> sense: Also, good time talking to you last night.  Made me sit and think on what I wanted to accomplish :)
<sense> There wasn't really a place for that. I think some stayed on the convention centre.
<sense> nigelb: Good! I'm glad that helped.
<nigelb> I ended up deciding to use python.  What better way to learn it :)
<czajkowski> sense: in orlando, there was the bar area, or down by the breakfast area where folks sat outside for smoking and having a drink
<sense> ah there, yes
<sense> nigelb: Python! :) I'm curious how you'll find it to work with.
<jcastro> czajkowski: I believe that was the one where it was like Wednesday before I was like "who are you?"
<czajkowski> heh :)
<sense> I'm going, see you!
<dholbach> hi jono
<jono> hey dholbach
<jono> dholbach, which BP was not approved btw?
<dholbach> the one I sent in that email
<jono> which email?
<dholbach> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/ubuntutheproject-community-n-development-outreach-resources
<jono> can you link me to it?
<dholbach> I put a link in that email too :-P
<dholbach> It says "Proposed for natty "
<jono> ahhh ok
<jono> fixed
<jono> thanks
<jcastro> jono: ... and I'm blocking on unity.u.c access pls.
<jcastro> jono: good morning friday! :)
 * jcastro finds other stuff to slam jono with
<dholbach> jono, I'll update the burndown line monday morning then
<jono> jcastro, I know, it is not working for me either, I am trying to get it fixed with IS
<jono> thanks dholbach
<jono> jcastro, also how is this blocking you?
<jcastro> You wanted me to get a bunch of things out of the way with unity.u.c before they finished fixing unity for the bugworking-tasks
<jcastro> things like this: [jorge] Start work porting the presentation into a places API and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/Places into unity.ubuntu.com : TODO
<jcastro> etc
<jcastro> I've got his presentation and the API docs, etc.
<jcastro> jono: sorry, I don't mean like totally blocked as in I have nothing to do
<jono> ok
<jcastro> but more of a "man it would be a perfect time to bust out unity.u.c tasks before I get slammed with the bug thing and the places thing"
<jono> jcastro, talk to IS, I think its best if you talk to them directly
<jcastro> Noooooooooooooo </vader>
<jcastro> right, on it.
<Technoviking> morning all
<jcastro> jono: also, do an update. :
<jono> lol re. vader
<jono> update?
<jono> :-)
<jcastro> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/3.1.4-0ubuntu4
<jcastro> that's the  one we've been waiting for!
<jono> jcastro, nice!
<jono> dpm, great work on the twitter feed?
<jono> oops, no question mark needed
<jono> just great work :-)
<jono> 54 followers! that's awesome :-)
<dpm> jono, heh, thanks :-)
<jono> jcastro, did you find out which twitter accounts we have?
<dpm> the FB group seems to have more success, nearly 600 "likes" :)
<jono> dpm, sweet!
<jcastro> jono: no response yet, but @ubuntudev is now daniel's
<jono> dholbach, ok, cool, I would like to see you actively tweeting to ubuntudev on Twitter
<jono> dholbach, do you also have the identi.ca account set up too?
<jono> I would like to see you tweet to both from gwibber
<dholbach> understood
<jono> dholbach, can you register the identi.ca one now, it doesn't exist
<dholbach> I'm on it
<jono> and then tweet something to both dholbach and I will mention both accounts and the FB page on the Ubuntu Facebook page
<jono> get it filled up :-)
<jono>  gonna do a FF so I have @ubuntul10n @ubuntudev @ubuntucloud #ubuntu #locoteams - what other official Ubuntu twitter accounts?
<jcastro> do the platform status one
<jcastro> that is handy
<jcastro> let me find it
<jono> thanks for doing this dholbach
<dholbach> jono, done
<jono> dholbach, these are fantastic channels for reaching out to folks
<jcastro> @ubuntustatus is robbie
<jono> jcastro, cool
<jono> dholbach, so I recommend you post the same article links to all through
<jcastro> lol. The most boring ubuntu twitter account: http://twitter.com/#!/ubuntusecurity
<jono> al, three
<dholbach> jono, hm?
<jono> dholbach, when you post links to cool things going on, articles etc, post them to the ubuntudev accounts on twitter and identi.ca and also the Facebook page
<jono> then everyone gets it
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> done
<jono> sweet :-)
<jcastro> you can set identi.ca to autopost to twitter iirc
<jono> jcastro, not sure you can to pages, just to accounts
<jcastro> oh, I see what you mean
<jono> dholbach, ok when you have posted a few tweets to the twitter/identi.ca accounts I will Facebook it - ready when you are
<jcastro> wait, twitter has pages?
<jono> jcastro, no
<jono> Facebook pages
<jcastro> oh oh, I mean for posting to the account
<kim0> jono: why does everyone get a FB page and I don't :)
<jono> kim0, go and make one :-)
<kim0> hehe okie
<jono> kim0, yeah we need a cloud page for sure!
<jono> kim0, call it Ubuntu Cloud
<jono> kim0, http://www.facebook.com/pages/create.php?campaign_id=372931622610&placement=pghm&extra_1=0
<jono> make sure you make it an Official page
<kim0> jono: thank you!
<jono> for a Brand
<jono> kim0, ping me when it is created and I will Facebook it
<jono> dholbach, Facebooked - let's see how many followers we get now :-)
<kim0> jono: Official page for "Product" ?
<dholbach> jono, sweet
<dholbach> jono, I'll post some more stuff on Monday
<jono> kim0, yep
<jono> thanks dholbach, just update it as you work and also as you see cool things that people are going
<jono> I really want us to highlight great work via these resources
<kim0> jono: I'll link the FB page to ubuntucloud twitter account, makes sense ?
<jono> kim0, absolutely
<jono> kim0, are you owning ubuntucloud on identi.ca too?
<kim0> jono: I own it .. although I don't really post to it
<jono> kim0, everything you post to twitter should go to identi.ca too
<kim0> need to link it with twitter too ..
<jono> kim0, Gwibber can do this easily
<kim0> yep
<jono> thanks
<jono> awesome, look at us, bunch of social media oddballs!
<jono> dholbach, jcastro, kim0, dpm you guys rock :-)
<jono> note how I even included jcastro
<jono> lol
<kim0> HAHA
<jcastro> I am trying to remain quiet
<kim0> that was hilarious
<jcastro> before you make me use identica
<czajkowski> *grin*
<jono> jcastro, lol
<nigelb> jcastro: haha
<jcastro> here's how I can help though
<czajkowski> there is a large JD with my name on it for after work today, with a possble cheeky chinese take away
<jono> "I think we should harness the power of 1998 and use ICQ"
<jcastro> paultag: yo, we need reddit juice
<nigelb> jcastro: just feed your twitter to identi.ca and keep quiet, jono won't find out :p
<jono> czajkowski, rock on :-)
<nigelb> jono: oooooh, ICQ haha, how about AIM? :p
<czajkowski> jono: one of my better ideas this week I think :)
<jono> reddit meh
<paultag> jcastro, what needs done
<jono> nigelb, lol
<jono> czajkowski, :-)
<jcastro> reddit is where the traffic is
<paultag> jono, oh don't give me that
<paultag> :)
<jono> jcastro, I know, it's not that I don't like reddit
<kim0> what's #FF
<nigelb> Lesson 1: Never meh teh paultag :p
<jono> it's more people who read reddit
<jcastro> haha
<paultag> jono, ....I read reddit
<jono> paultag, ahem
<jcastro> you don't have to, you can ask paultag for the juice
<jono> except you
<paultag> *cough*
<jono> :-)
<jono> lol
<jcastro> since you need rep on reddit to post and not get lost
<paultag> :P
<nigelb> Acutally, I read reddit too jono ;)
<nigelb> That's how I lose entire days of productivity.
<jono> ok, scratch my reddit comment from the record
<jono> :-)
<paultag> jcastro, what's the link?
<jcastro> well, whenever they post something awesome on their new twitter accounts
 * nigelb plays that unknown rock band "Severed Fifth" to drown out the reddit comment
<jcastro> paultag: so for now link to jono's twitter #FF
<nigelb> jcastro: hrm, wonder if we can automate that step.
<jcastro> and then say something like "new status accounts for ubuntu cloud, l10n, and developers" or something like that
<jcastro> nigelb: no!
<jono> nigelb, lol
<jcastro> no spamming.
<nigelb> jcastro: well, its not spamming, its like cross-posting
<paultag> jcastro, link me, baby -- I can't find it
<paultag> nigelb, I'll hit r/ubuntu if you hit r/linux
<nigelb> paultag: twitter.com/ubuntucloud
<paultag> ahhh
<jcastro> http://twitter.com/#!/jonobacon/status/5657283488915456
<nigelb> jcastro: did I get that link right?
<jcastro> this one ^^^^^
<jcastro> but wait
<jcastro> in the description I'd like you to do this:
<jcastro> wait, no, we'll do that seperately
<jcastro> that's good for now
 * nigelb signs up to help
<paultag> nigelb, http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/e8pkp/ubuntu_follow_friday_weve_got_new_status_accounts/ <-- upboat, plox
<paultag> Oh shit!
<paultag> It's my reddit birthday :)
<jcastro> paultag: ok, for the next one (whenever you determine a time frame): Take the top 4 posts here and call it "new getting started guides for ubuntu clouds" or something.
<nigelb> Voted up
<jcastro> http://foss-boss.blogspot.com/search/label/ubuntu-planet
<jcastro> paultag: upboated
<paultag> nigelb, jcastro, cheers
<jcastro> teamwork, high 5
<jcastro> ^5
<paultag> ^5
<nigelb> ^5
<paultag> I'll post this next one, sec
<jcastro> god I love the linux reddit
<jcastro> this one about the terrorist and linux
<paultag> hahaha
<jcastro> http://www.fbi.gov/wanted/wanted_terrorists/daniel-andreas-san-diego/view
<jcastro> "San Diego has ties to animal rights extremist groups. He is known to follow a vegan diet, eating no meat or food containing animal products. In the past, he has worked as a computer network specialist and with the operating system LINUX. "
<jcastro> omg, it's dholbach!
<dholbach> vegan diet, no
<dholbach> not yet, but there's at least points when I'm thinking about it
<dholbach> but that guy clearly is a terrorist
<dholbach> eco terrorist
<dholbach> consumer terrorist
<dholbach> etc :)
<nigelb> dammit
<nigelb> vegans are dangeours! </stereotyping-for-fun>
<duanedesign> especially to plants
<paultag> nigelb, jcastro, http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/e8ppz/ever_want_to_get_started_with_ubuntu_in_the_cloud/
<dholbach> nigelb, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lGpJ7J8ReJ4 is when I last seriously thought about it (in German and quite ugly)
<dholbach> but whatever
<dholbach> time for the weekend now
<jcastro> \o/ dholbach!
<dholbach> so have a good one everyone
<dholbach> and see you next week!
<paultag> dholbach, Tschuss!
<dholbach> Tschüss!
<dholbach> :)
<duanedesign> anyone have the link to kim0's blog?
<jcastro> http://foss-boss.blogspot.com/search/label/ubuntu-planet
<jcastro> ^^ duanedesign
<duanedesign> cool thanks
<czajkowski> jcastro: jono just a thought for next uds on the summit page, a link to pull in blog posts about the event kinda like a summary, but that all posts with a tag UDS-Letter appear there so all the content is in one place
<nigelb> paultag: gah, some $foo downvoted
<paultag> it's ok nigelb
<jcastro> czajkowski: like this but bigger? http://summit.ubuntu.com/
<nigelb> ok, I admit my love for askubuntu.com
<nigelb> Asked a question and I got a good solution in about 1 hour
<jcastro> or maybe like ... http://summit.ubuntu.com/media/lifestream.html
<jcastro> except working
<nigelb> Just waiting to see if there better ones coming in :)
<paultag> duanedesign, dude :)
<paultag> duanedesign, I posted those links in the post
<paultag> duanedesign, and it's 101 part 2, not 102 :)
<czajkowski> jcastro: well yeah like that but without it being being tweets/dents like perhaps their blot posts or part of a blog post
<nigelb> czajkowski: off the planet?
<paultag> duanedesign, but you rock for posting
<czajkowski> nigelb: not everyone is on the planet
<nigelb> czajkowski: yes, but there is no central place for all blogs
<nigelb> (I'm brain storming, so I can build it)
<czajkowski> this would be for non Ubuntu folks and upstream who tag their post UDS-N they'd appear there on the summit page
<jcastro> nigelb: no new building!
<jcastro> nigelb: patches bro, patches
<nigelb> jcastro: I know, but I'm a web developer!
<czajkowski> problemwith the tag UDS is it isn't unique to us so it would have to be UDSLETER for it to work I think
<nigelb> czajkowski: for me the issue is, if you tag something on your blog, on your domain, how would I track it.  Should we let folks submit links to the site that we're thinkng of?
<czajkowski> jcastro: was just reviewing some conference sites and got the idea, just mindles thinking here
<nigelb> like, here's a link to a post I've written kind of deal?
<czajkowski> this is how meego does it http://wiki.meego.com/MeeGo_Conference_2010#Conference_Wrap-up
<czajkowski> not sayint it's the way to go, but as an example
 * nigelb looks excitedly!
<nigelb> jcastro: I'm just going to start with latest patches, that makes more sense.
<jcastro> nigelb: if you can check the guy who posted on my blog that would be <3
<nigelb> jcastro: right, good idea, can you link me again? :)
<jcastro> http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/1582239180/make-it-really-easy-to-fix-bugs-on-ubuntu
<nigelb> jcastro: I wish there were people I could poke about say sound, video, or other hardware stuff.
<nigelb> jcastro: sigh, its complicated.  I guess I could poke zul
<nigelb> jcastro: poked zul, I'll see where that goes
<nigelb> jcastro: aha, packaging the patch into a debdiff now :)
<duanedesign> paultag: lol
<duanedesign> paultag: ok ill come up with osme other links :P do not know how I missed that
<paultag> duanedesign, :P
<nigelb> jcastro: dude, zul gave me +1 to put into a package \o/
<nigelb> doing that now :D
<jcastro> \o/
<jcastro> one down!
<nigelb> no! 2 down!
<jcastro> ok then!
<jcastro> I suppose I should go eat now
<nigelb> another 1598 to go ;)
<Technoviking> jcastro: I was thinking about Compiz Unity and nvidia last night. I know we are not allowed to ship the 3D nvidia driver on the CD, but could Ubiquity detect, ask, and download the nvidia 3d driver?
<jcastro> I think that would be awesome
<Technoviking> jcastro: has a wishlist bug every been filled?
<jcastro> not sure, I would guess so, it seems obvious
<jcastro> but you never know
<Technoviking> I will fill one, never hurts
<dpm> jcastro, I'm just writing a blog post about the new twitter/identi.ca/FB accounts we've been creating and resuscitating this week. anything you'd like me to mention on the upstream front? kim0, if you've created the cloud FB page I can add a link to it too
<jcastro> dpm: not specifically
<jcastro> dpm: that information is probably best mentioned with appdeveloper specific stuff
<jcastro> but haven't really figured that out
<dpm> ok, no worries
<nigelb> ugh, that google plugin that asks you to do math if its late, I hate that!
<nigelb> I always get addition and subtraction wrong.
<JFo> ?
<JFo> math if it is late
<JFo> I am not familiar with that one
<nigelb> JFo: Yah, so that you don't send a mail that you regret
<JFo> heh
<nigelb> Now I regret using it
<JFo> lol
<nigelb> JFo: Its a Google labs plugin
<JFo> I see
<nigelb> Want ot give it a spin I suppose? ;)
<JFo> nah
<JFo> I do need food though
<JFo> :)
<JFo> brb
<nigelb> :)
<kim0> dpm: jcastro Yeah I did http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ubuntu-Cloud/
<kim0> dpm: jcastro Ideally .. I want to post to twitter .. and have that reflect in ident.ca and the FB page. Any of you masters of this kinda thing :)
<dpm> kim0, thanks, I'll link to it. I think you can add a twitter feed to the "Notes" tab, but you cannot have a feed on a page, unless it's your personal feed
<dpm> although I've tried to add the ubuntul10n rss feed to the Notes tab and FB gave me an error
<kim0> bah .. I've been googling and finding weirdo apps to do that
<kim0> nothing quite right yet
<kim0> dpm: The link I gave is incorrect it seems, please use: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ubuntu-Cloud/108262895909131
<Technoviking> jono: btw Joeb454 is our new forums Council member,
<Joeb454> o/
<jono> Technoviking, cool :-)
<jono> hi Joeb454!
<Joeb454> hi jono :D
<Technoviking> the best thing about Joeb454 is that he lives in the UK, so he can smack popey as needed:)
<jcastro> congrats Joeb454!
<Joeb454> Technoviking: only if you give me a couple of hours notice to drive down there ;)
<Joeb454> thanks jcastro
<Technoviking> Joeb454: heh
<jono> lol
<JFo> Joeb454, how likely is it that I could get you to move down there :-)
<akgraner> Joeb454, congrats!
<JFo> sorry, missed my ? key
<Joeb454> thanks akgraner
<JFo> heya akgraner:)
<JFo> all well? (not sick)
<Joeb454> JFo: well I'll be looking to move sometime after next Sept, so more than possible :P
<Technoviking> jcastro: today unity is much better in natty
<JFo> excellent! I want to maximize the smacking possibilities :-D
<jcastro> yeah I just tried it Technoviking
<jcastro> Technoviking: other than nautilus starting up real slow
<Joeb454> lol JFo :P
<JFo> :)
<paultag> Pici, are you around, my friend?
<AlanBell> o/ Joeb454
<Joeb454> o/ AlanBell
 * popey tickles Joeb454 
 * Joeb454 ... giggles?
<popey> appropriate
<Joeb454> oh good
<Pici> paultag: did jussi sort you?
<paultag> Pici, yup, no worries, thanks, though!
<jono> jcastro, did you get the new unity working?
<jcastro> on my laptop, I don't want to lose my session on my desktop
<jono> jcastro, is it working much better?
<jcastro> the indicators are in the right spot now
<jcastro> and there are placeholders for quicklists
<jcastro> and the switcher is on the bottom now
<jcastro> the bottom right corner
<jcastro> jono: it seems less buggy, feature wise not much new
<jono> cool
<dpm> ok everyone enough for today, time for dinner and weekend. Have a good one, cheers!
<jcastro> I feel like I can switch fulltime when I can add things to the launcher
<jcastro> woo dpm!
<dpm> :-)
<dpm> See you all on Monday!
<jcastro> jono: are you on natty or maverick?
<jono> jcastro, Maverick until unity lands and is reasonably stable in natty
<jcastro> oh good, I have some audio glitches too
<jcastro> like sound cutting out during songs, etc.
<jcastro> so I don't recommend it if it's your only PC
<jono> np
<jono> cheers
<jcastro> jono: conor landed some refinements to the menu, let me get you a screenie
<jcastro> jono: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/5720/natty_sound.png
<jcastro> new buttons
<jcastro> also note the old music note is now the app logo
<jono> jcastro, nice!
<jono> is Banshee working with it now then?
<jcastro> it's always worked with it
<jcastro> it's not default yet if that's what you mean
<jcastro> mondayish I hope
<jono> right
<jono> cool
<jono> jcastro, do we know when Unity will be switched on by default in natty? I assume early next week
<jcastro> yeah he wanted another week to bang on it first
<jcastro> next thursday
<Joeb454> jcastro: have you had any issues with banshee randomly closing on maverick?
<jcastro> closing or crashing?
<jono> jcastro, cool
<jono> jcastro, are there any work items you can tick off today
<jono> I want to get http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/workitems/natty/canonical-community.html in shape
<jono> since dholbach forgot a blueprint, it has erased our progress :-)
<jcastro> I was just about to review them
<jcastro> WHOA
<jcastro> oh man
<jcastro> I was like "but I thought I was good"
<jono> jcastro, "talk to libre office people about their plans
<jono> "
<jono> is that really something for you?
<jono> I thought that would be a jasonwarner thing
<jono> jcastro, "Provide a graph for tracking metrics for this initative" for Unity
<jono> that is done right?
<jono> it is in qa.ubuntu.com
<jcastro> yes, wait, let me make sure daniel's is still there
<jono> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/ubuntutheproject-community-n-unity-bugfixing-participation
<jcastro> yep, I can close that one
<jcastro> the libreoffice thing is up to you
<jcastro> it doesn't bother me either way
<jono> jcastro, let me check
<jono> jcastro, also "Plan regular "bug day" activities with Pedro to highlight these bugs"
<jono> would be good to get a schedule of events ready
<jono> shouldn't take much work
<jono> "Form plan for web app integration (aka youtube) by Alpha 1" re. Places, what do you mean by this plan?
<jcastro> you know how you can have 2 kinds of places
<jcastro> one for apps
<jcastro> and one for web sites/apps
<jono> yup
<jono> but what "plan" are you referring to
<jono> plan of advocacy, development?
<Joeb454> jcastro: sorry - got distracted by Children In Need :P - it appears to crash, but I've not seen any errors from it
<jcastro> jono: both I suppose, I don't really have a plan yet, other than we need it.
<jono> jcastro, well if it is a development plan, that is really a DX thing, if it is an advocacy plan, that is you
<jono> what is the desired outcome for that work item?
<jcastro> hmm, it seems to overlap with [jorge] Form a list on the wiki of cool websites we can integrate with (like we did for youtube): TODO
<jcastro> when I have my next call with neil I'll discuss it with him
<jcastro> I remember talking about it in the session
<jcastro> (I DONEd another one from default apps)
<jcastro> so I got 2
<jono> jcastro, I am still not clear on what the plan is to do though
<jcastro> places can talk to websites
<jono> right
<jcastro> when they work we need people to make places that talk to websites
<jono> right
<jcastro> for that we need a plan
<jcastro> that WI is to form that plan
<jcastro> a subitem of that would be to make a list of websites of sites that would be handy to have places for (the other WI)
<jono> I understand that, but is this a development plan to do ensure the technical work is completed to make this outcome happen, or an advocacy plan to get people excited about it?
<jcastro> the advocacy plan
<jono> ok
<jono> can you make that clearer in the WI?
<jcastro> "hey jono you should make a Severed Fifth Place" kind of thing
<jono> right
<jcastro> ok fixing
<jono> so to make that happen you need a set of docs, API docs, tutorial and outreach
<jono> jcastro, talked to Jason, you can mark the libreoffice one done - they have the knowledge they need, Allison talked to mmeeks
<jcastro> ok
<jono> thanks
<jono> jcastro, "mail to tb-planning about indicator integration" what is tb-planning?
<jcastro> that's a tbird list, I don't even know how that got on there, all the tb stuff was deferred
<jono> ok, mark it as postponed
<jono> thanks
<jono> "setup a front desk for Debian developers (sync requests, questions) (note:adding this info to existing places and pages)"
<jono> jcastro, I thought we already at the derivs front desk?
<jcastro> one sec
<jcastro> please slow down a minute, I can barely keep up
<jono> lol
<jono> :-)
<jcastro> ok that tbird one I can do, it's basically just a roll up of the discussions we had at UDS, which I have the notes for.
<jcastro> that front desk one is pending on what archive admins want to do with sync requests.
<jono> jcastro, I thought it was deferred?
<jono> ok np
<jcastro> jono: yes but we agreed to send the results of the UDS session to the rest of the tbird community, it's one email, easy
<jono> sounds reasonable
<jono> thanks, pal
<jcastro> the overall spec is deferred though, which is why it's missing from my bookmarks
<jono> another simple one to tick off
<jono> np
<jono> jcastro, you caught up now?
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> I was going to get started on the tbird thing
<jono> cool
<jono> just before you do
<jono> I want to add something to your 11.04 plan as you have the most capacity in the team
<jono> I want to focus you back on the server community to help them build some growth there
<jono> I am going to gather some reqs and flesh out a plan
<jcastro> ok
<jono> it won't be a huge chunk of work, but your sysadmin experience and knowledge of the community will help
<jcastro> nod
<jono> cool
<jcastro> Joeb454: run it from the command line and see what happens next time it disappears
<Joeb454> jcastro: makes sense, will see how it goes :)
<jono> duanedesign, ping?
<jcastro> Joeb454: there's a bug day next friday, for your convenience. :)
<Joeb454> just for me? aww jcastro you shouldn't have :P
<jcastro> I make things happen
<jcastro> >_>
<jcastro> <_<
<Joeb454> lol
 * Joeb454 goes in search of food
 * Technoviking repeatly beats head againist wall.
<jono> hey Pendulum
<jono> sorry I missed you re. our next call
<jono> let me check my cal
<jono> Pendulum, how about Monday at 2pm Pacific?
<Pendulum> jono: sounds good to me
<jono> cool :-)
<Technoviking> jcastro: ping
 * popey pokes jcastro in the face with askubuntu.com
<popey> I'm becoming additicted you bugger!
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-11-20
<jcastro> don't look at me
<akgraner> jono, getting that email together for you now - just got back from dinner you should have it in about 10 mins or so
<Technoviking> akgraner: think he is out sing about war, the blood of the innocent, and pink ponies
<akgraner> Technoviking, thanks!
<jono> omthanks akgraner
<Technoviking> I love askubuntu answer that point to forums threads. Zing:)
 * nisshh drools all over gitorious's awesome website :)
<nisshh> i want to hug whoever designed the gitorious website :)
<nigelb> nisshh: hah, seen github yet?
<nisshh> nigelb, yeah
<nigelb> I like github a bit more than gitorious
<nisshh> yeah
<nigelb> There's like a whole community around it.
<nigelb> I wonder when we'd have lanchpad that snappy
<nisshh> hehe
<nigelb> But there is one thing.
<nigelb> The best overall would still be LP
<nigelb> A /really/ good bugtracker, bzr is pretty nice and bzr lp integration is very tight, and blueprints (though it sucks)
<nigelb> (and answers)
<nigelb> nisshh: If you want to see a really good bugtracker, look at lighthouseapp
<nisshh> nigelb, cool, the main reason i like the gitorious website is because its a nice compact design and everything you need is right there in front of you
<nisshh> but overall, LP is better
<duanedesign> 'lo all
<popey> morning
<czajkowski> ello
<duanedesign> hello popey czajkowski
<nigelb> Hola all.
<duanedesign> :)
<Joeb454> akgraner: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10139208#post10139208 - you may be able to give a better answer to that than I can :)
<Pendulum> hiya
<Joeb454> o/
<duanedesign> hello Pendulum
<Pendulum> how are y'all?
<duanedesign> i am good. Getting close to solving a bug in CLI Companion that I have been stuck on for a couple days
<duanedesign> i need to work on some recruitment for loco days
<duanedesign> how is Penelope today?
<Pendulum> I'm okay.
<czajkowski> who housemate cooked dinner
<Pendulum> czajkowski: something yummy?
<duanedesign> :( my housemates never cook anything good.
 * duanedesign glares at his cats
<nisshh> duanedesign, i just had a BBQ and a beer for dinner :)
<duanedesign> mmm. that sounds good
<nisshh> yeah, it was :)
<duanedesign> nisshh: i think i have just about gotten my bug in CLI Companion fixed \o/
<nisshh> duanedesign, excellent!
<nisshh> you have been working on that for ages :)
<duanedesign> nisshh: ugh, yes. since the other day when i asked for help in #ubuntu-app-devel
<nisshh> yeah
<duanedesign> nisshh: how is pytaskcoming along?
<nisshh> duanedesign, slowly but surely, i have one bug to fix, but its giving me lots of trouble, so didrocks is helping me in his free time :)
<nisshh> i was hoping to have it released by now
<nisshh> but that wont happen :(
<nisshh> looks like next weekend is the go :)
<duanedesign> nisshh: sounds like we are in a similar boat :)
<nisshh> duanedesign, hehe, yeah
<czajkowski> Pendulum: spag bol
<czajkowski> damn tasty
<Pendulum> :)
<Pendulum> czajkowski: so living with the boys is going well?
<czajkowski> and house mate has a sense of humour
<Pendulum> :)
<nisshh> czajkowski, arent you living with 3 other linux users or something?
<czajkowski> 1 other
<nisshh> ah ok
<nisshh> that is very cool
<czajkowski> yes
<czajkowski> :)
<nisshh> czajkowski, what does he use? debian?
<czajkowski> yes
<nisshh> cool
<nisshh> czajkowski, on a completely unrelated point, i would love to be married to a linux user, we could have romantic discussions about GCC and how best to do such and such in perl *sigh* that would be awesome :)
<nisshh> we would be like "dinners ready honey!"
<nisshh> "im coming! im just compiling the latest kernel!"
<czajkowski> each to their own I guess
<nisshh> hehe :)
<czajkowski> I like nerds too but even that is a bit too far
<czajkowski> though I did have a windows sys admin of an ex. we disagreed a lot
<nisshh> then i would be like "ok! dont forget to include the intel i915 drivers!"
<nisshh> czajkowski, hehe
<duanedesign> nisshh: :)
<nisshh> hehe
<duanedesign> nisshh: your honey do list would be: clean gutters, mow lawn, compile 2.6.38 kernel with scheduler patch.
<nisshh> duanedesign, lol, nah, more like: play minecraft, give wife a massage with linux powered massager, compile 2.6.38 kernel with scheduler patch, paint a giant linux penguin on the roof. :)
<duanedesign> :D
<duanedesign> nisshh: not sure why but that made me think of this artiicle I read this morning: http://www.focus.com/fyi/information-technology/50-places-linux-running-you-might-not-expect/
<nisshh> duanedesign, because i mentioned a linux powered massager i bet :)
<IdleOne> jcastro: you around?
<jcastro> yo
<jcastro> I have been spending 3 hours cleaning my basement
<jcastro> so please, ask me anything to get me away from that
<IdleOne> was it you who did the tutorial site thingy idea ?
<IdleOne> video*
<jcastro> tutorial site?
<IdleOne> yeah, there was a banshee tut uploaded to it
<jcastro> oh
<jcastro> the ubuntudeveloper site
<jcastro> yeah
<IdleOne> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-advertising new team
<IdleOne> jasono in #ubuntu-offtopic
<IdleOne> he seems to have the same idea as you
<IdleOne> thought I might let you know
<jcastro> well, the developerchannel is of interest to ubuntu developers
<jcastro> you want to link that guy up with the screencast team
<jcastro> which is more end user related
<IdleOne> link,channel?
<jcastro> duanedesign: ^
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreencastTeam
<IdleOne> thank you.
<duanedesign> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreencastTeam/
<duanedesign> oops you beat me to it :)
<IdleOne> I just sent him a msg with the link
<IdleOne> he seems enthusiastic, hopefully he can be of help :)
<duanedesign> trying to clear up my schedule so i can get started on the new screencast.ubuntu.com site
<duanedesign> going to move it to Drupal 6 and apply the new Ubuntu theme.
<IdleOne> side note: spending 3 hours cleaning means you spent to much time messing it up in the first place
<IdleOne> :-)
<IdleOne> I spend approx. 0 hours a week cleaning, I sit in one spot and never move.
<jcastro> well
<jcastro> it's an entire basement
<jcastro> and it's been my storage/dumping ground
<jcastro> so it involved throwing out large items, etc.
<jcastro> like this 2U server box that weighs 300 pounds that I kept around for 0 reason
<IdleOne> I spent last weekend helping my cousin move, I know all about stuff that has been kept for 30yrs for no reason
<duanedesign> i had a spare bedroom I used for such a thing. Storing and putting things that didnt really do elsewhere
<duanedesign> well dont know why i used 'had', I still have the bedroom :)
<IdleOne> hehe
<IdleOne> it's psychological, if you say had you can pretend you actually got rid of the stuff and forget about it for another few months
 * duanedesign is listening to old LugRadio episodes
<duanedesign> anyone have any recommendations for other Linux related podcasts (other then LugRadio,  Shot of Jaq and uk LoCo podcast)
<Pendulum> I know a lot of people who like Linux Outlaws (which is much more Lugradio-style than it is like UUPC)
<duanedesign> thanks Pendulum
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-11-21
<jcastro> popey: awake?
<akgraner> Joeb454 answering that now and I'll put out a detailed Blog post today - I've been trying to get that done since Friday  :-(  But I have blocked out time today to work on all this.
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-11-14
<dholbach> good morning
<alourie> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> http://techcrunch.com/2011/11/13/diaspora-co-founder-ilya-zhitomirskiy-passes-away-at-21/  tragic
<bkerensa> Wow
<bkerensa> so sad
<alourie> yea
<alourie> was he sick?
<duanedesign> morning all
<czajkowski> duanedesign: hi
<cjohnston> mornin duanedesign
<nigelb> Hey duanedesign
<duanedesign> 'lo all
<duanedesign> this video is too cool. http://vimeo.com/32001208
<nigelb> popey, AlanBell - http://img.ly/arwj
<nigelb> Daviey: ^^
<Daviey> nigelb: OLD.. saw that last night :)
<nigelb> Daviey: Drat. Last night is already old.
<Daviey> :)
<Daviey> nigelb: that is like 10 years in real life.
<nigelb> lol
<scott-work> good morning channel :)
<cjohnston> o/
<scott-work> cjohnston: i'm still lacking on irc parlance.  what does 'o/' mean?
<cjohnston> wave
<AlanBell> \o/ but with only one arm
<cjohnston> or raising your hand
<popey>  \o/
<popey>  ( )
<popey>  | |
<head_victim> \m/
<scott-work> ah, i got ya :)
<scott-work> i knew \m/
<doctormo-other> scott-work: What is \m/
<doctormo-other> \⚉/
<scott-work> doctormo-other: it's basically the devil horns, or can mean 'rock on'
<doctormo-other> scott-work: you mean 😈 ?
<scott-work> doctormo-other: i can't see that image, it just appears as a rectangle with small OIF and 608 in it on two lines
<doctormo-other> scott-work: Look at it with Ubuntu font
<scott-work> ah, i can do that tonight when i get home
<doctormo-other> Ubuntu-font: for special occasions!
<cjohnston> dholbach: I am told these are the relevant differences between harvest summit and ltp: http://paste.ubuntu.com/738251/
<dholbach> cjohnston, wow - thanks
<dholbach> I'll file a ticket and see what they can do about it
<cjohnston> there was also an issue with a spider geting into harvest which was part of what was killing it, i have been told
<dholbach> ah yes, I think that's fixed now
<czajkowski> http://www.h-online.com/open/features/HealthCheck-Ubuntu-The-search-for-unity-1377292.html  <---- not my writing but written by co worker
<alourie> hello
<alourie> how's everyone today?
<doctormo-other> fun fun, I attended a work shop at MIT for managing time and procrastination.
<alourie> oh nice
<alourie> and our son just got into a fashion catalogue :-)
<doctormo-other> pics?
<alourie> (his photo that is)
<alourie> just one really (and from the back)
<cprofitt> good read czajkowski
<alourie> http://www.castromagazine.co.il/students/
<alourie> it's in Hebrew, but nevertheless
<alourie> go down to the bottom
<alourie> there's a guy holding a baby
 * alourie is pondering whether jcastro has anything to do with this small fashion outlet
<alourie> :-)
<popey> O_O
<popey> Is this fashion from the past?
<doctormo-other> alourie: I wanted to take that baby off him!
<doctormo-other> popey: They're all sad because of the War.
<alourie> ha!
<alourie> popey: no, it's quite current
<popey> golly.
<alourie> doctormo-other: sad?
<doctormo-other> alourie: OK maybe I meant stern.
<alourie> doctormo-other: oh, the model there. Yea
<alourie> he's roboty-like that in a real life as well
<alourie> (according to my wife :-) )
<doctormo-other> "<<would you like a cup of tea>> <<beep>>"
<jcastro> akgraner: pleia2: Mark confirmed for next week, see email/trello
<pleia2> \o/
<akgraner> yep saw it
<jcastro> akgraner: I learned today you can do @name on a comment and it will send the person a notification
<jcastro> so like "@jorge Any update on this card?" etc.
<akgraner> jcastro, also thanks for the transparency post! I can't tell you how hard it was for me personally to understand that part of this whole process..
<akgraner> oh sweet
<akgraner> I need to update trello for my stuff as well and get a handle on all my action items etc
<jcastro> oh also
<jcastro> you can hit Q and it will cycle views in the board
<jcastro> so like, it will only show you your items
<jcastro> that way I can check the entire board in the morning
<jcastro> and then just have it show my tasks to me
<akgraner> oh nice
<jcastro> without cluttering the UI with your tasks, etc.
<nigelb> jcastro: TRAITOR
<nigelb> jcastro: You cancled our training session :P
<nigelb> (j/k)
<jcastro> I can do it today if you want
<akgraner> I don't know who has more enthusiasm you or Marco - both of you make me look like I am running on dead batteries...
<nigelb> jcastro: I'm off to bed. I need to step out of the house early in the mornin.
<jcastro> :)
<jcastro> nigelb: ok just grab me this week
<jcastro> no crazy travelling, etc.
<jcastro> so I am back to normal
<nigelb> jcastro: I have crazy traveling :)
<nigelb> KL this weekend.
<akgraner> jcastro, "normal" seriously there is nothing normal about you dude! :-P
<jcastro> \o/
<nigelb>  /query akgraner
<nigelb> gah
<dholbach> I call it a day
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow!
 * dholbach hugs you all
<Daviey> dholbach: o/
<dholbach> bye :)
<czajkowski> peeka boo
<jcastro> only 4 work items from the roundtables? that can't be right
<jcastro> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-p/meeting/19590/community-roundtable-friday/
<czajkowski> there was a lot of talking
<jcastro> ah
<jcastro> a bunch in the leadership summit
<cprofitt> yeah -- quite a few community blueprints this year
<cprofitt> czajkowski: not sure if you saw the comment -- but that was an interested read you linked to earlier today
<cprofitt> thanks
<czajkowski> cprofitt: ah no worries. thought folks might find it interesting to read
<technoviking> ha, iTunes Match chokes when try to upload Severed Fifth:)
<cprofitt> technoviking: lol
<czajkowski> I go tto review http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Tomahawk-media-player-version-0-3-released-1378695.html  today
<czajkowski> now installing
<jcastro> czajkowski: I tried it yesterday
<popey> Evening all!
 * popey tickles jcastro 
 * jcastro ninjas out of the way
<doctormo-other> jcastro: Wife caught you rocking out at UDS, said you were the wildest base player evar.
<jcastro> hah
<czajkowski> jcastro: what did you think of it
<jcastro> I never got it to play my local music
<jcastro> it kept playing stuff from youtube
<czajkowski> ugh
<czajkowski> I'd miss U1 music intergration
<popey> jcastro: what was the name of the song that akgraner's daughter sung at the party?
<jcastro> the one with the swearing?
<popey> i dont think so
 * popey uploads to yootoob
<popey> 1.1GB later...
<akgraner> popey - Can't You See
<jcastro> it all makes perfect sense
<jcastro> expressed in dollars and cents
<jcastro> pounds, shillings, and pence!
<popey> thats the one
<technoviking> woots, registered for Scale 10x
<akgraner> technoviking, yay!
<mhall119> technoviking: nice
<mhall119> wish I could go again
<mhall119> that's an awesome conference
<bkerensa> :D
<technoviking> akgraner: let me know how I can help out at Ubucon, if you are working on that
<akgraner> technoviking, actually I passed that off to the CA LoCo team - contact nhaines I am sure he'll find something for you to do :-)
<pleia2> technoviking: this is a good place to start http://nhaines.livejournal.com/63667.html
<pleia2> I'm sure he'd be happy to have volunteers for other logistical parts of Ubucon too, and we always need volunteers for the Ubuntu booth on the SCaLE floor on sat-sun ;)
<technoviking> pleia2: thanks
 * pleia2 should make the scale wiki page soon
<mhall119> akgraner: ping
<akgraner> mhall119, pong
<mhall119> akgraner: can I get 5 minutes of your time to talk about burnout?
<akgraner> sure
<akgraner> phone, skype IRC
<akgraner> mhall119, but you know I can talk for more than 5 mins on this right?  just warning you...:-)
<bkerensa> hmm gstreamer phonon backend is broken =o
 * bkerensa mills around finding someone to patch
 * popey tickles akgraner with http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ze2d8HGDmPI&hd=1
<akgraner> do I want to see this?
<akgraner> popey, dang all 6 minutes wow
<popey> :D
<popey> its done on my phone so not great quality
<popey> just thought I'd put it up
<akgraner> thanks!
<akgraner> you know that was the first time Pete, Becca and I had ever performed together
<popey> awww
<akgraner> so thank you for capturing that for us
<popey> I'm sure the novacut guys will do a better version, but I'll put the raw video up somewhere so you can get it
<akgraner> thanks!
<alourie> wow, that's great
<akgraner> We're proud of her that's for sure...
<akgraner> after attending UDS - she said she wants to pursue a career in marketing.. I am not sure how she arrived there from UDS but ok we'll go with it
<mhall119> akgraner: lots of marketing going on at UDS, even if it's not so explicit
<mhall119> maybe she could talk to someone in the marketing team next time
<akgraner> mhall119  :-) maybe
<akgraner> If she gets to attend another one
<mhall119> maybe the'll do in in NC
<mhall119> do one
<mhall119> akgraner: how far are you guys from Bryson City?
<akgraner> about 2 hours give or take 10 minutes and leaf watchers
<bkerensa> I hear that there is a good chance the next UDS will be West Coast U.S.
<mhall119> took me a minute to parse "leaf watchers"
<mhall119> sometimes being a Floridian means you forget about seasons
<alourie> leaf watchers?
 * alourie is not from around, sorry
<mhall119> people looking at the changing colors of the leaves (I assume)
<AlanBell> people drive about looking at autumn leaves falling
<AlanBell> or fall leaves autumning I suppose
<mhall119> 'round here we have green (on the trees) and dead (everywhere else)
<alourie> aha
<alourie> ok
 * alourie didn't see a real autumn for ages
<akgraner> I'm sorry - I should have explained - people here drive 20 miles per hour looking at the leaves and bring traffic to a standstill at times - while the leaves are beautiful I would prefer people pull over and look at them..:-)
<alourie> :-)
<doctormo-other> Is jono off work today?
<doctormo-other> Or in the uk?
<cjohnston> he took today and tomorrow off
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-11-15
<czajkowski> Aloha
<duanedesign> o
<duanedesign> o
<duanedesign> ugh
<duanedesign> o/
<duanedesign> yaa
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> good morning all
<nigelb> ahoy dpm
<dpm> hey nigelb, how's it going?
<nigelb> Pretty good/1
<nigelb> err s/\1/!/g
<popey> Morning
<nigelb> I just got my passport back with visa for this weekend's trip.
<dpm> hey popey
<nigelb> Also got back from printing a bunch of stickers! http://i.imgur.com/Kpja0.jpg
<nigelb> hey popey! How's the new job? :)
<dholbach> nigelb, popey's doing great - he closed two internal mailing lists already
<nigelb> dholbach: hahahaha. Very efficient.
<dholbach> huats, salut mon ami - ça va?
<dholbach> cjohnston, so I mailed IS and they said the change of threads/etc in wsgi had been done to deal with a specific problem - I guess I will need more data to improve the situation for harvest
<czajkowski> http://thenextweb.com/shareables/2011/11/09/absolutely-amazing-6th-grade-iphone-app-developer-speaks-at-tedx/
<czajkowski> wow amazing kid
<alourie> czajkowski: incredible
<czajkowski> alourie: this makes me happy http://ostatic.com/blog/the-automotive-linux-summit-marks-linuxs-bright-future-in-vehicles
<alourie> oh yea
<duanedesign> morning all
<czajkowski> duanedesign: howyd
<duanedesign> hello ello
<cjohnston> dholbach: I don't know.. I'm not sure why harvest has such a hard time
<AlanBell> should harvest have an a11y option?
<AlanBell> as in limit to bugs tagged a11y
<dholbach> AlanBell, bdmurray could help make that happen
<dholbach> and/or a bug on lp:harvest-data
<dholbach> generally I think it's great to make more use of the tags that we already have in LP
<dholbach> although at some stage we'll need another layer of categorisation in data sources so it's easier to spot what you're looking for
<AlanBell> bug 890665
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 890665 in harvest-data "please add a11y tag to harvest" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/890665
<AlanBell> Pendulum: ^^
<dholbach> thanks
<dholbach> lunch time!
<Daviey> greg-g: The offlineimap bug you reported, did you notice it only happend when you were on a crappy net connection?
<popey> Daviey: which bug is that?
<Daviey> popey: bug 883993
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 883993 in offlineimap "offlineimap 6.3.3 deleting messages erroneously" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/883993
<popey> erk
<Daviey> I've noticed mail gets rm'd locally, if i am on a crap (such as 3g), or restrictive network
<Daviey> I hadn't lost mail, just a chore to resync.
<alourie> hello
<alourie> I was just playing with an idea for unity
<czajkowski> my news feed has some interesting stuff today. http://za.movember.com/mospace/2603200/
<popey> haha
<czajkowski> popey: aye I did smile, but fair fecks to him
<nigelb> jcastro: ping
<jcastro> p o n g
<nigelb> jcastro: Do you think its safe to let open the etherpad gates now?
<dholbach> dpm, jcastro: so I guess that's no team meeting today
<jcastro> sure
<cjohnston> he is off today dholbach
<nigelb> cool, I'll get it done.
<popey> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-z7l_GLUlslY/TrTy8c13UiI/AAAAAAAAE-0/wSPvW-JiOhE/s512/jonobacon4.jpg
<dpm> dholbach, yes, I thought there wouldn't be one with jono away
<popey> busy growing his tash
 * dholbach nods
<jcastro> hahahaha
<jcastro> that is awesome
<nigelb> hahhaa
<dholbach> oh my god
<jcastro> dholbach: all I really need is my dumb BPs approved so I can have my chart.
<cjohnston> poor jcastro
<dholbach> I thought 1-on-1 video call with Jono in bath robe was bad - that pic is worse
<nigelb> wait a minute.. what?
<nigelb> 1-on-1 call with Jono in bath robe...
<jcastro> tmi
<popey> +1
<dholbach> last Friday
<nigelb> jcastro: +1
<dholbach> <jono> dholbach, lets do G+
<dholbach> <dholbach> ok
<dholbach> <jono> although you get to see me in a robe
<dholbach>  or what I prefer to refer to as a smoking jacket
<dholbach> nigelb, you commented on that :)
<nigelb> I did?
<mhall119> it was a different nigelb, there's at least 3 of them
<mhall119> how did you think he managed to be involved in so many things?
<nigelb> lol.
<dholbach> yeah, good point
<nigelb> Reminds me I need to write my talk for Saturday.
<nigelb> Zomg, talking in front of a completly new audience is going to be hard.
<scott-work> good morning
<cjohnston> hey scott-work
<scott-work> hi cjohnston :)
<nigelb> dholbach: Ah right. Now I remember :)
<nigelb> I was fairly zombied last friday :D
 * dpm goes for a break
<akgraner> Is there some commandline magic to convert a pdf to an odt or doc file
<akgraner> cutting and pasting kinda stinks...
<mhall119> akgraner: poppler-utils package has a pdftotext program
<akgraner> mhall119, thanks!
<mhall119> np
<akgraner> dropping it into googledocs and one cut and paste I found out works too :-) but I'd rather not do that with everything...:-/
<mhall119> I don't know of one that'll convert txt to odt, but you can just open the txt in LibreOffice I think
<jcastro> daker_: do you happen to know how/why there is no link to older articles at the bottom of cloud.ubuntu.com?
<jcastro> daker: do you happen to know how/why there is no link to older articles at the bottom of cloud.ubuntu.com?
<technoviking> hmmm.. should I use the Etherpad ppa or the repo from Etherpad?
<jcastro> etherpad-lite charm!
<jcastro> old etherpad = boo
<technoviking> there packages for etherpad lite?
<jcastro> no, it's just node.js stuff
<jcastro> I think there might be for 11.10
<daker> jcastro, that's what kim0/jono wanted
<daker> older posts are in /planet
<jcastro> ah
<daker> jcastro, http://94.23.51.119:8000/
<jcastro> is that an older one?
<daker> no a new one
<jcastro> hmm, how does this relate to the web team's plan to redesign it?
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow
<dpm> see you dholbach, about to call it a day here too!
<daker> it's my own work, the mockups are made by Mat Tomaszewski from canonical
<jcastro> ah ok
<jcastro> They want to redo them
<jcastro> want me to bring you into the plan, etc.?
<jcastro> there's like new people on the web team and I don't think they know who you are
<jcastro> daker: also, how can I modify the theme? We'd like to just make anything tagged "cloud" be featured.
<jcastro> I see the page and theme file in wordpress, but it says I need to make the file writeable
<daker> jcastro, ok
<jcastro> because the people being syndicated always forget to tag it "featured"
<jcastro> so we thought just making the whole thing "cloud" will get them on the planet and the front page at the same time
<daker> jcastro, the IS won't give you write access to the files
<jcastro> ok, so if I need to make a change I need to file a ticket?
<daker> so i need to make the changes on my branch
<jcastro> oh ok
<jcastro> so basically on this page: Ubuntu Cloud/uecv2: page-home.php
<jcastro>                 <?php query_posts('tag=featured&showposts=5&orderby=ASC'); ?>
<jcastro> sub featured for "cloud" should do it right?
<jcastro> hey so should I just file bugs on this?
<daker> jcastro, wait, so i'ill be like this :
<daker> <?php query_posts('tag=cloud&showposts=5&orderby=ASC'); ?>
<daker> ?
<daker> s/i/it
<jcastro> right
<jcastro> that would automagically put any post tagged "cloud" on the front page right?
<daker> yep
<daker> only 5 posts
<jcastro> perfect
<jcastro> Should I file bugs for the rest of the feedback we got during UDS?
<daker> jcastro, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-cloud-portal
<jcastro> <3 thanks
<jcastro> off to the store for a minute, bbi 15
<greg-g> Daviey: no, I don't think so. Unless you count K9 Mail on my phone /me shrugs
<AlanBell> doctormo-other: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-uk/1409/detail/ confirmed for the 9th December, not sure if you are going to be over early enough for that
<daker> jcastro, just tell IS to go to <cloud_portal_path>/wp-content/themes/uecv2
<daker> and do a bzr pull
<pleia2> jcastro: we have an Ubuntu Classroom Q&A session with Amanda Brock on the calendar for friday, do you know if that's still happening?
<jcastro> pleia2: no clue, you might want to mail her
<jcastro> pleia2: also, do I go ahead and update the classroom wiki page with Mark's info?
<jcastro> I can probably announce all this stuff today
<pleia2> jcastro: we just have the calendar and classroom blog for upcoming info, if you post the text somewhere I can cross-post the announcement to the classroom blog
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> Working the blog post now
<jcastro> can I consider the "room" reserved?
<pleia2> jcastro: do you have amanda's contact info? she doesn't provide an email address on lanchpad
<pleia2> yes, akgraner has added it to the classroom calendar
<maco> pleia2: first.last@canonical?
<pleia2> maco: got it, thanks
<jcastro> akgraner: get your syndication button ready
<akgraner> jcastro alrighty :-)
<jcastro> http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/12842730458/ask-mark-wednesday-23-november-1500utc
<akgraner> pleia2, adding jcastro 's post to the fridge now
<doctormo-other> pleia2, cjohnston: I'm building an alpha of groundcontrol2 in my ppa, would you guys be up for testing it?
<akgraner> jcastro - ok I've dented tweeted fb'd and Fridge'd your post...
<jcastro> \o/
<mhall119> aw, I'll be on vacation
<jcastro> technoviking: hey
<jcastro> does new VB have support for Markdown?
<technoviking> there are some plugins
<jcastro> because really, bbcode
<jcastro> is rocking like it's 1994
<pleia2> lol
<pleia2> nhandler has a script that converts wiki syntax to wiki for UWN
<pleia2> err, to forum
<jcastro> moin syntax, there's another one that needs to DIE.
<technoviking> jcastro: http://www.vbulletin.org/forum/showthread.php?t=265417
<pleia2> actually, not nhandler, but it exists anyway
<jcastro> "Please note: In a Markdown Enabled forum BB Code will not work so don't turn a forum with existing posts into a Markdown forum- you'd be best off making a new forum for this mod."
<jcastro> ouch
<technoviking> i say burn the forums with fire , I can say that now :)
<technoviking> JK
<technoviking> etherpad-lite does rock
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> no need for old etherpad any more
<czajkowski> at times like this I really want to be able to go to a firing range. I'm sure it would be very useful
<pleia2> it is, but I've found the going to the gym to be similarly useful (and cheaper! and is good for my health!)
<snap-l> jcastro: If I never have to type in BBCode ever again, it'll be too soon.
<AlanBell> technoviking: have you been playing with etherpad-lite?
<technoviking> AlanBell: works great
<AlanBell> what are you using it for?
<technoviking> pleia2: agree, I do 30-45 minute on the elliptical at night, down 40 pounds since UDS-O
<czajkowski> technoviking: wow well done
<technoviking> AlanBell: note taking during group meetings
<doctormo-other> That's a good reduction
<technoviking> hoping to be down to 220 Lb (60 pound off) by Scale 10x
<technoviking> if the holidays don't kill the diet
<technoviking> AlanBell: wordle export does not work for me, miss .doc and .pdf export also
<AlanBell> you probably need to tell it where libreoffice is for the doc and pdf
<AlanBell> I have not got it installed yet, we are going to hack in some ubuntu single sign on stuff and integrate it with summit
<technoviking> AlanBell: uses abiword now instead of libreoffice
<duanedesign> doctormo-other: aweswome, a new hroundcontrol to test?
<doctormo-other> duanedesign: Yep, or at least, when it's finally built in it's ppa
 * popey tickles doctormo-other 
<doctormo-other> Heya popey, how goes the super secrete techno thingy?
<AlanBell> pleia2: think I am seeing Amanda tomorrow, I will mention it
<popey> haha
<popey> doctormo-other: I wish I knew!
<bkerensa> jcastro: Chucktallica
<bkerensa> :P
<alourie> doctormo-other: I'd be happy to test new groundcontrol too :-)
<cjohnston> pleia2: ping
<doctormo-other> alourie: Great!
<doctormo-other> alourie and duanedesign: please test from here: https://launchpad.net/~doctormo/+archive/groundcontrol
<doctormo-other> It's an alpha, only available to oneiric
<doctormo-other> I'm certain it should run, but packaging and deps have changed so part of the testing will be making sure it installs everything required.
<duanedesign> awesome, thanks doctormo-other
<czajkowski> *yawns*
<pleia2> doctormo-other: sad to admit it, but I haven't upgraded to oneiric yet (too much traveling in october!), I'll test when I finally get there
<pleia2> AlanBell: thanks, I don't really expect her to come in while on vacation so I'll see what jono says tomorrow too
<pleia2> cjohnston: pong (busy day at work today!)
<doctormo-other> pleia2: No problem :-) thanks for the positive thoughts.
<AlanBell> pleia2: oh, guess I won't be seeing her tomorrow then :(
<pleia2> AlanBell: ah, yeah, I got an out of office reply when I emailed
<pleia2> cjohnston: thanks for looking at loco dir...team portal for me, hopefully he just logged in too quickly after readding himself to the team and it'll work now (now I just need to track him down :))
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-11-16
<czajkowski> nn folks
<cjohnston> pleia2: he should have to login, then when the sript next runs it would be updated, and then login again
<pleia2> cjohnston: ok, thanks :)
<nigelb> pleia2: If it helps, I've asked IS to turn off openid auth on etherpad server.
<pleia2> nigelb: in a perfect world (maybe next UDS?) we'd have a readonly version, only log in to edit
<nigelb> Yeah, depends on how much time AlanBell and I have to hack :)
<doctormo-other> pleia2: In a perfect world we'd each be able to beam knowledge into each other's heads and remember everything that ever was.
<mhall119> or we just wouldn't have trolls messing up other people's work
<doctormo-other> mhall119: Troll hunting is a fun game, I wish the CoC allowed it.
<doctormo-other> mhall119: Looking at the deps for groundcontrol, I'm truly impressed by it's grandeur. Should I be so proud of my own work?
<doctormo-other> pushed alpha2
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> good morning all
<dholbach> hey dpm
<ejat> morning
<cjohnston> dpm: ping
<duanedesign> 'lo cjohnston
<cjohnston> hey duanedesign
<scott-work> good morning
<cjohnston> hey scott-work
<scott-work> hi cjohnston
<scott-work> anything good happening today?
<nigelb> oh, cjohnston is awake :P
<cjohnston> car shopping ;-/
<cjohnston> nigelb: am not
<cjohnston> duanedesign: when running the script that determines if all the files match.. What does: E: /home/chris/Ubuntu One/.....     mean.. Specifically the "E:" part
<popey> Error
<popey> was opposed to W: for Warning
<mhall119> doctormo-other: you should always be proud of your work
<cjohnston> when what are the ones that dont have an E or a W
<popey> informational usually
<popey> ( I don't know what script you're talking about, I'm just talking in general )
<cjohnston> that doesnt make sense.. its checking to see if all the local files are in the cloud
<mhall119> cjohnston: what script?
<cjohnston> an ubuntu one script
<cjohnston> to determine if all the files locally are on the cloud
<dpm> hi cjohnston
<cjohnston> dpm: could you take a look into https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-p-app-developer-tutorial-growth [WARNING] assignee "elvai" is not a valid Launchpad account
<cjohnston> please
<dpm> cjohnston, ok, looking now...
<cjohnston> ty
<doctormo-other> cjohnston: It might be E:English and W:Welsh. Everything else is american?
<cjohnston> they are all python files
<jcastro> daker_: IS wants to know what <cloud_portal_path> is supposed to be
<jcastro> I think they just want to know the full path
<dholbach> huats, comment ça va? tu as quelque minutes?
<huats> dholbach: très bien ! et oui oui j'ai le temps prévu !
<dholbach> excellente
<dholbach> huats, g+ - ça va pour toi?
<dholbach> huats, ou skype?
<huats> dholbach: les deux me vont
<huats> I et you choose :)
<dholbach> huats, je t'ai invité
<jcastro> buenas mornings!
 * jussi waves to the channel
<czajkowski> jussi: aloha
<jussi> heya czajkowski
<czajkowski> http://www.googlestore.com/Fun/Go+Gopher+Figurine.axd ok how cute is that
<jussi> czajkowski: it makes me think of minions...
<jussi> but yes, cute :D
<jussi> czajkowski: for reference: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=od5NbuPUgGk&feature=related
<doctormo-other> cjohnston: You're still interested in the ubuntu design team right? Should we consider a leadership structure at all?
<cjohnston> doctormo-other:  I'm not so much interested in being on a design team per se.. my goal was to get the canonical design team in a more public place
<czajkowski> surely canonical deisgn team is the same as the ubuntu design team we dont differenciate with desktop or server or other groups?
<mhall119> czajkowski: in theory
<mhall119> in practice so far, the canonical design team has been isolated from the community
<mhall119> and the community, while it had designers, didn't have a specific design tema
<popey> +1
<czajkowski> http://fosdem.org/2012/  79 days to FOSDEM
<czajkowski> mhall119: true
<doctormo-other> czajkowski: The job now is to get the Ubuntu community design team off the ground.
<czajkowski> mhall119: but they are really making an effort to change
<mhall119> czajkowski: yup, we're working on what came out of the UDS session
<mhall119> which is why we have #ubuntu-design now
<jcastro> dholbach: help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1873424
<dholbach> jcastro, how can I help?
<jcastro> dunno, looks like he has some ideas for patch review
<jcastro> so basically, it took like 605 days to fix his bug or something
<jcastro> and when I saw his question I just poked cjwatson to look at it
<jcastro> and he fixed it
<jcastro> so the guy is like "patch submission in ubuntu is totally broken."
<czajkowski> yes cause he is cjwatson and has that ability to do stuff like that
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> swifty
<jcastro> and I was like "well, dude, ask somebody."
<dholbach> the problem in this case seems to have been that nobody requested the bug to be fixed in an old release?
<dholbach> currently merge proposals automatically get into the review queue
<dholbach> also does bdmurray's script automatically check if attached patches contain a changelog entry, if they do, they're assumed to be uploadable, so get in the queue as well
<dholbach> we still have a backlog of old and broken patches and I agree that it's a problem
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> so basically those 4 things you just said, post that. :)
<jcastro> and then point him to the review team
<jcastro> and ask him to help. :)
<dholbach> April 4, 2010 bdmurray's script was not in place yet
<jcastro> also, do we have a meeting today?
<dholbach> jcastro, we moved our meetings to Tuesday
<dholbach> Tuesdays
<jcastro> oh
<jcastro> but bacon was missing
<dholbach> before UDS already :)
<dholbach> yes
<jcastro> do we not have a meeting this week then?
<dholbach> I guess not
<jcastro> man, snap out of it castro, why am I complaining about less meetings
<jcastro> hi daker_
<Pendulum> jcastro: you've been brainwashed
<jcastro> do you know the absolute path of the location of the wordpress installation? IS wants to make sure it's the right branch they're pulling from
<jcastro> er, I mean wants to make sure they're pulling into the right directory rather
<dholbach> jcastro, done
<jcastro> <3
<technoviking> Dear Canonical, please hire me my mellow is forever harshed
<popey> awww
<cprofitt> technoviking: I know how you feel bra
<technoviking> cprofitt: wink wink, say no more :)
<jono> hey akk
<jono> all
<cprofitt> that is why I drink Dr Pepper now.
<cprofitt> :-)
<cprofitt> hey jono
<jono> hey cprofitt
<technoviking> hey jono
<jono> howdy technoviking
<technoviking> later, off to meeting
<cprofitt> ciao technoviking
<alourie> hey jono, all
<jono> howdy alourie
<jono> hows things in here today?
<jono> anything exciting going on>?
<jono> anyone updated to Precise yet?
<dholbach> no, just a server vm to test builds on
<cprofitt> jono: I have not, but I may take my testing server to it this weekend
<dholbach> hey jono - how are you doing?
<jono> hey dholbach
<jono> all good thanks :-)
<jono> two hectic days of book writing
<jono> now back to work
<cprofitt> jono: is there a specific thing you are looking at with precise or just a general question?
<dholbach> dpm, have a great time off
<dpm> dholbach, thanks :)
<dpm> welcome back jono
<jono> cprofitt, just want to see how broken it is and whether it makes sense to upgrade
<jono> hey dpm
 * cprofitt nods
<jono> have a nice few days off :-)
<dpm> :-)
<nigelb> Yeah, before jono comes with the whip :P
<cprofitt> I if give it a show this weekend I will let you know
<jono> :-)
<jono> thanks cprofitt
 * nigelb hugs jono :)
<mhall119> jono: is there an epub of Art of Community?
<mhall119> I can't hilight text on my nook using the PDF
<jcastro> jono: we need a call today pls, I need to get my BPs reviewed and under my belt
 * jono hugs nigelb
<nigelb> :)
<nigelb> dpm: Where are you headed to?
<jono> mhall119, there is if you buy it from O'Reilly - let me see if I can get one and hook a brother up :-)
<jono> jcastro, sure, no worries, let me check my schedule
<mhall119> jono: thanks
<jono> jcastro, lets do it this afternoon
<jono> jcastro, yah I have approved the other guys' BPs
<jcastro> rock
<jcastro> I am available whenever
<dpm> nigelb, I'm headed to the Republic of Home
<nigelb> jcastro: Are you on TripIt Pro?
<jono> jcastro, will do it after lunch
<dpm> (staying in Valencia and chilling out, as my girlfriend will be working)
<nigelb> dpm: Still fun! :)
<jcastro> nigelb: yeah
<nigelb> jcastro: Worth it?
<nigelb> I've been tempted for a while :)
<jcastro> easily pays for itself
<jcastro> the texts and stuff from it when to check in, etc.
<nigelb> oooh.
<jcastro> I almost always can get an exit row
<nigelb> Nice.
<nigelb> Should totally buy then.
<jcastro> like, right on time, buzzzzz, check in, claim my seat, done.
 * jcastro does
 * popey hugs james_w 
<alourie> I've updated vm to Precise
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow
<dholbach> HUGS
<james_w> hola
 * popey hugs dholbach 
<alourie> bye dholbach
<alourie> it seems that almost any idea I have about improving Ubuntu has been already suggested or implemented...
 * alourie is happy that this doesn't include drag and drop to bookmarks in Nautilus though
<popey> wow pleia2 you're fast!
<pleia2> popey: haha, happened to be checking the planet for something a moment ago and saw it
<jono> http://www.jonobacon.org/2011/11/16/wheres-chuck/
<jono> just sayin' ;-)
<jcastro> jono: I can't figure out the maiden one
<jcastro> we need a gimp hero
<jono> jcastro, popey is a gimp hero
<jono> j/k
 * jono hugs popey
<cprofitt> I may have to give a chuck here
<jono> cprofitt, do it!
<Daviey> Chuckout lol.
<cprofitt> wondering if I should make it a Chulmer
<Daviey> I did read it as a chunkout.
<jcastro> someone add him to the SOPA hearings on CPAN
<jcastro> that would be awesome, because he's Canadian
<popey> haha
<cprofitt> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewYorkTeam?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=Chuck-in-parliament.jpg
<jcastro> hah
<jono> cprofitt, lol
<jono> be sure to blog it
<cprofitt> I will.
<cprofitt> blogged
<cprofitt> did another...
<cprofitt> nervous energy about my exploded vcenter server...
 * jussi takes jono out of context for the fun of it... [20:01:13] <jono> jcastro, popey is a gimp 
<jcastro> that doesn't seem out of context to me at all!
<doctormo-other> jcastro: I just arrived and everything you said was out of context!
<jussi> doctormo-other:
 * jussi takes jono out of context for the fun of it... [20:01:13] <jono> jcastro, popey is a gimp 
<jussi> and Im so sorry to all those people I just pinged.... for a second time
<doctormo-other> "jussi takes jono" eh
<jussi> doctormo-other: hehe
<jcastro> jono: you lunching soon?
<cprofitt> I think the flash mob chuck dance 'fits' the image the best
<cprofitt> jcastro: which do you like best?
<jcastro> chucktallica of course
<jcastro> the U2 one is clever though
<cprofitt> did you see the ones I posted today?
<cjohnston> jono: any chance you have a few?
<jcastro> http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/12842730458/ask-mark-wednesday-23-november-1500utc
<jcastro> hah
<jcastro> I think I've been trolled by sabdfl
<cprofitt> he has that cool stache rocking now... so maybe
<doctormo-other> cprofitt: Pictures or it didn't happen.
<cprofitt> check plaent
<akgraner> jcastro, that's awesome!
<cprofitt> he posted it right there
<pleia2> jcastro: hahah
<cprofitt> doctormo-other: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/tache2011-646x1024.jpg
<czajkowski> heheh
<cprofitt> doctormo-other: really better to read the post though...
<doctormo-other> Has he been watching Ashes to Ashes, lol
<cprofitt> so my vcenter installation at worked is borked...
<cprofitt> not response yet from their support...
<cprofitt> is it time to hit the 'panic' button?
<doctormo-other> brilliant post
<doctormo-other> cprofitt: Do you have a panic button?
 * cprofitt looks
<cprofitt> I do, but it is labeled 'family emergencies only'
<doctormo-other> If you want we can design a panic button for you, put it on the desktop if you've got Ubuntu on your desktop.
<cprofitt> I am a black sheep and run Ubuntu at work...
<nigelb> So, Canonical hires popey and he opens 3 *new* lists? Wow.
<nigelb> (j/k) :P
<cjohnston> i thought he closed two
<jono> hey cjohnston
<cjohnston> o/
<jono> can I put something in the calendar for tomorrow?
<cjohnston> I'm at work tomorrow..
<jono> we need more chuck photos
<czajkowski> poor chuck
<czajkowski> :)
<jono> cjohnston, ok, maybe in a few hours?
<cjohnston> ping me when you have time sound good?
<jono> cjohnston, will do
<cjohnston> :-)
<nigelb> jcastro: hi, can we make the etherpad users team an open team?
<jcastro> IS doesn't want to do that
<nigelb> IS wants to continue to have openid auth
<jcastro> oh?
<jcastro> I know that
<nigelb> Yeah, on the RT I opened.
<jcastro> but at UDS they wanted to make the team not be open
<nigelb> Want me to link you to it?
<jcastro> I have it handy
<nigelb> jcastro: No no. I'm suggesting that as an alternative.
<nigelb> They want to continue to have openid auth.
<jcastro> ah ok
<jcastro> well, I am for whaatever makes them happy
<czajkowski> I need to log RTs to follow up on stuff
<czajkowski> only way I can then PROD/POKE/BRIBE to get them closed
<jcastro> nigelb: teams we care about are already in the group
<nigelb> I know.
<jcastro> locos, members, etc.
<doctormo-other> Hmm, Ubuntu has made me so impatiant, trying to use a windows 7 machine to convert an InDesign file is like going back in time waiting 10 mins for the program to load, 10 mins for the disk to be mounted...
<jcastro> jono: about yet?
<jono> jcastro, yep, give me two ticks
<jono> http://www.jonobacon.org/2011/11/16/wheres-chuck-2/
<jcastro> jono: I've started the hangout, just snag me whenevs
<jono> jcastro, will be two secs, quick bio break
<jono> and then lets bang through the BPs
<jcastro> no worries
<duanedesign> good afternoon jono
<duanedesign> i have never heard the expression 'give me two ticks' and today i have heard(read) it twice
<jono> hey duanedesign
<duanedesign> hey jono you got a quick minute?
<jono> duanedesign, sure
<technoviking> have a good night all
<czajkowski> technoviking: nn
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-11-17
<jono> akgraner, around?
<akgraner> yep
<akgraner> jono^^
<jono> akgraner, hey, can you post something on the Fridge for me?
<jono> it is a summary of UDS sessions
<akgraner> sure
<akgraner> is it on your blog?
<cprofitt> hey jono - were the 'chucks' good?
<jono> nope
<jono> I will mail it to you now
<akgraner> k
<cprofitt> hey akgraner
<akgraner> cprofitt, hey!
<cprofitt> things going well?
<jono> akgraner, sent
<jono> cprofitt, love it!
<cprofitt> I survived my VMWare scare... got it all sorted
<akgraner> jono thanks!  cprofitt yeppers...
<cprofitt> did not want to have to tell boss... sorry, but all 33 servers are down.
<cprofitt> was a little nervous earlier
<jono> cprofitt, phew!
 * cprofitt nods
<jono> akgraner, if you can post it now I will publicize it
<jono> thanks!
<cprofitt> yeah... it would not have been good.
<akgraner> cprofitt, crisis averted...
<akgraner> jono, yep doing that now will drop link when it's up
<jono> thanks akgraner
<jono> akgraner, I am going to post UWN to Google+ and Facebook each week
<jono> should help get more eyes on it :-)
<akgraner> jono just waiting on the fridge to save
<jono> np
<jono> I just sent traffic its way
<akgraner> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2011/11/17/12-04-ubuntu-developer-summit-proceedings/
<jono> about the Ask Mark session
<akgraner> jono thank you!
<jono> thanks akgraner!
<cprofitt> nice summary jono
<alourie> ok, it's too late now. going to sleep
<alourie> be all
<alourie> s/be/bye
<cjohnston> anyone know who 'elvai' is?
<mhall119> plural of Elvis?
<cjohnston> see if elvis will stop spamming me
 * nigelb hugs cjohnston 
<czajkowski> aloha
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> dholbach: I don't get it. Is Chuck a meme Jono started?
<dholbach> nigelb, I don't know who started it :)
<nigelb> heh
<czajkowski> kinda like the game where's wally
<bkerensa> dholbach: I'm certain it was jono.... He started sharing some on flickr and its gone viral
<bkerensa> :D
<dholbach> :)
 * bkerensa is hoping there is a chuck template somewhere so he can get in on the fun :P
 * bkerensa gets to go have lunch with a room full of Debian and Ubuntu devs tomorrow :P
<nigelb> Ugh, I need to finish packing.
<bkerensa> nigelb: Going on a trip? :)
<nigelb> bkerensa: Yep. https://wiki.mozilla.org/AsiaCamp2011
<bkerensa> nigelb: Cool beans... I would love to travel to asia :D
<nigelb> I'm already in Asia. Its just a 4-hour flight for me :)
<bkerensa> oh :D
<czajkowski> on my quest to write stuff today
<czajkowski> I found http://280slides.com/
<czajkowski> looking forward to trying that out
<AlanBell> I have played with that before, it is really rather nice
<AlanBell> it uses the objective-j toolkit
<czajkowski> http://cappuccino.org/discuss/2011/11/16/cappuccino-0-9-5/ writing about this this morning
<AlanBell> great
<AlanBell> spotspecific uses that too
<ejat> nigelb: ETA at the hotel ?
<ejat> tomorrow around what time ?
<nigelb> ejat: 1 am Saturday morning
<ejat> Malaysia time ? 1am arrival at airport or hotel ?
<ejat> ouch .. kinda late ...
<czajkowski> http://lwn.net/Articles/467571/  nice idea
<alourie> hello
<snap-l> Where's chuck? https://plus.google.com/u/0/117777908934895049975/posts/MBwkRJhA5fy
<snap-l> https://plus.google.com/u/0/117777908934895049975/posts/Lp4b3V5Fr4z
<popey> haha, brilliant
<popey> love the animated kitt one
<czajkowski> does anyone know what kicked this off ?
<popey> yes ☺
<snap-l> popey: Thank you. :)
<popey> remember the evening when I smooshed some pringles into your face czajkowski ? ☺
<popey> and spat beer all over aq
<snap-l> Sounds romantic
<czajkowski> popey: how could I not forget youb cheeky bugger
<czajkowski> http://pix.ie/czajkowski/2618872/in/album/426006 I have the sapt beer on top pictures
<czajkowski> snap-l: one should never eat pringels near popey he's a bit evil
<popey> Uhm
<popey> Correction lady!
<popey> You weren't eating them.
<popey> http://garyhatesstuff.files.wordpress.com/2011/08/pringles-duck-lips.jpg
<popey> you did that, I helped you eat them ☺
<snap-l> popey: It's never polite to smash a duck bill
<popey> It was a spur of the moment thing.
<snap-l> Ms. Manners does not approve.
<czajkowski> hah popey called me a lady :) I'm gonna mark the date and time :p
<popey> It felt the right thing to do.
<czajkowski> :)
<mhall119> watcing jono's ustream from yesterday, and they stuck a Windows Phone ad right in the middle of it
<czajkowski> I *tried* to read planet this morning via my phone wayy to o hard with all them pics
<doctormo-other> Morning all
<doctormo-other> AlanBell: I'm confirmed for the christmas meal, got a flight.
<popey> yay
<AlanBell> yay
<AlanBell> popey: you confirmed yet?
 * popey makes some calls
 * popey updates his status
<popey> sorted babysitter
<AlanBell> great
<doctormo-other> It'll be really great to hear you guys. ;-)
<AlanBell> looking forward to hearing you too ;)
<jcastro> daker: around?
<jcastro> dholbach: are all your work items in?
<cjohnston> is dpm off today?
<jcastro> yeah, and tomorrow
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> his bp is still spamming me
<nigelb> lol.
<dholbach> jcastro, yes
 * cjohnston sets up filter in gmail to forward spam to nigelb 
<jcastro> dholbach: ok, we have around the same, 40ish
<nigelb> cjohnston: ha
<jcastro> but dpm is being awesome again and has like 61
<dholbach> I'm sure there will be enough work for everybody ;-)
<bkerensa> mhall119: Yes big nice Windows Phone ad in the first 4 seconds of the jono q+a :P
<cjohnston> bleh
<cjohnston> lol
<doctormo-other> bkerensa: I've heard great things about windows phones.
<dholbach> hi jono
<bkerensa> doctormo-other: Well a MS Community Manager actually sent me one of their Windows Phones and a set of X-Mini Speakers but I gave the phone to my fiancee :P
<doctormo-other> bkerensa: That's a cruel way to get back at your fiancee :-P
<bkerensa> I did check it out and I will say the touch screen functionality is much faster then iOS and Android but other than that the App offerings seem limited and fully of spammy apps and I dont much like the whole square thing they do
<bkerensa> doctormo-other: Well she had a WebOS device :P and our line wasnt ready for another upgrade yet so she will have to deal with it
<doctormo-other> bkerensa: "Don't be a square, use an ubuntu phone"?
<bkerensa> doctomo-other: When a Ubuntu phone is available for AT&T customers I will have one :P
<cjohnston> doctormo-other: thats funny..
<jono> hey dholbach :-)
<jono> http://ubuntuone.com/5sPsLjtzA9FEx5B5kWZXdK
<jono> another Chuck finding
<dholbach> jono, the .gif version is better
<jcastro> there's a ton
<jono> dholbach, the wha?
<jcastro> achiang did some
<jcastro> snap-l did like 4 or 5
<dholbach> jono, https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-EjAy4G5kjiA/TsSYFYflxlI/AAAAAAAAB1I/4gLfrKbhbCE/s376/chuckrider.gif
<jono> dholbach, haha
<dholbach> Craig Maloney is the hero of Chucksterism
<maco> who's chuck?
<dholbach> maco, zulcss
<maco> huh?
<dholbach> Chuck Short
<maco> -_- googling that gets "is the name chuck short for anything?"
<dholbach> https://launchpad.net/~zulcss
<maco> why did he turn into a meme
<maco> ?
<pleia2> maco: glad I'm not the only one who had no idea what this was all about :)
<maco> pleia2: maybe its about attempting to demonstrate that the gimp isnt as inferior to photoshop as photoshop users think?
<doctormo-other> I just thought he'd put himself forwards as an asset, bit like mako the other day.
<dholbach> the picture of Chuck is just too good not to re-use :)
<dholbach> also does he and his good work not get enough publicity if you ask me :)
<maco> doctormo-other: .....he doesnt LOOK like a savings bond...
<maco> dholbach: not sure how shopping him into a photo of merkel says anything about his work...whatever it is (looks like something involving xfce from the plethora of mice on his lp)
<dholbach> he is working on server stuff
<technoviking> wasn't Chuck in the April Fools GDM joke a few years back?
<jcastro> anyone have a current address for Randall? The one to executiv.es boucned for me
<jcastro> no, that was elmo in the GDM
<cjohnston> jcastro: afaik thats it
<cjohnston> randall@executiv.es is whats on his business card
<cjohnston> the domain seems to be fone
<snap-l> dholbach: Thank you. :)
<snap-l> <- Craig Maloney
<dholbach> :)
<marcoceppi> cjohnston I've got a question about status.ubuntu.com
<marcoceppi> I'm on a few approved blueprints, but not displayed in the People list on the site
<cjohnston> marcoceppi: only people that are members of the teams listed on the teams page have 'people' pages
<marcoceppi> So I just need to know what blueprints I'm on and update them accordingly?
<cjohnston> yup
<cjohnston> right now we dont have the resources to try to add more people.
<cjohnston> if you are interested in trying to optimize the code, we may be able to extend to allow everyone, but currently, it would kill the server to add everyone who has a work item
<marcoceppi> I'm assuming it's done in Python?
<cjohnston> yup
<jono> http://www.jonobacon.org/2011/11/17/welcoming-our-new-horseman-michael-hall/
<marcoceppi> Cool, thanks. I'll just hunt down the tracks I'm on and bookmark them
<jono> mhall119, ^^^ :-)
<jussi> jono: mhall119 congrats!
<cjohnston> congrats
<dholbach> alright - I'm calling it a day - see you all tomorrow
<cjohnston> o/ dholbach
<jcastro> cjohnston: shouldn't we have a "ubuntu-community" team for everyone who can't be on "canonical-community"?
<cjohnston> jcastro: we already kill the server as it is.
<jcastro> lol really?
<cjohnston> its been discussed, but right now, not a good choice
<jcastro> is the server run by hamsters or is status just scrape city?
<cjohnston> well.. the server needs to be shot
<cjohnston> its the same server thats been giving us problems since like july
<cjohnston> but i cant get it off
<bkerensa> Anyone here have Ubuntu business cards and if so any recommendations on a online place to get them printed? I usually use Moo for LoCo cards
<cjohnston> bkerensa: vistaprint
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> cjohnston: Is the quality decent?
<cjohnston> jcastro: people already complain that it doesnt get updated immediatly
<cjohnston> bkerensa: i like how mine turned out
<cjohnston> jcastro: it takes about 1.5 hours right now to run
<jcastro> hah nice
<cjohnston> if we add 50+ more people, its just going to make it that much slower
<jcastro> if only we used one of the 39487593847534253525 task management tools that are available on the web
<cjohnston> maybe jono can commit me resources come say.. i dunno... January.. and we can get it fixed
<jcastro> what do you need, hw?
<cjohnston> I'm not good enough to be able to optimize the code
<cprofitt> cjohnston: do they offer printing on both sides and rounded edges?
<bkerensa> :SD
<cjohnston> cprofitt: yes, i dont know
<jcastro> wait, who did the first cut of status.u.c? Don't say keybuk
<cjohnston> dont remember
<mhall119> jussi: thanks
<cprofitt> thanks... need to get a new set.
 * bkerensa likes the idea of rounded edges.... My freelance carsds get stuck in my stupid card holder :P
<cjohnston> jcastro: I believe pitti.. basically I just skinned it. linaro does alot of work with it.. but i doubt we could get them to commit the resources.
<jono> jcastro, pitti created the burndown stuff
<cjohnston> i gave it pretty colors and a fancy url
<mhall119> +1 for pretty colors
<cjohnston> bug #881368
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 881368 in launchpad-work-items-tracker "status.linaro.org update is so slow it blocks the two following updates" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/881368
<jono> anyone know what Pasi's nick is?
<jono> got it
<bkerensa> jono do you have a copy of chuck?
<cprofitt> bkerensa: he posted one on his blog post
<cprofitt> let me find the link
 * bkerensa wants a copy with a transparent background so he can help continue the chuck campaign :D
<cprofitt> http://www.jonobacon.org/2011/11/16/wheres-chuck-2/
<cprofitt> link is at the bottom
<bkerensa> cool :D
<bkerensa> Chuck is going to go to some interesting places :D
<topyli> ok i have to ask this at this point or i won't be able to sleep. who the hell is this guy? :)
<cprofitt> a very special dude
<cprofitt> zulcss
<topyli> there must be some cultural barrier i have to cross, although it also ruin the absurdity
<topyli> might also*
<bkerensa> topyli: I have no idea who the heck chuck is I just know that Chuck gets around
<bkerensa> :D
<cprofitt> https://launchpad.net/~zulcss
<topyli> bkerensa: well then i'm just as much 'in the know' as you are :)
<ejat> mhall119 : congrats
<cprofitt> I did not know either until I did some research
<topyli> i was wondering why he was cheering for all those places like parliaments, but maybe it's because he has signed the code of conduct. that is certainly an example of good conduct
<maco> mhall119: just saw jono's blog post and am  confused. i thought you *already* worked for canonical
<cprofitt> grats mhall119
<ejat> maco : me too …
<ejat> think like that
<AlanBell> mhall119 is not a member of ~not-canonical
<cprofitt> AlanBell: not too much longer
<bkerensa> cprofitt: This just in.... Chuck does Portland http://ubuntuone.com/46Im7uYW2Eh09Bca3hXR0u
<bkerensa> ;p
<cprofitt> nice
<maco> cprofitt: erm...what? AlanBell just said he's *not* a member of that team, and well, he got hired on jono's team, so clearly its staying that way, preferably for a while longer
<AlanBell> indeed, ~not-canonical is an exclusive club of people who are not employees
<cprofitt> Jono said 2012
<JanC> maco: AFAIK he works as a web dev, not in the community team
<cprofitt> so he will not, not be a member too much longer
<AlanBell> we have only had to expel one person so far and he did that to himself
<cprofitt> soon he will be off the team... but for a little while he can say
<AlanBell> cprofitt: he is not a member now
<cprofitt> :-)
<AlanBell> because he is already at canonical
<AlanBell> just in a different bit of canonical
<cprofitt> AlanBell: ah...
<cprofitt> so its an internal shift
<AlanBell> yes
<cprofitt> my apologies... I did not know that
<AlanBell> yeah, that was what I was trying to convey by pointing out he was not currently a member of ~not-canonical
<cprofitt> sorry for not getting that AlanBell :-)
<snap-l> I think you all just broke my brain
<AlanBell> :)
<cprofitt> http://ftbeowulf.wordpress.com/2011/11/17/who-ya-going-to-call/
<AlanBell> anyone not currently employed by canonical is most welcome to join https://launchpad.net/~not-canonical
<cprofitt> I ain't 'fraid of no Chuck!
<czajkowski> gah plannet is going to become unreadable at this rate :/
<cprofitt> bkerensa: what do you think of that one?
<AlanBell> czajkowski: yeah, I am unconvinced by the chuck images meme too
<snap-l> czajkowski: "become"? :0
<snap-l> :)
<czajkowski> AlanBell: tis kinda annoying when you use it to keep on top of things :/
<cprofitt> czajkowski: sorry... I was not thinking about people with phones.
<czajkowski> cprofitt: not even phones I read it most days from planet.u.c
<cprofitt> I will leave it on G+ for now... probably better than gumming up our planet
<AlanBell> speaking of planets, I am running a new one http://www.planeta11y.org/
<AlanBell> comments and additional feeds welcome
<cprofitt> AlanBell: nice one...
<czajkowski> AlanBell: sweet :)
<cprofitt> czajkowski: deleted my post... will take it to G+
<cprofitt> thanks for the sanity check
<czajkowski> cprofitt: don't do it for me, others do it also. its  anice idea
<czajkowski> just makes the planet kinda unreadable
<cprofitt> its not just for you... but you are the word of reason here
<cprofitt> it is one thing to have a bit of fun, but we should not let it get out of control
<czajkowski> heh
<cprofitt> making chuck images... its fun... but we should not let it get out of control... nor let it over-run planet.
<technoviking> mhall119: congrats!
<snap-l> http://ubuntuone.com/0BINNUx6gWpx5O9WahlKhi
<snap-l> ^ umma chucka
<cprofitt> good one snap-l
<snap-l> cprofitt: Thank you. :)
<cprofitt> got it in both places too.
<snap-l> 4 places. ;)
<cprofitt> well infinite... but only visilbe in four
<mhall119> technoviking: thanks
<cprofitt> pakcing up and heading home -- then off the the lug meeting
<AlanBell> doctormon: you have been mentioned in #ubuntu-uk, want to join there?
<scott-work> mhall119: congratulations on the new job :)
<mhall119> thanks ScottL
<mhall119> hmmm, hope that's the same scott
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-11-18
<nigelb> Mornin
<ScottL> mhall119, aye, it is...this is my home computer, i guess you can figure out what scott-work is for ;)
<nigelb> ejat: I land in the airport at 12 am. I'm hoping to be in the hotel by 1 am or so.
<ejat> noted … im not staying at the hotel :(
<nigelb> Ah, right.
<nigelb> I'll be missing tonight's small gathering.
<ejat> but its ok .. we will see how ..
<nigelb> Yeah :)
<nigelb> There's two full days! :)
<nigelb> Heh, I love the weather prediction.
<nigelb> Rain every day
<ejat> :)
<ejat> in the evening ..
<nigelb> fuuuu. I can't find my umbrella.
<nigelb> I should hunt for it.
<ejat> like 1st day morning at uds .. raining …
<ejat> did u need the umbrella ?
<nigelb> UDS is different. we're almost locked in a hotel for a week :P
<ejat> yeah ..
<cjohnston> nigelb: the first day of uds here was raining
<ejat> cjohnston : yeah .. thats what i told him just now ..
<nigelb> cjohnston: The sunday before Budapest was also raining.
<cjohnston> yup
<nigelb> I remember walking out of the flight into rain.
<cjohnston> i do remember that
<cjohnston> ejat: it didnt look like he got that
<ejat> cjohnston :)
<cjohnston> pleia2: did that guy ever get his ltp working
<ejat> brb
<pleia2> cjohnston: heh, he disappears often, hoping he'll be at the mt view ubuntu hour tonight so I can force him to try it again ;)
<nigelb> heh
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> you should be able to tell by seeing if he shows up in the 'team' list when you go to edit the team
<pleia2> yeah, he does now
<cjohnston> say to add a contact or if you tried making him a meeting chair
<cjohnston> then it should be good pleia2
<pleia2> I think I need to do the "loco.ubuntu.com people are community and don't hate you" talk again to my team
<cjohnston> why now
<pleia2> "it never works" if they can't log in once
<cjohnston> lol
<pleia2> "first it was the wiki, now loco, canonical must hate loco teams!"
 * pleia2 facepalm
<nigelb> bah!
 * pleia2 is on a train \o/
<cjohnston> locos hate loco teams?
<pleia2> loco.ubuntu.com
<pleia2> but probably that too ;)
<mhall119> nobody says they can't use the wiki, if they like beating themselves for no reason....
<nigelb> heh
<doctormon> mhall119: I don't understand
<doctormon> did any of you fine people try groundcontrol in oneiric?
<mhall119> doctormon: what don't you understand?
<doctormon> mhall119: Your double negative sentence. It says: "Anyone says they can use the wiki, if they like beating themselves for no reason..."
<mhall119> doctormon: yes, that is still accurate
<doctormon> mhall119: My parsing is failing me, can you help me by rewording it?
<mhall119> nobody is saying (they can't use the wiki)
<mhall119> count("Don't use the wiki!") == 0
<mhall119> `grep -Rnic "don't use the wiki" /` eq 0
<doctormon> count("Don't use the wiki as a database!") == 1
<mhall119> the wiki is a database
<doctormon> So why would people beat themselves?
<mhall119> doctormon: if they like to use the wiki for storing descrete data, they are probably masochists
<doctormon> mhall119: That's not a database it's a scratch pad with style ;-)
<mhall119> doctormon: ah, from the UI it is a scratchpad, from the code it is a database
<mhall119> and it happens to be very bad at both
<doctormon> mhall119: I'm sure even angry birds has a database in there somewhere, I wouldn't use it to store user data :-P
<mhall119> doctormon: I'm betting Rovio does though ;)
<doctormon> So I take it your not a fan of the wiki for decreat data mhall119?
<mhall119> doctormon: yes, mostly because it's a one-way street
<doctormon> I just don't like it because it's got the design of a warthog, it's as flexible as a hammer, as fast as a sleeping snail and is a crutch for a real solution to data problems we have in the community.
<mhall119> heh, so we agree
<doctormon> How long did we suffer the wiki before we finally got the loco directory.
<mhall119> too long
<doctormon> agreed
<mhall119> we still suffer the wiki because we don't have a team reports app
<doctormon> soon I'm sure.
<mhall119> only if we get more hands
<doctormon> I just added the loco-portal project using ground control, ACE.
<mhall119> we can barely do what we want with LTP and Summit
<mhall119> doctormon: nice
<doctormon> If I can get some more support for ground control, we could provide the developer tool to get more people involved in the website work.
<doctormon> All that's needed is a text editor and the ability to start the server.
<mhall119> I need a weekend where I can hack LTP data into Meetingology
<doctormon> what's that?
<mhall119> that's AlanBell's new meeting bot
<doctormon> mhall119: So you'll get meeting logs to go to the loco directory directly?
<nigelb> mhall119: zomg. You're on bash.org!
<nigelb> http://bash.org/?945304
<mhall119> nigelb: lol, that was a while ago
<mhall119> doctormon: we already have links to the logs
<mhall119> I'm thinking of getting the agenda into meetingology
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> Oh god. Taxi in 2.5 hours. Need to finish packing.
<doctormon> interesting, anything to exorcise the wiki from day to day use :-D
<bkerensa> Good Night Ladies and Gents!
<czajkowski> aloha
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> dholbach: aloha there hows you
<dholbach> hey czajkowski
<dholbach> a bit tired to be honest - I don't know why, but I feel like I woke up 500 times tonight
<dholbach> how about you?
<czajkowski> about the same went to bed at 11 but up at 12 -4 and then finally nodded off about 5 :/
<czajkowski> it's going to be a long day
<dholbach> yes
 * dholbach gets another espresso
<popey> morning
<czajkowski> jussi: gives a shout when you're about will you please.
<popey> i think he's taking a break isnt he?
<popey> oh, he was around yesterday
<popey> ignore me ☺
<huats> morning popey !
<popey> morning huats
<alourie> good morning
<jussi> czajkowski: yes?
<czajkowski> jussi: can you fix the factoid please
<jussi> czajkowski: sorry, no. If it doesnt sync to ubot4, only jpds can fixor it. :(
<czajkowski> bots and me fail!
<czajkowski> jussi: cheers
<AlecTaylor> I am trying to model a collection of systems, their various interconnections, as well as their internal logical structures, as a message is passed through them, initiated by an actor. Is BPMN the right notation, and am I using it right? - http://i39.tinypic.com/16iut1d.png
<nigelb> Hello!
 * nigelb waves from airport
 * AlecTaylor waves back
<AlecTaylor> hi
<AlecTaylor> I am trying to model a collection of systems, their various interconnections, as well as their internal logical structures, as a message is passed through them, initiated by an actor. Is BPMN the right notation, and am I using it right? - http://i.stack.imgur.com/r9741.png
<AlanBell> AlecTaylor: not sure this is the right place to ask that
<jussi> AlecTaylor: you are probably asking in the wrong place. perhaps #ubuntu-app-devel might be better?
<jussi> hehe
<AlecTaylor> asked there :P
<jussi> AlecTaylor: ok. crossposting is generally frowned upon, so you may want to just be patient.
<AlecTaylor> You asked me to post there!
<AlanBell> AlecTaylor: thats fine
<AlanBell> AlecTaylor: what has it got to do with Ubuntu though?
<AlecTaylor> Ubuntu was designed, Ubuntu designs various softare and architectures
<AlecTaylor> So I thought they may have some tips!
<AlanBell> I would have thought BPM diagrams and swimlane stuff would be interesting discussions for a BPM forum or ISO 9000 area or something
<AlanBell> wasn't really designed using a process approach though
<dholbach> Sunday is UCADay!
<AlecTaylor> AlanBell: Have a specific one to suggest?
<AlanBell> not really, I don't do that any more
<AlanBell> and the number of people in the open source world that would have a clue what you are on about is pretty small
<AlanBell> there is a jbpm project that Alfresco includes and OpenERP has some BPM tools in it, you won't get much help on either of those in the Ubuntu channels though
<AlecTaylor> mm
<danilos> jcastro, hi, who can restore my admin privileges on summit.ubuntu.com? (actually, summit.linaro.org)
<mhall119> danilos: what do you need admin privileges for?
<danilos> mhall119, we want to use summit.linaro.org to start preparing for our next Connect coming up in early February
<mhall119> danilos: oh, ok
<mhall119> danilos: do you need access to just the schedule data, or do you need the access to the sponsorship too?
<AlanBell> oh, linaro are not doing May?
<AlanBell> or are they doing quarterly connects now?
<mhall119> AlanBell: they have a shorter cadence
<mhall119> 4 months I think
<danilos> mhall119, I don't need access to sponsorship stuff right now
<mhall119> danilos: check your access now
<danilos> AlanBell, mhall119: yeah, we do  them quarterly, there'll be another one in May
<AlanBell> ok, we won't do breaky stuff with the etherpad bit when you are in mid-connect then ;)
<AlanBell> nigelb: ^^
<mhall119> cjohnston: ^^ as well
<danilos> mhall119, if I just create a linaro 'summit', how bad is it going to be if it shows up on summit.ubuntu.com? should we perhaps look for a different deployment instead?
<Daviey> danilos: linaro don't use sponsorship through summit do they?
<danilos> Daviey, I don't know that much
<mhall119> danilos: depends on how much coding work you can put into summit between now and then
<Daviey> danilos: How familar are you with summit?
<danilos> Daviey, I've only done one non-trivial change to the code so far
<danilos> mhall119, I don't expect us to be able to put much effort in, fwiw
<mhall119> danilos: if you add a Linaro Connect to the system, it'll be displayed on summit.ubuntu.com's main page, but otherwise I don't think it will have any adverse effects
<mhall119> uds.ubuntu.com will still link to /uds-p/, so that's good
<danilos> mhall119, right, that's what I thought, how bad would that be for ubuntu
<mhall119> danilos: not bad, and we could get a fix for that relatively easily
<mhall119> danilos: but we'll be deploying some fixes, for both Ubuntu and Linaro, between now and Feb.
<mhall119> we also have a planned upgrade to django 1.3 sometime soon
<danilos> mhall119, right, we are fine with fixes which don't break stuff :)
<mhall119> just warning you, there's a chance of short down times when we do them
<danilos> mhall119, as for upgrade, that's fine, but let's not do it too close to February (if it can happen this year, it'd be good)
<mhall119> danilos: we're going to do that one as soon as IS is ready
<danilos> mhall119, ah, ok, that sounds good then
<mhall119> jcastro: ping
<cjohnston> danilos: i was told by multiple other people that you guys wouldn't be using summit in Feb.. Has that changed?
<danilos> cjohnston, hum, I am surprised about that, since people who are running the connect are asking me for it
<cjohnston> dunno
<scott-work> jcastro: how can i get get a burndown page like yours (http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-precise/u/jorge.html) ?
<jcastro> ok so it was explained to me that you needt o be in a group
<jcastro> and then cjohnston said that we can't make more groups because the server gets overload
<jcastro> you know, we should charm->EC2 this bad boy.
<mhall119> jcastro: if only we knew someone involved with juju that could do that for us....
<marcoceppi> Charming status would be epic.
<marcoceppi> IMO
<mhall119> jcastro: then convince IS to point a *.ubuntu.com domain to an AWS IP address
 * jcastro whistles
<jcastro> how about just
<jcastro> setting one up
<jcastro> for the people who can't be on status.u.c?
<dholbach> james_w, would you mind if I take over https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/News and replace it with submissions procedures and the like?
<jcastro> DANIEL.
<jcastro> (Hi.)
<dholbach> HEY JORGE
<dholbach> HOW ARE YOU DOING?????
<jcastro> good
<dholbach> excellent :)
<james_w> Not at all
<dholbach> merci bien
<scott-work> you down with entropy?  ya, you know me
<dholbach> everybody got UCADay in their calendar for sunday? :)
<akgraner> ashams, see I told ya!  ^^^^
<ashams> yeah, you were absolutely correct ;D
<jcastro> Joeb454: around?
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> hey dholbach
<dholbach> have a great weekend everyone - see you all next week!
<dholbach> and don't forget UCADay on Sunday!
 * dholbach hugs you all
<technoviking> wish I could quit for the day 7 minutes after my boss shows up:)
<pleia2> so, someone else owns twitter.com/xubuntu (never tweeted), but twitter claims they "may" respect trademarks, canonical owns the trademark, how/who does the xubuntu team need to nudge to at canonical to get help with this?
<bkerensa> pleia2: trademark@ubuntu.com might work took me about two days to get a response or perhaps https://forms.canonical.com/trademark/
 * nigelb waves
<bkerensa> hi nigelb
<nigelb> hey
<pleia2> bkerensa: thanks, I'm familiar with those, was hoping for a more human response that would help me determine whether it's even worth bothering :)
<pleia2> but if it only takes a couple days for a response that's not so bad (it used to be a black hole)
<greg-g> hah
<bkerensa> pleia2: Have you talked to anyone at Twitter? I hear they can take months if not longer to address issues and enforce their own policies
<bkerensa> black holes are fun :D
<pleia2> bkerensa: no, and that's the reason for the "may" in my comment ;)
<greg-g> sometimes a legal dept to legal dept process can be quicker
<greg-g> *sometimes*
<greg-g> (as opposed to their usual customer service route)
<bkerensa> On another note does anyone know if it is possible to get the Ubuntu banner layouts? I am going to be making a banner and hope to use the official design... Were doing a big event the first week of Dec
<pleia2> bkerensa: I'd ask in #ubuntu-design
<pleia2> they've been helpful with my recent requests for things like that
<pleia2> (takes a few days, but they can usually dig out the artwork I need eventually :))
<bkerensa> cool :D
<pleia2> of course it's friday and they all live in the UK
<pleia2> doh :)
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> It could be worse... You could be approached by Debian people to put together a venue with food and beverage for two days from 9am to 5pm =o
<bkerensa> with just two weeks to work with :P
<pleia2> they can approach all they want, that's not going to happen :)
<bkerensa> well luckily I was able to get PuppetLabs to sign off on venue now just trying to raise enough money to feed 25 people for 3 meals for two days =/
<pleia2> I love Debian people (mostly I'm one of them) but too many of them have little to no respect for people who do non-developer stuff, "It's easy to do that stuff! they only need 2 weeks!" and I try not to help them with this illusion ;)
<pleia2> it is nice that they've opened up NM though <3
<bkerensa> pleia2: Yeah magic does not happen in two weeks so they will get whatever I can serve up
<pleia2> puppetlabs is awesome, you have a really great relationship going on up there, kudos :)
<Pendulum> bkerensa: 3 meals a day?
<bkerensa> pleia2: PuppetLabs is good people
<Pendulum> if I heard 9-5 for hours on something I'd assume that it might include lunch and snacks
<akgraner> +1 on puppetlabs and good peoples!
<Pendulum> not breakfast and dinner as well
<bkerensa> Pendulum: Well I guess two since it will start at a little after breakfast
<Pendulum> (and I've been to plenty of events where lunch was up to us to find, but that only works if there's food close to the venue)
<akgraner> was working on my UCADay stuff and it was sounding like an acceptance speech and next I'd like to thank...boring - so I changed my thought process to how would jcastro write this  - muahahaha....:-)
<jcastro> \o/
<cprofitt> lol
<cprofitt> good thinking akgraner
<bkerensa> Pendulum: Geeks up here are spoiled unfortunately.... I was very surprised that people showed for the Ocelot release since it wasnt catered
<bkerensa> akgraner: I'm making cards for every member who came to any of the last three events or meetings
<akgraner> yeah - I screwed up something else I was working so - I decided to work on something else for a few minutes...this has not been my finest week as far as productivity and I go...
<bkerensa> for UCaday
<akgraner> bkerensa, sounds cool...
<akgraner> I don't know what all I am going to to besides blog and email people...but I think it's going to be fun reading what people write and stuff
<akgraner> pleia2, you know if people post a lot of stuff we'll be adding a ton of links to UWN :-)  yay
 * pleia2 has totally ignored UWN this week
<pleia2> :\
<pleia2> rough week, I'll have some time this evening though
<akgraner> I looked at it and thought I need to add some links will do that tomorrow though
<akgraner> pleia2, no worries :-)
<czajkowski> aloha
<doctormon> Mem is fun http://doctormo.org/2011/11/18/chucks-away/
<akgraner> jcastro where does one go to see all the charms that have been written so far?
<jcastro> http://charms.kapilt.com/
<jcastro> temporary
<jcastro> those are the accepted ones
<jcastro> the rest are in lp:charm
<technoviking> in Iain Farrell still at Canonical?
<nigelb> technoviking: Nope.
<technoviking> nigelb: thanks
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-11-19
<akgraner> jono  - Android hits 200 million activated devices - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xUnbZlJnQ8A   and I can't wait for you to announce 200 Million Ubuntu users!
<akgraner> jcastro, thank you!
<jono> akgraner, :-)
<bkerensa> jono: How do we even guage how many users Ubuntu has? I was reading a Ubuntu book published by O'Reilly and it was saying something about surpassing Mac OSX but I'm wondering how actual user counts are done since there is not any reliable way to figure it out?
<doctormon> bkerensa: The only way I know is to calculate the number of update hits, since most updates are conducted automatically to a set schedule.
<doctormon> Put that requires stats from multiple mirrors too.
<bkerensa> doctormon: But how does that certify a close or exact figure? I have four Ubuntu boxes in my house and 3 servers running Ubuntu for instance :D
<doctormon> bkerensa: And how many of your servers ask for gtk upgrades? It's true that tying num computers to num of users is hard. But do you think there are 200 million android users or 200 million android devices?
<bkerensa> doctormon: Yeah true
<nigelb> *whee* met ejat! :)
<pleia2> :)
<nigelb> Its the most interesting conference.
<nigelb> Lots of people are nervous, speaking for the first time publically, and sometimes first time speaking publically in English
<nigelb> (more cheers for them from the audience)
 * ejat- pokes nigelb
<nigelb> ejat: hey
 * nigelb yawns
 * ejat too ... 
<ejat> going to which track after this ?
<ejat> nigelb: there is no public wifi xs here ;(
<nigelb> ejat: I may sit in for the HTML5 talk
<nigelb> Or got to the user engagement one
<ejat> yeah .. so just remain in the same room ..
<ejat> nigelb: yawns becoz less sleep last nite?
<ejat> :) pity u
<nigelb> Yup
<nigelb> This 12 am landing idea wasn't a very bright one
 * nigelb goes for more caffeine
<AlanBell>  nicks (@0 %0 +0 130)]
<AlanBell>  nicks (@0 %0 +0 130)]
<AlanBell> http://twitter.com/#!/stephenfry
<AlanBell> sorry about the mispastes
<AlanBell> Stephen Fry is trying out Unity
<czajkowski> AlanBell: sweet :)
<AlanBell> czajkowski: akgraner: pleia2: (cc peeps) are you on the case with the IRCC reelections for the three members who's term runs out on 2011-12-21?
<czajkowski> AlanBell: aye it has been noted already.
<AlanBell> okies
<czajkowski> thanks :)
<alourie> hello
<duanedesign> 'ello
<doctormon> Victory! http://imagebin.org/184774
<alourie> doctormon: hey Martin
<alourie> I've installed gc but it crashes onme
<alourie> s/onme/on me
<doctormon> alourie: No problem, please report the problem or pastebin the error.
<alourie> doctormon: hold on
<alourie> doctormon: http://pastebin.com/UzKardsT
<doctormon> alourie: Ah that makes sense, thanks.
<doctormon> If you want to continue, install python-github from paultag's repository.
<alourie> oh
<alourie> why does it go to github?
<doctormon> alourie: Very early support for github, it doesn't use it.
<doctormon> Athough looking at the code, that error is impossible. Can you pastebin services/github.py ?
<alourie> doctormon: ah
<alourie> sorry, no such thing
<alourie> I've installed from ppa
<alourie> so, where did it go?
<alourie> ah, got it
<doctormon> alourie: It goes to to /usr/lib/pyshared/python2.7/ but I think the best thing to do is just do `sudo updatedb` then `locate services/github.py`
<doctormon> you should get 2 or 3 results, delete them all using `sudo rm` and try again.
<alourie> well, actually, you can see the location in the pastebin log :-)
<alourie> so, do you want the complete file?
<doctormon> That'll work too
<doctormon> alourie: No, for now just delete it, I'll debug it's issues later.
<alourie> doctormon: ok, renamed, running
<alourie> hm
<alourie> it doesn't seem to do anything
 * alourie has to leave for 30m
<doctormon> alourie: No trowl icon in the bar?
<alourie> ah
<alourie> hold on
<alourie> no
<alourie> I see the change in the menu icons (it gets a bit wider), but no icon
<doctormon> hmm, maybe the icon isn't installed properly. Thanks for the report.
<alourie> doctormon: sure
<alourie> what is its name?
<bkerensa> Hope everyone is having a good weekend
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-11-20
<bkerensa> Happy UCADay
 * alourie thanks akgraner, doctormon, pleia2, nhandler_, and jcastro for helping him on multiple occasions with Ubuntu and community (#uca  day)
<mhall119> my 7 year old has become proficient at using wikipedia, should I be concerned?
<Pendulum> mhall119: have you taught him yet that using citations is how you get the real info?
<mhall119> Pendulum: not yet, he still thinks everything on wikipedia is correct, like 99% of the population
<mhall119> simple.wikipedia.org is great for him though
<Pendulum> I mean, I don't think it's a bad thing
<Pendulum> just he'll need to learn the next level of use before he gets old enough that teachers will care ;-)
<mhall119> no need to worry about that, Mommy will care long before the teachers do
<mhall119> jcastro: you about?
<jcastro> mhall119: I am now, que tal
<mhall119> jcastro: check your email
<jcastro> sounds scary
<jcastro> dunno
<mhall119> my email souds scary?
<jcastro> the idea does
<jcastro> you never know
<jcastro> see if slangasek is around and ask him
<jcastro> he'll know what to do
<mhall119> yeah, I don't want to spark anything
<jcastro> mhall119: I was thinking of just thanking the DPL, heh
<jcastro> man this sucks, if I make a huge list
<jcastro> I will miss someone
<mhall119> jcastro: that's why I didn't make a list
<mhall119> jcastro: and now that you're here, thanks for your mentoring and support for me :)
<jcastro> lol
<nigelb> leyes
<nigelb> gah
 * ejat pokes nigelb 
<ejat> hows ya nite tonite ?
<nigelb> Epic.
<ejat> ouch
<nigelb> We had some food along that street which has all those stalls
<ejat> area ?
<nigelb> Then we had a Durian, Raboothan, got back for a drinkup at the hotel
<ejat> owh okie
<ejat> c00l ..
<ejat> u eat durian ?
<nigelb> We were the last to leave the bar, like 20 mins ago
<nigelb> Yup
<nigelb> It tastes great!
<ejat> owh .. u still there ..
<ejat> i cant see from far ..
<nigelb> Nah, we left the bar
<nigelb> I had to pack for tomorrow since I may be completely hungover :P
<ejat> no i mean .. 20 minutes ago … i still with the indonesia remo
<ejat> :)
<nigelb> Ahh. I was there, with the IT guys
<ejat> c00l .. discuss something or having a chat
<nigelb> I'm crashing :)
<rrnwexec> thank you everyone on the Ubuntu Community Team for making Ubuntu rock :)
<pangolin> Thank you for rocking :)
<alourie> Ubuntu Community Team is awesome!
<akgraner> Is Openshot going to be included in 12.04 by default?
<akgraner> heck it could be included now but I'm not sure as I installed it prior to the last release...
<AlanBell> no, don't think so akgraner
<AlanBell> not on the CD
<akgraner> ahh ok - was just curious - do you know what the default video editor will be in 12.04 PiTivi?
<JanC> I doubt we want multiple codec libraries installed, so pitivi is more or less the only choice then?  (being the only one I know based on gstreamer?)
<AlanBell> there won't be a default video editor
<akgraner> hmmm...
<akgraner> ok cool then that helps me  - I can talk about which ever one I like better then :-)
<doctormon> akgraner: OpenShot has some legal issues too, because of it's base libraries.
<akgraner> yeah - but I like it :-)
<akgraner> Pete tells me I am a loser for liking it though :-/ so don't think I don't hear the arguments against it...
 * AlanBell likes openshot too
<akgraner> pete's opinion is based on their refusal to use gstreamer
<JanC> gstreamer has its flaws, but it's the only modular multimedia framework we have AFAIK...
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-11-12
<JanC> czajkowski: more like half (or maybe ⅔) of a day if it's on Saturday...  ☺
<JanC> Saturday morning there are still classes at the university, so usually you can't start before noon
<JanC> well, maybe a bit before noon, at 11am
<JoseeAntonioR> hey guys, I'll be making an Ubuntu deploy in a university soon, should I deploy 12.04 (as it's an LTS) or 12.10?
<chilicuil> JoseeAntonioR: if you wanna do it with maas I'd recommend u, 12.04, it doesn't work in ubuntu 12.10
<JoseeAntonioR> nope, they're just standalone desktops
<JoseeAntonioR> chilicuil: ^
<chilicuil> JoseeAntonioR: well, then I hope they have good graphic cards, with VM, ubuntu 12.10 with unity 3d doesn't work as fast as ubuntu 12.04
<JoseeAntonioR> VM?
<JoseeAntonioR> I'll be working with *entire* desktops
<JoseeAntonioR> no windows on it
<IdleOne> probably better to go with 12.04
<JoseeAntonioR> maybe test some of them with 12.10 and the rest with 12.04?
<chilicuil> yep, that would be cool JoseeAntonioR , however when installing just leave one, the sysadmins will thank you
<JoseeAntonioR> what do you mean, one with 12.10?
<chilicuil> no, that at the final deployment only use either 12.04 or 12.10
<dholbach> good morning
<philballew> hello ubuntu world
<czajkowski> aloha
<philballew> hello czajkowski
<czajkowski> pleia2: hows things?
<czajkowski> bah
<philballew> czajkowski, its 1:27 am here. "Normal" people might be sleeping.
<czajkowski> philballew: true
<jussi> I need a french speaker for  a moment, any french speakers with a minute to help me?
<czajkowski> jussi: plonk in #ubuntu-fr
<daker> jussi: me me me
<jussi> oh hai czajkowski and daker
<jussi> daker: Ill pm, thanks :)
<pleia2> http://www.boutiqueacademia.com/ubuntu-necklace/ necklaces now :D
<czajkowski> pleia2: just the person, :)
<pleia2> hey czajkowski :) things are good
<cjohnston> mornin
<daker> dholbach: bookmark this :D http://www.ted.com/talks/terry_moore_why_is_x_the_unknown.html
<dholbach> daker, I've seen it already :)
<daker> hhh ok :)
<dholbach> :-)
<daker> * feedback pls http://i.imgur.com/9VTVv.png http://i.imgur.com/6lLYg.png
<czajkowski> nice daker
<popey> LIKE THAT!
<daker> :)
<czajkowski> daker: nice job really well done
<czajkowski> daker: maybe post to the loco contacts list and see if you can get people to be excited and want to help
<daker> will do
<daker> czajkowski: thank you :)
<snap-l> daker: One quick thing: We use our IRC channel an awful lot, so it would be handy to still have the link on the team page
<snap-l> We rarely use the forums, though.
<daker> Yes snap-l i will do
<snap-l> daker: Awesome. Thanks
<daker> it's a work-in-progress :)
<snap-l> And an handsome one at that. :)
<daker> thanks
<dholbach> alright my friends - got to go - see you all tomorrow
<daker> one of the things i hate marking a bug as "incomplete" without saying anything bug #1032799
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1032799 in WebApps: unity-chromium-extensions "Launcher shows 3 instances of twitter" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1032799
<czajkowski> daker: just ask him incomplete how and what other information is needed
<czajkowski> he's very nice and helpul
<czajkowski> he may just have forgotten when working on a lot f bugs
<daker> ok
<philipballew> Hello Ubuntu world
<popey> hello philipballew
<philipballew> Hello as well popey
<daker> mhall119: cjohnston snap-l czajkowski what do you think again http://i.imgur.com/VoKXp.png ?
<snap-l> daker: Looks nice
<snap-l> Would like to have the hashtag for each of the locos, if possible (#ubuntumi in our case)
<snap-l> If it's just a generic #ubuntu hash tag, that gets way too noisy
<daker> it's a field, the team admins can change that
<snap-l> OK
<snap-l> I'm a little upset over the removal of statusnet instances as well, but that's a topic for another time. :)
<daker> we have removed the global one since it was displaying old content but if you have a request we can put that on the team page
<snap-l> I'd like the Ubuntu MI group's identi.ca group displayed, if possible.
<snap-l> http://identi.ca/group/ubuntumi
<daker> i see
<snap-l> Think is, we curate that, so any spam that comes along we can dismiss pretty rapidly
<snap-l> but the tag itself is apparently outside our best efforts to quash
<daker> i'll look into it
<snap-l> daker: Awesome. Thanks!
 * snap-l is glad you picked on our team for the mockup. ;)
<daker> i didn't know :)
<snap-l> Yeah, I have a vested interest. ;)
<mhall119> daker: I like the mono-chrome icons, those look nice.  Where did you get them?
<czajkowski> daker: nice work
<daker> mhall119: http://www.entypo.com/
<czajkowski> snap-l: the problem with identi.ca stuff on the rest of the LTP is its full of spam and outdated content on all pages
<czajkowski> as many people no longer use it
<czajkowski> and it then makes going to a page showing old content make a user think nothing is going on
<mhall119> daker: make sure you mention that in the EXTERNALS file
<daker> sure i'll do it
<mhall119> thanks
<mhall119> gotta give credit where credit is due
<mhall119> the page looks awesome, btw
<daker> thanks
<mhall119> daker: http://thenounproject.com/ has a bunch of mono-chrome icons too
<daker> nice
<mhall119> hmmm, I thought they were free to use, but now it looks like you have to pay
<mhall119> well, http://thenounproject.com/using-symbols/ says they are either CC or public domain...
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-11-13
<snap-l> czajkowski: There's an active moderator community on identi.ca
<snap-l> Even if there's just a "link to this group" opt-in, that would be cool
<snap-l> I'd rather have the option to have it rather than have everything be twitter only.
<snap-l> I understand identi.ca is a ghost-town, filled with radical FOSS folks, but it has other folks on there too
<snap-l> And not everyone needs to figure out how OSS your breakfast is.
<snap-l> ;)
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> dpm, how did it go? :)
<AlanBell> snap-l: nope, the problem is the LTP implementation
<dpm> hey dholbach, very well, it was a lot of fun, and people told me they enjoyed it, so mission accomplished ;)
<dholbach> :-D
<dpm> I recorded it too, so I'll upload the mix this evening or tomorrow
<dholbach> awesome
<AlanBell> it fills up with some of the most recent tweets this week, then gets identi.ca results from three years ago and those identi.ca results push the tweets out
<dholbach> dpm, james_w: we might need to set up #ubuntu-DJs at some stage ;-)
<dpm> :)
<czajkowski> AlanBell: exactly
<AlanBell> snap-l: we have identic.ca stuff from 813 days ago pushing out tweets from today http://people.ubuntu.com/~alanbell/Screenshot%20from%202012-11-13%2008:56:28.png
<philipballew> Do people even use identic.ca anymore?
<philipballew> ca uses it to push some tweets still as well
<AlanBell> dunno, I have no objection to having it there as an option, if a new dent turns up then sure, bung it in the stream with the tweets
<AlanBell> but it just has to go away when it isn't news any more
<czajkowski> indeed
<czajkowski> and it doesn't/wont
<czajkowski> :s
<philipballew> https://new.myspace.com/
<AlanBell> I seem to recall the most recent couple of dents about #ubuntu-uk are rants from fabsh
<philipballew> ^ might be out new outlet :)
<AlanBell> which is fine, people are allowed to rant, I just don't want to stick that rant to our team page for three years until someone else uses identi.ca
<philipballew> Just whatever is most productive to reach people probably
<philipballew> czajkowski, that loco member has not been able to "find time" to get his question on lp. So it may show up in your que sooner or later, but it is not there now.
<czajkowski> philipballew: no worries
<philipballew> np, just wanted to relay information for informations sake.
<czajkowski> I've seen something similar hapen with othes, could be the openid which is a sso on isue, or it could be a merged account, either way will get it loked at
<czajkowski> no worries I've a full list on my plate to deal with today plus meetings :)
<philipballew> We all have too much going on!
<philipballew> I feel I would fit in better in Europe. I mean, I already am awake when you guys are.
<czajkowski> philipballew: come study in EU
<czajkowski> it's what my mates did , one even transfered over her complete degree masters and now phd to ireland
<philipballew> czajkowski, I have been considering a "semester in London"
<czajkowski> it was cheaper to pay fees and flights and accomodation in .ie than do her degree in boston
<czajkowski> philipballew: bah not london go to .IE
<philipballew> Where are they located czajkowski ?
<czajkowski> philipballew: well my uni University of Limerick it has a QCA just like GPa so we get thousands of yanks every year
<czajkowski> they take a credit here nad there like music or irish folklore to bring up their gpa
<philipballew> My best friend just got back from spending a semester in Dublin
<czajkowski> there is also Dublin and there are many unis there
<philipballew> Yes, I think there
<czajkowski> but dublin is more expensive to live in
<philipballew> That's what I herd
<philipballew> Possible upvote? http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/13475h/san_diego_ubuntu_hour_this_thursday_come_and_get/
<cjohnston> mornin
<daker> morning
<Tm_T> I recall we were discussing at UDS about the press slanting Canonical to anything they could, well, https://plus.google.com/u/0/103194375206590302731/posts/HPgnv5gBEyY
<czajkowski> Tm_T: it's a google plus page with the add on it?
<czajkowski> or am I missing something ?
<Tm_T> I was referring to the post
<czajkowski> right...
<Tm_T> czajkowski: just interesting to notice that neither the video posting in youtube or uploader's profile there mention canonical at all, yet news site have to have it in the headline (:
<czajkowski> ahhh
<czajkowski> was wondering what you were refercing
<czajkowski> *referencing
<snap-l> re: identi.ca: I'm fine with an expiration for dents. Probably would make sense for Twitter as well
<snap-l> ie: Something over 50 days is probably not relevant any more
<snap-l> so don't display it
<snap-l> I agree: we have some spam dents that seem to show up no matter what from 237 days ago.
<akgraner> balloons, has anyone else had any nvidia dual monitor issues on the 12.10  - I just had to remove an old config file due to an update to get things to work - was wondering if you saw any of that with any of your manual testing
<akgraner> it actually took Pete helping me to fix the issue is was so broken
<balloons> akgraner, I swapped out my dual monitors last cycle, so sadly I can't re-create the issue anymore
<balloons> however, I did hear of people really enjoying the "experimental" driver
<balloons> I've had to wipe configs in the past between driver upgrades -- did you have to do something more than that?
<akgraner> yeah - Pete grabbed the logs - would you like me to send them to you so you can see what all we had to do?
<cjohnston> balloons: I had the same type of issue and I think we talked about it
<balloons> cjohnston, ohh right, I do remember you talking about that
<daker> jcastro_: any idea about the future of cloud.u.c ?
<jcastro_> it just forwards to ubuntu.com/cloud afaict
<daker> i still get bug report about cloud.u.c/ami/
<daker> reports*
<jcastro_> People are still using that
<jcastro_> afaict it's the only thing on cloud.u.c that people use
<jcastro_> probably people asking about new AMIs for the new .AU zone in AWS?
<daker> yes
<daker> jcastro_: but if cloud.u.c is dead, why not add the ami locator to u.c/cloud/ami
<jcastro_> that is a good idea
<jcastro_> can you file an RT on it and I can ask?
<jcastro_> oh, but we do need to keep the URL alive with like a redirect or something
<daker> yes
<daker> if you it's going to be moved to u.c/cloud/ami we need to talk to someone from the webteam, right ?
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow again! :)
<dpm> cjohnston, do you know the date when the trend line for work items in status.ubuntu.com will be set?
<jono> dpm, hey
<dpm> hey jono
<jono> dpm, I slept in today, hence being a little later
<jono> sorry, no baby yet :-)
<dpm> :-)
<jono> dpm, I can't chat in a few mins if you want
<dpm> jono, I need to go now, but I'll be back in ~45, if you've still got time, we can chat later
<jono> dpm, sure, np
<jono> thanks dpm
<dpm> cool, thanks, bbl
<jono> sorry I couldnt make it earlier
<dpm> np
<elfy> jono: you got long to wait for the sleeples nights?
<jono> elfy, any day now
<jono> elfy, just waiting for Erica to pop
<elfy> excellent - well good luck and all that to you both from another mad englishman :)
<elfy> I didn't know I could actually drive that fast through herds of horses and cows when my first arrived :)
<jono> thanks so much elfy!
<elfy> :)
<elfy> you do know that all the congratulations from exisiting parents come with a Dick Dastardly laugh I hope :D
<elfy> sigh - Muttley I mean ...
<elfy> I'm sure all will be fine
<jono> hah
<elfy> my littlest just turned 13
<mhall119> elfy: not to little anymore
<elfy> that's a fact - the eldest is 3 years younger than I was when we had him - getting on a bit over here :)
<dpm> jono, ok I'm back. Do you have some time for a quick chat?
<jono> dpm, yeah, give me a min, switching rooms
<dpm> cool, thanks
<jono> dpm, invite sent
<jono> cjohnston, ping?
<cjohnston> jono: pong
<jono> hey cjohnston
<jono> cjohnston, quick question: for a BP to appear on my burndown, do I still need to prefix all BPs with 'community-' ?
<cjohnston> no
<cjohnston> which BP is it
<jono> cjohnston, so I have a bunch of team BPs
<jono> such as balloons's which start with qa
<cjohnston> ok
<jono> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/qa-r-automated-testing-community
<jono> I want to ensure they are tracking in my burndown
 * balloons ducks
<jono> what do I need to do
<jono> typical balloons, causing trouble
<jono> lol
<cjohnston> your burndown being jonobacon or being community-team
<jono> cjohnston, community-team
<jono> cjohnston, so what do I need to do to get these onto that burndown?
<jono> I know I need to accept them first
<jono> which I can do
<jono> but it is just getting them on the chart I am unsure of
<cjohnston> do you have an example of one of balloons' BPs that you want on the community page?
<jono> cjohnston, the one I just posted
<cjohnston> sorry.. missed it
<jono> cjohnston, can you tell me the criteria that is required for a BP to appear on the community burndown?
<jono> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/qa-r-automated-testing-community
<cjohnston> that one appears to be on your page...
<cjohnston> it's assigned to one of your members or the team
<cjohnston> or community- iirc
<jono> cjohnston, is that how it works
<jono> ahhh I see
<jono> so an approved BP assigned to a member of my team appears on the burndown
<cjohnston> though I don't see any that are community-
<cjohnston> yes
<cjohnston> jono: are there any that you feel are missing currently?
<cjohnston> or were you just asking the process
<jono> cjohnston, just asking about the process
<cjohnston> ok... :-)
<cjohnston> and its down to updating every two hours because we have so much more data in it now than when we first started :-(
<jono> cjohnston, np, thanks
<cjohnston> Still waiting for a little Bacon I take it?
<cjohnston> pleia2: you around?
<pleia2> cjohnston: yeah
<jono> balloons, what is https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/qa-r-testing-campaign superceded with?
<jono> cjohnston, yes indeed
<cjohnston> :-)
<cjohnston> get some sleep while you still can :-P
<jono> balloons, also, no work items on https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/qa-r-community
<jono> cjohnston, indeed
<jono> I have been sleeping as much as I can
<balloons> jono, I can add items to it if you wish.. that session was the only "roundtable" if you will we had
<jono> balloons, only add items that were committed to
<jono> if there were no items, that is fine
<balloons> jono, right and nothing committed to in session
<jono> cool
<balloons> overall, I'm much lower on commitments from blueprints this cycle
<jono> jcastro_, what about community-irc-workshops and community-ubuntu-on-air - are there BPs for that?
<jono> balloons, np
<jcastro_> yeah
<jcastro_> I just don't have WI on them
<balloons> the testing campaigns session didn't happen. basically everything we spoke about in the weather report, talking with didrocks, the other qa folks.. no need for a session anymore
<jono_> pleia2, hey
<pleia2> jono_: hey
<jono_> how much bandwidth can your blog serve?
<jono_> I would like to promote http://princessleia.com/journal/?p=7238 on our social networks
<jono_> but traditionally it hammers blogs
<pleia2> jono_: it would be ok, but this post is actually much better than mine: http://blog.partimus.org/?p=414
<jono_> pleia2, another option is to post it to the fridge, I can notify IS and then link to that
<pleia2> and that's hosted with dreamhost, built to withstand a beating :)
<jono_> alright, lets test it :-)
<jono_> and posted
<knome> what's the status of steam for all uds participants?
<daker> i want to know too
<JanC> if I understood correctly, the current Valve Steam beta only applies to people who run Ubuntu 12.10 with the nvidia closed source driver?
<knome> that's not the point
<JanC> knome: so, what is the point?  (I wasn't at UDS, so don't know if they promised anything...)
<knome> JanC, they promised a beta account for everybody attending uds
<JanC> hm
<knome> i don't care if it isn't supposed to work on my machine or not, i want the account.
<JanC> maybe they will fopr the next beta round?
<knome> i've no idea
<JanC> from what I've read, you can use it anyway, just not (officially) report bugs
<bkerensa> JanC: incorrect... I have neither a Nvidia nor ATI card... just a intel video card and it runs fine
<bkerensa> knome: supposedly they are doing it in waves... First people got invites the first day but they have been adding people
<JanC> bkerensa: you got an invite for their beta test?
<bkerensa> JanC: sure did
<JanC> eh, weird
<JanC> just a couple of days ago somebody told me that were the conditions for the first round of beta tests
<bkerensa> JanC: So my invite was due to me writing for OMG... me and Joey both got invited directly by the Valve through the Ubuntu Desktop Team
<bkerensa> I got mine roughly two days after the first UDS wave
<JanC> bkerensa: well, it was claimed that they didn't want bug reports outside the data set I mentioned earlier
<bkerensa> JanC: huh yeah... I know people on other distros got invited
<bkerensa> like their are people using Arch playing with invite
<bkerensa> :s
<JanC> but I'm not part of anything, just trying to get answer to questions I get from people in other channels...
<JanC> bkerensa: I heard several people lied
<bkerensa> JanC: Im sure hundreds did
<bkerensa> :)
<JanC> and of course, you know very well that the download location has been public knowledge for some time...
<bkerensa> JanC: indeed thats how the Arch porting started
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> sadly TF2 on Steam uses nearly all my memory and since its a 32 bit binary Steam is unable to use my full memory available
<JanC> to me, the "Arch port" didn't seem legal, but that's another story, I suppose?
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-11-14
<nhandler> For the UDS videos, are they still getting copied over to the ubuntudevelopers account? Or is the raw google hangout video (i.e. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jcixq-kcF7s&feature=plcp) the final home?
<bkerensa> hola buenos noches  chilicuil
<chilicuil> hola bkerensa, buenas noches 8)
<bkerensa> como estas?
<chilicuil> bkerensa: muy bien, preparandome para ir a dormir, a ti como te va?
<bkerensa> chilicuil: trabajando en los bugs
<bkerensa> :)
<chilicuil> bkerensa: que genial, estamos teniendo unos hangouts para hacerlo en equipo, tal vez te interese participar en el proximo, será el dia jueves 15 de nov
<bkerensa> chilicuil: maybe when I get back from vacation... Jueves mi ocupado
<chilicuil> bkerensa: got it, np, when you have a little of time, feel free to join us, we've shedule regular meetings, every tuesday, thursday and saturday at 9pm utc-6
<chilicuil> bkerensa: have fun in your holidays =)
<bkerensa> chilicuil: you know they have a Latin America Open Source G+ Hangout?
<chilicuil> bkerensa: no, I've no idea
<bkerensa> Fedora/Mozilla and a few other communities do it... mostly people from brasil... argentina... peru... etc
<bkerensa> :)
<chilicuil> bkerensa: wow, that sounds cool, I'll check it out
<Tm_T> good morning community
<bkerensa> Good Morning Tm_T
<dholbach> good morning
<bkerensa> dholbach: morning!
<dholbach> hi bkerensa
<bkerensa> dholbach: :s ubuntu-dev-tools is bugging
<bkerensa> ;p
<dholbach> how about filing a bug about it? :-)
<bkerensa> dholbach: oh I did... apparently slangasek filed a bug about the issue awhile back but it disappeared and so is now re-filed :) basically submittodebian is adding stuff to diff that is not actually being changed
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> and so its making upstream cranky
<bkerensa> :D
<dholbach> ok
<AlanBell> who knows about steam and games and stuff?
<AlanBell> enough to talk to the IRC ops team about how people with games issues should be supported
<Tm_T> +1
<jussi> AlanBell: well popey always seems to be taling about it on social media... :P: P
<bkerensa> AlanBell: Considering Steam is not in our repos we should be directing them to the resources valve provides to beta testers which is the forums they get access to if they are a beta tester imo
<bkerensa> If the issue is determined to not be a result of steam but instead one of the packages the Desktop Team is working on to support Steam in Ubuntu then a bug should be filed on the package
<Tm_T> bkerensa: bug isn't user support though
<Tm_T> "don't talk, just go file a bug" is rather non-helping approach
<popey> individual games in steam often have support links...
<bkerensa> Tm_T: Sure. We  should direct them to the support resources valve offers if its Steam but if its related to a Ubuntu package a bug should be filed
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1357483/  for example
<Tm_T> bkerensa: what I'm trying to say is if it's related to ubuntu and not clearly valve issue, I wonder where to direct people to discuss their problem, it isn't always a bug
<bkerensa> Tm_T: If it is related to Ubuntu would #Ubuntu not be the appropriate place to provide support?
<Tm_T> bkerensa: not if it's not supported product (:
<Tm_T> I would bet in most cases it's not clear if it's Valve to blame or something we should do (without actual support?)
<bkerensa> Tm_T: They will still get errors
<Tm_T> should we support anything related to Steam anyway?
<knome> no (:
<bkerensa> Tm_T: well the steam package still uses Ubuntu Packages.... so we should always be willing to support packages in our repos even if they are dependencies of a third party application
<bkerensa> imo
<Tm_T> bkerensa: ofcourse
<Tm_T> but in user support, the line isn't that simple necessarily
<bkerensa> I think the defining line is going to be whether the user can provide a error from a log or a crash message
 * Tm_T might be making this more complicated than necessary
<bkerensa> nah
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> the discussion is good to have
<bkerensa> considering this is something that more and more users will be using
<knome> Tm_T, you should keep your blog updated :]
<Tm_T> knome: I should /:
<knome> Tm_T, and you should make the blog posts page the default page for the site
<bkerensa> AlanBell: I might suggest asking bryceh he is one of the key people from the Desktop Team working directly with Valve
<popey> do we support desura?
<Tm_T> so basicly anything related to actually using Steam is out of our scope, we only deal with (supported) dependencies itself?
<bkerensa> popey: not currently their source has a mess of non-free code and licensing issues atm
<Tm_T> knome: hmm, I'm unsure about that
<popey> i dont mean from a code pov
<Tm_T> knome: I've been considering including the newest post to main page though
<popey> i mean, desura == steam really
<knome> Tm_T, why? now you're just serving a static page and everybody who comes back to your site needs to click on the blog posts link :)
<popey> it's a portal to buy games, and if we support one we should support the other IMO
<bkerensa> popey: no we do not currently support steam
<bkerensa> eck
<bkerensa> desure*
<czajkowski> aloha
<knome> Tm_T, maybe
<Tm_T> knome: talking about blog, I made radical changes to theme /:
<AlanBell> thanks bkerensa, a name was all I was after at the moment :)
<dholbach> dpm, so no team meeting today I guess ;-)
<dpm> ha!
<dpm> bacon 2.0 on the way!
<dholbach> dpm, I guess I'll have to wait until my specs get approved :)
<dpm> dholbach, mine are also waiting approval, but I've never had a problem with having less work to do ;)
<dholbach> I'm not sure that's how it works :)
<czajkowski> lol
<dpm> one can always dream
<dholbach> yeah
<dholbach> dpm, nice mix
<dholbach> I'm just a few minutes in, but I like the tunes
<dpm> dholbach, cool, I'm glad. The main mission is that people enjoy it, I had my share of fun playing it already :)
<dholbach> I'm likely going to play in 2 weeks again too
<czajkowski> ah yay more new tunes
<dholbach> no DnB or Dubstep, but more likely like the last two mixes I put online
<dholbach> dpm, where do you get all the tunes?
<dholbach> danilos, zdravo!
<danilos> dholbach, zdravo-zdravo :)
<dpm> dholbach, different places: http://bandcamp.com or http://ohsoswing.com for the modern bands. For older bands the u1 music store or amazon. Also from CDs that are not online but that I get when we go to festivals. My favourites ones are from street bands: you always get a burned CD with a paper case from them :)
<dpm> often from the extremely cheap kind of CD-R, where you cannot tell which side you should put on the player
<czajkowski> heh so true
<dholbach> haha
<dpm> :)
<dholbach> one thing I do a lot is use soundcloud.com follow artists I like and see which songs they favourite from other artists, and in no time you have a big network of artists which give you lots of new stuff to play with :)
<dpm> dholbach, ah, yes, soundcloud too. I start following them too, and if I'm lucky they put their music on sale on bandcamp
 * jokerdino pokes AskUbuntu.
<cjohnston> mornin
<jcastro_> hey dpm
<jcastro_> http://91.189.93.108/
<jcastro_> dpm: Got time to show me a few things? Mostly like the menus and stuff
<dpm> jcastro_, sure, but let me check if the consumer apps team call starting in 5 mins is on first. Otherwise we can talk straight away
<jcastro_> I am stumbling around and finding things, by the time you are done I'll have enough questions. :)
<dpm> ok, cool :)
<dpm> ok, jcastro_, whenever you want, let's do it!
 * dpm lunches, bbl
<dpm> so Baby Jack Taylor Bacon is there!
<cjohnston> yay
<czajkowski> as other channels are saying, Baby back bacon has arrived :)
<czajkowski> dpm: all ready for you https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/211651
<czajkowski> we did it a lot faster this time :)
<dpm> czajkowski, indeed, thanks
<cprofitt> woot!!
<cprofitt> do we know if baby bacon is a boy or a girl?
<pleia2> Jack Taylor Bacon sounds like a boy :)
<cprofitt> Yes, that it does
<cprofitt> did not see the name...
<cprofitt> now the quest for bacon sleep will begin
<dholbach> alright my friends - see you all tomorrow :)
<jcastro_> AlanBell:
<jcastro_> http://91.189.93.108/
<jcastro_> thoughts?
<AlanBell> it works
 * AlanBell reads
<jcastro_> tl;dr; I am sick of moin
<jcastro_> so I stole developer.u.c
<AlanBell> fair enough
<jcastro_> and you always have a keen eyeball ...
<AlanBell> moin is good if you want other people to do the work, anything else is better if you want it done properly
<jcastro_> The ~charmers team will have access to modify the content
<jcastro_> AlanBell: I am aware Resources i basically empty crap and "Charm Store" links to a totally unintegrated site.
<AlanBell> http://91.189.93.108/wp-content/themes/ubuntudeveloperportal/img/pattern-featured.gif is that supposed to be like the border on the dash?
<AlanBell> that is the background around the "Our best Juju Charms" box
<jcastro_> Pretty sure
<jcastro_> looks like the same as used on developer.ubuntu.com
<AlanBell> cool, it is nice but not part of the official brand guidelines as such I think
<AlanBell> I want them to have more guidelines for web apps and that would be a good element to incorporate
<AlanBell> right now the website brand guidelines are for making something that looks like an Ubuntu website
<AlanBell> what I want is a web application that looks like it belongs on the Ubuntu desktop as much as a local native application does
<AlanBell> but anyhow, your juju site looks fine to me
<jcastro_> <3
<AlanBell> I really like the way the charm store exposes the documentation like github does, and like launchpad doesn't
<jcastro_> oh, the readme bits?
<AlanBell> yeah
<jcastro_> yeah, that is 100% stolen from github, it forces people to have a good README if it's really your project's homepage
<AlanBell> launchpad should completely steal that and extend it so that every project has a documentation section that is served up from the bzr tree
<AlanBell> with juju, is there anything for maintaining multiple separate infrastructures yet?
<jcastro_> sure, that's always been there
<jcastro_> as long as they're not mixed.
<AlanBell> by which I mean, as a consultancy firm, can you have multiple customers, all using a juju setup and do interesting things across them all, and individually
<jcastro_> yeah, multiple environments, we do that
<AlanBell> ok, cool
<jcastro_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/65364/how-can-i-configure-multiple-deployment-environments-for-juju
<jcastro_> so the headers under environments: it would be like "customer-one:" and so one
<jcastro_> then you do like "juju deploy -ecustomer-one mysql"
<jcastro_> and so on
<AlanBell> ah right
<AlanBell> that is kind of a good use-case to have as an example
 * jcastro_ fixes
<mhall119> jcastro_: is there an env variable you can set, soyou don't have to specify in every command
<jcastro_> yeah
<jcastro_> I don't know what it is offhand
<jcastro_> post it on AU and I can look at it in a minute
<mhall119> jcastro_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/217231/how-can-i-make-juju-use-the-same-environment-without-specifying-it-on-each-comma
<bkerensa> JanC: So the UDS invites go out here in the next day or so :) I guess the people who got early invites were on a special list
<bkerensa> Hopefully today they will go out
<knome> christoffer, sorry, i'm a bit late
<knome> christoffer, but here i am :)
<christoffer> #ubuntu-nordic knome
<jcastro_> mhall119: ah nuts
<jcastro_> I bzr'ed all wp-content instead of just the theme
<jcastro_> do you think that will be a problem?
<mhall119> jcastro_: it'll mean you're stuck with that version of the WP code
<mhall119> it'll probably be bad
<mhall119> in unknowable ways
<mhall119> oh, wait, only wp-content/
<mhall119> that's probably okay
<mhall119> it'll be themes + plugins
<mhall119> at least all the uploaded content is somewhere else
<jcastro_> nod
<jcastro_> should I just redo it to be the theme dir?
<marcoceppi> jcastro_: wrt to the wp charm, it expects the wp-content directory
<marcoceppi> if that helps push a decision one way or the other
<jcastro_> yeah
<jcastro_> since we didn't juju deploy it I never used that
 * marcoceppi nod
<jcastro_> well, either way I don't think it'll be a problem for IS to get the content
<jcastro_> mhall119: hey, can you do a mysqldump on the instance when you get a chance?
<jcastro_> actually, if you can cron it to scp the dump over to another box like people.u.c so we have that that would be swell
<mhall119> heh, sorry 'bout that
<jcastro_> no worries
<jcastro_> the networking glitched on canonistack and I skipped a heartbeat there for a sec, heh
<mhall119> jcastro_: I can get dumps taken via cron, but not scp'd to people.u.c
<mhall119> jcastro_: you can get them from http://91.189.93.108/dbdumps/ now though
<marcoceppi> jcastro_: I've got a cron set up to just rsync that entire HTTP directory to another server for now
<mhall119> marcoceppi: I symlinks the dbdumps folder under the wordpress root
<mhall119> jcastro_: how often do you want it to take dbdumps?
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-11-15
<mhall119> jcastro_: you're getting dbdumps every 6 hours now, they're 6MB a piece, so we should have a while before we fill up the HDD
<jcastro_> mhall119: thanks! marcoceppi ^^
<mhall119> np
<mhall119> jcastro_: I'm gzipping them now, so they're only about 1MB
<marcoceppi> jcastro_: I've got this running via cron: `/usr/bin/wget -np -m --level 1 http://91.189.93.108/dbdumps/ /home/marco/juju-db/` on a different server, so "off-site" backups
<dholbach> good morning
<philipballew> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi philipballew
<czajkowski> aloha
<philipballew> howdy czajkowski
<czajkowski> philipballew: up late I see
<philipballew> yes indeed. Trying to get some Java  homework done. I dont really have a normal schedule for sleep.
<knome> who does?
<knome> to be exact, at least the 9-to-5 -based sleeping rhythm isn't "normal"
<knome> normal is "go to sleep when tired and wake when you're not"
<knome> there was even some study about it
<philipballew> monday night i got 3 hours of sleep and tuesday night I got 13 knome
<knome> philipballew, yeah... but as long as you weren't tired before you went to sleep, the scientists say it's fine ;)
<philipballew> I drink a lot of coffee to stay awake and do homework
<philipballew> maybe that is bad knome
<knome> mmh, well, probably
<philipballew> yeah, but java will not type itself
<knome> based on my experience, coffee only "moves" the natural tiredness
<knome> but otoh, you can only move it by coffee so far
<philipballew> knome, for sure. hints the 2 hours, then 13
<knome> hehe
<philipballew> might call it a night in a few
<philipballew> almost 3am here
<elfy> I'd certainly call that night ;)
<philipballew> got to be up by 7am
<elfy> good night philipballew :)
<elfy> sleep well
<philipballew> night
<philipballew> I will, thank you
<knome> nighty!
<czajkowski> oh can we get jono to do http://i.imgur.com/iIOf3.gif
<cjohnston> mornin
<jcastro_> mhall119: hey does the juju website instance have like a uuid on it or instance #?
<jcastro_> I am filing a ticket to move it to prod and want to reference it
<dholbach> alright my friends
<dholbach> I call it a day
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow
<dholbach> hugs!
<mhall119> jcastro_: do you know the license for the AU ribbon icons?
<jcastro_> what icons?
<mhall119> jcastro_: the badges that you earn
<jcastro_> not sure
<jcastro_> I think MT made them, he's was a canonical employee at the time
<jcastro_> so not sure
<mhall119> jcastro_: would you be able to find out?  The accomplishments developers would like to re-use them for the AU trophy icons
<jcastro_> Ask the design team I think?
<jcastro_> marcoceppi: do you know? ^
<marcoceppi> mhall119: The ones at the bottom of this sprite? http://cdn.sstatic.net/askubuntu/img/sprites.png?v=2
<mhall119> marcoceppi: yes
<mhall119> 3rd from the bottom
<marcoceppi> According to the site footer: "site design / logo © 2012 stack exchange inc; user contributions licensed under cc-wiki with attribution required" So it would appear it's copyright stack exchange. I/you can ask on meta.au to get an official answer.
<marcoceppi> Also, on the trademark-guidance page "Do not include elements of our network that are not user-contributed content (i.e. no copyright material)."
<marcoceppi> However, AU is and always will be unique in the SE network, so that might not be the case for some of our elements
<mhall119> marcoceppi: jcastro_: http://meta.askubuntu.com/questions/5385/what-copyright-license-are-the-badge-images-under
<bkerensa> go forth and enjoy steam beta :)
<bkerensa> #ubuntu-steam is now open
<jcastro_> \o/
<marcoceppi> weeee
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: hey, can you check my MP for the blueprint link thingy, please?
<cjohnston> probably not for a while
<JoseeAntonioR> np, then
<cjohnston> keep deving, but I'm slammed for the next two weeks
<JoseeAntonioR> sure
<JoseeAntonioR> I'll investigate the red borders issue
<daker> woow steam invites
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-11-16
<jcastro_> bkerensa: misleading headline
<jcastro_> that's just some wine thing!
<bkerensa> jcastro_: on Ubuntu
<mhall119> I'd be fine with it being wine, but it's still pretty hacked together it seems
<mhall119> also, it's still silverlight
<mhall119> so not a FLOSS solution
<bkerensa> mhall119: the hacked together part is getting sorted it will all be patched upstream and a ppa made to make install painless
<bkerensa> there likely will not be a FLOSS solution since Netflix has been adamant about not working on Linux
<mhall119> it's not that they don't want to work on Linux, it's that they can't provide DRM on an open system
<bkerensa> correct
<bkerensa> much like Steam is not open sourcing its platform for a very similar reason
<mhall119> I'm sure they'd happily support Netflix on Linux with Silverlight
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> well the thing is they are moving away from silverlight
<mhall119> right, IIRC Microsoft is killing it off
<bkerensa> and last time I checked Microsoft was not willing to work with Mono folks in the past anyways
<mhall119> they've been very willing to work with Mono
<bkerensa> wat
<mhall119> they just won't guarantee a DRM implementation on an open source codebase
<bkerensa> hah
<bkerensa> :D
<mhall119> If memory serves, Microsoft did a lot of work with the Mono project to create Moonlight
<mhall119> What they won't provide is the DRM bits (Playsforsure or something like that)
<mhall119> so while the Netflix client will likely run on Moonlight just fine, without the DRM parts it won't be able to decode the videos
<bkerensa> so solution is
<bkerensa> Canonical subsidizes Netflix to provide a closed package
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> otherwise how will Ubuntu TV ever work?
<mhall119> same way Roku does, the OEM provides the DRM bits in hardware
<bkerensa> so it will be a open source tv but with closed hardware?
<mhall119> yes
<mhall119> DRM doesn't work with "open"
<mhall119> since it, by necessity, must give you a copy of the decryption key without letting you access the decryption key
<mhall119> which is why a closed-source package from Canonical isn't likely, we would have to guarantee to the content producers that users will not be able to access the key we ship with the package
<mhall119> and given that our users can do a lot of things to access it that they can't do on Windows or Mac, that'd be very, very hard to guarantee
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<elfy> hi czajkowski
<cjohnston> mornin
<daker> hi
<Pici> Is http://ubuntu.mirocommunity.org/ supposed to still exist?
<Pici> Where would a user find content that was there.
<czajkowski> Pici: what was on there?
<czajkowski> never heard of it before
<jcastro_> it used to have ubuntudeveloper content
<Pici> Oh, I misread the user request, they're looking for content from UDS-M
<jcastro_> it should be on ubuntudeveloper and/or the blip channel
<Pici> jcastro_: righto, I'll point them in that direction.
<jcastro_> so originally we uploaded all the videos to blip
<jcastro_> and then it would distribute to youtube and miro
<jcastro_> but miro and blip changed interfaces/goals at some point
<jcastro_> so now it's just basically using blip to autoupload to youtube
<jcastro_> dholbach: hey did you guys figure out what to do with the FAQ? SHould I idle in your meeting?
<dholbach> jcastro_, I think cwayne18 is on it and it might take a while
<dholbach> but I'm not 100% sure
<dholbach> I can ask him in the meeting
<jcastro_> k, #ubuntu-meeting?
<dholbach> yep
<dholbach> what a great meeting
<nhandler> /134/85
<dholbach> have a great weekend everyone
<bkerensa> jcastro_: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4795880 (posted) also upboat on Reddit
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-11-18
<ashams> hi
<mohamedalaa98> Hello guys :D
<ashams> we are trying to create a video to explain the idea of Appreciation Day, but none of us know how
<ashams> can anyone help/
<ashams> ?
<toddy> hello mohamedalaa98 - hi ashams
<mohamedalaa98> toddy: hello :D
<ashams> hey
<ashams> toddy, can you help us to create it :D
<smartboyhw> Ah Appreciation Day. let me go and appreciate 20 people:P
<mohamedalaa98> :D
<toddy> you don't know how to explain the idea or to create it (technical), ashams ?
<ashams> toddy, I got the idea
<ashams> but can't make the voicing-over
<tsimpson> !screencast
<ubot2> Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<ashams> and designing images
<mohamedalaa98> toddy: ashams suggested the idea :D
<mohamedalaa98> can someone record the screen cast please?
<ashams> mohamedalaa98, we can do it if that's the case
<mohamedalaa98> :/
<ashams> I was talking about something like this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9RwvrCfe2nM
<ashams> that's why it needs a designer a someone to voice over
<toddy> I am not a designer. so, I think that I can't help by doing something like that.
<ashams> toddy well, thanks anyway.
<smartboyhw> cielak, merge for the desktop accomplishments are here also
<smartboyhw> https://code.launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/ubuntu-desktop-accomplishments/bug-1080346/+merge/134807
<ashams> smartboyhw, it's not appreciation literally, just recognition will be enough
<smartboyhw> oOps wrong place sorry;P
<ashams> you don't need to contact ppl too
<ashams> :)
<smartboyhw> ashams, ok
<akgraner> ashams, if you have google plus just create a hangout on air - say what you have to say then edit the video using the youtube video editor and post the link in a blog post.   - I'm stepping away from my computer for a few hours before I throw it through the window and going to enjoy a football game then I'll come back and help pleia2 with anything that still needs doing for UWN  - so I'll be online most of the evening and night f
<akgraner> or that and some work stuff so ping me if you still need a hand
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-11-11
<chilicuil> not that I'm aware of
<IdleOne> you guys who? there are many ubuntu related mailing lists
<mhall119> belkinsa: if you mean the Canonical community team, no we don't
<belkinsa> Thank you everyone, I don't what I was thinking when I asked that question.
<daker> nigelb: http://edition.cnn.com/video/data/2.0/video/international/2013/11/06/spc-inside-the-middle-east-morocco-a.cnn.html
<bkerensa> A large school district considering options like Ubuntu to replace Windows XP http://www.oregonlive.com/hillsboro/index.ssf/2013/11/hillsboro_school_district_cons_1.html#incart_river
<jose> hey, does anyone know what happened to jono?
<toddc> he was here this morning
<jose> hmm, I'm supposed to have a meeting with him just now
<toddc> good luck
<popey> jose: vacation in the US
<jose> popey: just being on the phone with him, thanks though!
<popey> super
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-11-12
<jono> jose, hey
<jose> jono: hey, how's it goint?
<jose> going*
<jono> jose, greag!
<jono> hangout?
<jose> sure, give me a sec
<jono> jose, just throw me a link and then I will join
<jono> jose, just paste me the link
<jono> and I will join
<nigelb> daker: that was a pretty interesting read!
<nigelb> erm, wtach :)
<nigelb> I need coffee.
<dholbach> good morning
<trinikrono> good mornings
<philipballew> dholbach, on early tonight (today) I see
<dholbach> hi philipballew
<dholbach> yep, I'm still on IST it seems :)
<philipballew> dholbach, I was glad to see that you had a great time. Memories that will  never fade.
<dholbach> yeah, it was great :)
<elfy> morning dholbach philipballew
<dholbach> hi elfy
<elfy> dholbach: you been somewhere good?
<dholbach> yep, India :)
<elfy> oh nice :)
<philipballew> elfy, top of the morning to you.
<elfy> hi
<elfy> dholbach: so - where about's in India - or was it a roving about thing?
<dholbach> I went to Bangalore, Mysore, Goa and Mumbai
<elfy> sounds great :)
<elfy> I always have trouble remembering Mumbai - it was still Bombay when I went to school - I forget Sri Lanka as well - that was still Ceylon ...
<bkerensa> jcastro: want a $2000 Google Compute Credit?
<bkerensa> :D
<jcastro> I'm good, thanks!
<bkerensa> kk
<pleia2> poor google compute, can't give that stuff away :)
<mhall119> lol
<marcoceppi> popey: you around?
<popey> marcoceppi: ya
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-11-13
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> hola dpm
<dpm> morning dholbach
<elfy> morning all
<elfy> dholbach: sorry - but I've been doing that bug reporting thing again for the community pages  ... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-community-website/+bug/1250747
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1250747 in Ubuntu Community Website "Error on http://community.ubuntu.com/contribute/ " [Undecided,New]
<dholbach> elfy, it needs to be read in the context of the whole paragraph
<dholbach> help docs team: review forums threads, see if they can be added as guides to the help wiki
<dholbach> that's at least how I understand it
<dholbach> I didn't write this piece of text
<elfy> lol
<dholbach> why do you laugh?
<elfy> I didn't write it either :)
<elfy> don't get defensive :)
<elfy> I don't read it like that at all, when I read that section I get : Find something, read the forum, check it, add it to wiki
<dholbach> I just wanted to make clear that I may be the "go to person" for the page, but don't want to take credit for writing all the text :)
<elfy> I suppose I can sort of see what it's aimed at, but perhaps it's not conveying it that way
<dholbach> so how do you understand it?
<elfy> dholbach: oh - I know you didn't write it all :) you just happen to be the person I see in the morning when I notice these things
<elfy> dholbach: at first glance there are all these links to wiki/docs with a random forum link in the middle
<elfy> it 'appears' to be a reference to a dead attempt to get good information from the forum to the wiki
<dholbach> elfy, via https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WikiGuide it refers to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DocumentationTeam/Wiki/Tasks which specifically mentions the forums how to section
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> so if we can refine the text blurb on community.u.c and link to the right places, we might make it make sense after all :)
<elfy> I'll have a look at those links when I'm back from work then. Once I've done that I might be able to discern what the comm page is trying to say and will make a note on the bug
<elfy> how does that sound?
<dholbach> sounds great to me :)
<elfy> I shall go back to muttering about work now - cya later :)
<dholbach> thanks elfy
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> hey dholbach!
<dholbach> all right my friends - I'm off for today! see you tomorrow! hugs!
<jono> jose, ping?
<jcastro> hey jono
<jcastro> I am having gtalk plugin issues, is there a way I can be dialed in via normal phone for the press room thing?
<jono> jcastro, we are not doing it today
<jcastro> thanks!
<jcastro> it's still on the calendar btw
<jono> I am just providing a summary of the recent sprint
<jono> ok, will delete
<jono> mhall119, can you notify everyone that we are not doing it
<jono> thanks!
<mhall119> sure
<mhall119> man, does google calendar not have an option to cancel just one event in a series?
<cjohnston> it does
<cjohnston> delete then it asks you
<jcastro> hey jono popey mhall119
<jcastro> did you guys see the Moto G?
<jcastro> $179, fully unlocked
<jcastro> man, if we could get UT on there ....
<mhall119> G?
<mhall119> no, havne't seen that yet
<jcastro> http://motorola-blog.blogspot.com/2013/11/introducing-moto-g-exceptional-phone-at.html
<jcastro> it's a stripped down moto X
<jcastro> but you can get them in colors and stuff
<jcastro> I am thinking .... ORANGE.
<mhall119> is it as easily hackable as the Nexus devices?
<jcastro> no clue
<mhall119> pre-Google Motorola was notorious for locking their devices up
<jcastro> my job is to drop a bomb like this and then escape out the back
<mhall119> damn you jcastro!
 * mhall119 shakes fist in the air
<bkerensa> I have the Moto X... I don't know how awesome a stripped down one would be
<bkerensa> The battery life on the Moto X though is hands down amazing
<popey> jcastro: http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p01l3ljq
<popey> also jcastro http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00pgv4j
<jose> jono: sorry, was at school, what's up?
<jono> jose, its ok, all sorted
<jono> thanks!
<jose> great then, no worries :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-11-14
<jose> pleia2, mhall119, cprofitt: congratulations on CC!
<pleia2> thanks :)
 * IdleOne is happy with the results
<IdleOne> congrats :)
<dholbach> who of you guys is on trusty already?
 * elfy is - has been since the weekend
<dholbach> elfy, and? how is it looking? everything operational so far? :)
<elfy> it's great here for me - but don't forget it'll be Xubuntu I'm looking at - though from what I've read elsewhere UBuntu appears to be working as well
 * dholbach takes the plunge
 * elfy was just joking ... everything is in a terrible state ... 
<elfy> :p
<dholbach> so far, trusty is looking good :)
<elfy> :)
 * elfy installed the gtk3 indicators for our gtk2 panel - looking good here for a super LTS
<elfy> dholbach: seems you didn;t get the invite right :)
<dholbach> elfy, what?
<elfy> can't get back in to the channel
<dholbach> elfy, sent the invite again
<jussi> you need to set +I on elfy likely
<jussi> !modes
<ubot2> There are many different channel and user modes on freenode (see !freenode). Here's a list: http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<dholbach> jussi, hum, thanks
<dholbach> I have no idea what I'm doing
<dholbach> how do I do a "permanent invite" to a channel
<dholbach> or something
<jussi> dholbach: /mode #channel +I *@ubuntu/member/forestpiskie
<jussi> I think that should do it
<jussi> youll need to be opped to do that though
<elfy> that's what we use for the forum channels
<elfy> hi jussi :)
<jussi> hi elfy
<jussi> dholbach: remembering to replace #channel with the appropriate channel
<dholbach> aha, ok
<dholbach> thanks a bunch jussi
<jussi> dholbach: yw
<dholbach> jussi, can I get a list of all the invites?
<jussi> dholbach: yes, /mode #channel +I
<jussi> with no params it gives the list
<dholbach> ok great
<dholbach> looks like I didn't mess up everything
<dholbach> woohoo
<jussi> :)
<elfy> dholbach: you want me to check?
<dholbach> I shouldn't be trusted with the keys :)
<elfy> lol
<jussi> yeah, dholbach has no idea about locks :P
<elfy> I refuse to comment on the trouble I had with perms in a channel :)
<popey> congrats elfy
<elfy> thank you popey :)
<mhall119> thanks jose
<jono> pleia2, mhall119, dholbach, cprofitt, elfy, congrats on the CC position!
<jono> what a fantastic council :-)
<elfy> thanks jono
<jono> :-)
<dholbach> thanks jono
<mhall119> thanks jono
<jussi> oh dear, they let mhall119 onto the council... the end of the world is nigh!!! :P :P :P :P :P :P :P
<elfy> it's even worse - they let me on
<jussi> (really, congratulations, looks a pretty decent council to me)
<mhall119> jussi: I promise to rule with an iron fist
<IdleOne> how many are not Canonical employees?
<jussi> elfy: wait, what? YOU?????!!
<elfy> IdleOne: at least 4
<mhall119> 4?
<jussi> IdleOne: why didnt you run? we could have had some fun... :P
<IdleOne> jussi: I don't even like walking
<jussi> mhall119: "not" canonical employees
<elfy> pretty sure cz isn't - cprofitt pleia2 me aren't
<mhall119> oh, 4 not employees
<mhall119> it's just dholbach and I as employees
<jussi> cz<tab> was, isnt anymore afaik
<mhall119> yeah, cz is working at 10gen now, MongoDB community manager
<elfy> wasn't sure about yokozar
<mhall119> nope
<jussi> and mark....
<jussi> :P
<mhall119> who stretches the definition of "employee" :)
<popey> everyone always isn't sure about yokozar
<pleia2> popey: ++
<pleia2> (fwiw, he works for a local SF company)
<jussi> mhall119: well, He is the owner yes, but also works on the design team, no? therefore, and employee?
<dholbach> jussi, no
<dholbach> wow
<dholbach> "Kim JongUn is now following Ubuntu Development on Google+"
<mhall119>  wait what?
<daker> huh
<dholbach> I guess "Somebody going by the name of 'Kim JongUn' on G+ is now following Ubuntu Development on Google+" is more accurate :)
<AlanBell> I wonder if the new community council can help get some more IRCC nominations happening
<IdleOne> AlanBell: what is the deadline for nominations?
<dholbach> mhall119, elfy: so? how was the first time? ;-)
<mhall119> shorter than I expected ;)
<dholbach> haha
 * dholbach hugs mhall119
 * mhall119 hugs back in a mostly platonic fashion
<dholbach> all rightie
<dholbach> I call it a day
<dholbach> see you guys tomorrow!
<elfy> much like an FC meeting - short and sweet
<AlanBell> IdleOne: end of the month
<mhall119> AlanBell: is there a call for nominations blog of fridge post I can link to?
<elfy> mhall119: all I've seen is the irc mailing list post https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-irc/2013-November/001623.html
<elfy> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2013/11/08/irc-council-elections-announcement/
<elfy> missed that
<AlanBell> yup, thats the one :)
<mhall119> thanks elfy
<mhall119> AlanBell: posted on G+, if you care to share it around
 * elfy should look at this g+ thing a bit more  he guesses ... 
<mhall119> elfy: everybody is using it, even Kim JungUn
<elfy> I read that :p
 * elfy wanders off to aks little one about all this 'social' stuff :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-11-15
<dholbach> good morning
<elfy> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi elfy
<jcastro> hey dholbach or mhall119
<dholbach> hey jcastro or mhall119
<jcastro> hey so I have this guy, SuperMatt
<jcastro> who has been experimenting with Google Helpouts
<jcastro> to help Ubuntu users
<jcastro> I was wondering if we could have him give a session on how they work etc. so if people want to use them they know what to do.
<jcastro> from a quick glance they look really useful and it might be worth investigating
<dholbach> a session at vUDS to demo helpouts?
<jcastro> yeah, kind of show people how they work, he's done a few already
<jcastro> it might be worth organizing them a bit
<jcastro> like, best practices, etc
 * popey knows supermatt
<jcastro> https://helpouts.google.com/104760950939866700163/ls/835dad061e4b03e7
<jcastro> for example
<popey> the problem is you can't sign up for them
<popey> you need an invite
<popey> so even if our support people are super keen to do it, they can't.
<jcastro> yeah but people are already doing them
<popey> sure.
<popey> he's the only one in the community doing it
<jcastro> so might as well start figuring out limitations, etc.
<popey> others are non-ubuntu people from what I can tell
<jcastro> I'm just saying we should check it out
 * popey has been ☻
<jcastro> sweet! then you can corun the session and write stuff down. :p
<dholbach> he could just propose a meeting for uds here: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/propose_meeting/
<jcastro> https://helpouts.google.com/103850205879393866467/ls/a6aafe46ff620239
<jcastro> man
<dholbach> there are some community slots open
<jcastro> $25 for 30 minutes
<jcastro> I should do these
<jcastro> dholbach, ok I will do so!
<jcastro> done
<jcastro> just needs to be scheduled
<dholbach> all right my friends, I call it a day
<dholbach> have a great weekend!
<elfy> cya dholbach
<dholbach> bye elfy
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-11-16
<jose> jcastro, mhall119: congrats on the success of discourse
<mhall119> thanks jose, but all I did was post to it, jcastro and friends set it all up
<jose> he did an awesome job :)
<mhall119> he always does :)
<jcastro> heh we haven't really done anything yet
<jcastro> I wanted to get summit integration in but ran out of time
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-11-17
<cprofitt> jcastro: ping
<cprofitt> will the production discourse site be at the testing URL or another?
<cprofitt> I found this on a Google search so was not sure...
<cprofitt> http://discourse.ubuntu.com/
<elfy> I thought it was going to be ubuntu-discourse.org
<cprofitt> that is where the beta site is
<cprofitt> I was under the impression it would remain as well...
<cprofitt> but when I found the other I thought I might have been mistaken
<elfy> it used to be something else - testing-discourse or the like
<cprofitt> if dicourse.ubuntu.com is not going to be the production then it likely needs to be removed
<elfy> yep - though perhaps the plan is to do with other ubuntu things and have them redirect
<cprofitt> re-direct would work
<cprofitt> elfy: found a thread releated to this
<cprofitt> http://ubuntu-discourse.org/t/should-this-be-discourse-ubuntu-com/646/8
<elfy> yea - was reading/had read that
<elfy> I got another 'dicourse' looks odd to me issue now lol
<elfy> got rid of one :)
<pleia2> jcastro: care to fix the spelling of "introducing" in your blog post before I put it all over UWN? :) http://www.jorgecastro.org/2013/11/14/from-0-to-hero-in-a-few-minutes/
<pleia2> (in the title)
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-11-10
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> hey dpm
<dpm> welcome back dholbach!
<popey> morning dpm
<dpm> morning popey
<cjohnston_> ochosi: I just made the commit.. fwiw, the configs are open so anyone could do it
<ochosi> cjohnston_: i asked around before pinging you but ppl pointed me to you... thanks a bunch for the commit and the heads up though!
<cjohnston_> np.. hopefully it'll be live in a few hours. once it's live I'll ask that the redirect be updated
<ochosi> awesome, thanks!
<dholbach> all rightie - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<knome> mhall119, ping
<mhall119> knome: pong
<knome> mhall119, you managing/know anything about discourse?
<mhall119> nope, jcastro is the discourse guy as far as I know
<knome> okay, i'll try to catch him then
<mhall119> I think he's at an AWS event this week, may not be online much
<knome> was just thinking that somebody else might know something about it
<mhall119> knome: maybe marcoceppi?
<mhall119> otherwise as in #canonical-sysadmins
<knome> well, it's a community-related question
<knome> not so much of a technical one
<knome> maybe you can answer it, so briefly:
<knome> the finnish loco was recently set up a subdiscourse
<knome> we started using it in finnish (naturally) and now people post messages that we should speak english in discourse
<knome> so what's the official stance on that? is discourse english-only?
<mhall119> 'people' as in multiple, or just the one guy I see who did it?
<knome> just that one guy.
<mhall119> I'd say don't worry about it then. I don't know if there's an official stance on it, but it seems reasonable to me for loco-team subdiscourses to use that team's native language
<knome> ok, cheers
<mhall119> knome: if you continue getting those kinds of messages, however, please do let me know and we can put together some "official" policy about it
<knome> i will, thanks :)
<elfy> knome: as far as I know - from when this was all originally discussed - the idea is to use discourse to replace forum loco areas
<elfy> that would include foo as a language
<knome> yeah, it seems the only obvious way for me since this was offered for us for a replacement of our forum
<marcoceppi> knome: which one guy?
<knome> marcoceppi, http://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/haluatko-auttaa-ubuntu-suomen-yhteisoa-esittaydy-taalla/1953/8?u=knome
<knome> if there's a way to give some of us moderator rights on that subdiscourse, great.
<popey> meh
 * popey would ignore that
<popey> the problem is if you go to the home page you could see all manner of languages
<knome> understand that
<knome> we wouldn't have any problems if our subdiscourse was excluded from showing up on the front page
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-11-11
<dpm> good morning
<silverlion> dpm : mornin'
 * silverlion yawns
<dpm> hey silverlion :)
<silverlion> how are things?
<dpm> silverlion, UOS, Scope Showdown... busy, but all exciting things :)
<silverlion> dpm so am I busy and nothing but busy ;)
<dholbach> good morning
<popey> morning
<silverlion> good morning
<dholbach> relocating, brb
<popey> jose: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir seems to be a bit wrong timzeone wise.
<jose> popey: when is the Q&A supposed to go? afaik it was tuesdays 15 UTC
<popey> well whoever's calendar it's in, its wrong because in my calendar it shows at 16:00 UTC
<popey> anyway..
<popey> can you delete that tweet?
<jose> I can, sure
<popey> We _may_ not do it today
<belkinsa> UTC doesn't have time light savings, maybe you are in GMT?
<popey> and instead do it during UOS
<popey> I know how timezones work ☻
<jose> popey: want me to cancel the session for this week?
<belkinsa> I know, shameless pug by me.
<jose> it's on the uonair cal, automatically triggers
<popey> jose: lets remove it for today and we can decide when to re-add it. thanks jose !
<jose> np :)
<popey> odd that i have it at a different time in my calendar
<popey> strange timezone voodoo
<jose> mhall119: hey, quick question: are we still having the engineering live tomorrow?
<dholbach> quick straw poll: I (and a few others) just became admin of ubuntu-devel-discuss@ which had a HUGE moderation backlog - I'll drop old mails as they won't make much sense... what do you suggest as a cut-off date? 2 months?
<jose> 1 month seems reasonable to me
<dholbach> any more opinions?
<popey> +1 for 1 months
 * popey says "months" to be vague
<dholbach> (I'm personally not too fussed about the exact time)
<elfy> seems a bit short at 1 month
<popey> it depends whether its a new thread or reply too
<popey> new threads should be let through
<popey> replies where someone is duplicating something someone already said 2 months back, less so
<popey> just makes the list noisy and people will get annoyed and reply in an annoyed way and thus make it worse
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> wow... the stuff you see when looking through mails:
<dholbach> X-Mailer: Sylpheed 3.4.0beta7 (GTK+ 2.24.23; x86_64-pc-linux-gnu)
<dholbach> X-Operating-System: NO Operating System, Just Luck ;>]
<dholbach> X-IsTrolling: True
<dholbach> ... nuts!
<popey> hah
<dholbach> it'll be around 20 mails
<dholbach> so not too crazy
<popey> \o/
<popey> friend of mine has:-
<popey> X-Parrot: It is no more. It has joined the choir invisible.
<popey> has had for many years
<elfy> ha ha ha
<popey> http://lists.bitfolk.com/lurker/message/20120626.185844.972d2d08.it.html you can even see it in mail archives
<dholbach> jose, we'll cancel the Q&A today and to one during UOS
<dholbach> thanks popey for bringing up the idea!
<popey> No problemo!
<jose> dholbach: sounds good, cancelled!
<dholbach> dpm, mhall119: there are still quite a few meetings which need to be scheduled
<dholbach> shall we just go ahead and place them on the schedule?
<dpm> dholbach, for the community track, or in general?
<dholbach> dpm, the majority is appdev and community
<dpm> dholbach, it's bank holiday in US, so mhall119 won't be around until tomorrow. Ok, let's do this
<jose> mhall119: I think we'll be good if we close one devops room
<dpm> popey, could you look at the appdev sessions that needs scheduling?
<dpm> dholbach, let's you and I look at those in community
<dholbach> sure
<dpm> dholbach, so I can see two sessions which need scheduling - and I think both could belong to the users track
<dpm> actually, wait
<dpm> the lubuntu one is already scheduled on Thursday
<dpm> dholbach, ok, I've gone ahead and scheduled the ISO one
<dholbach> dpm, can we drop the other one somehow?
<dholbach> the other lubuntu session
<dpm> dholbach, no idea, we'd need to ask mhall119
<dholbach> ok
<dpm> let me see if I can change the status to "Removed" somehow
<dpm> it seems I can't
<mhall119> dpm: which session needs to be dropped?
<dpm> mhall119, "Latest developments in Lubuntu development" -> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22384/community-1411-latest-developments-in-lubuntu-development/
<mhall119> dpm: that one is linked to a BP, the other is not, are you sure you want that one deleted?
<mhall119> If so, I can add the BP link to the other one
<dpm> mhall119, I think that'd be best (adding the BP to the scheduled one), as the scheduled one has got several people subscribed to attend already
<mhall119> and do you want it marked as removed or deleted?
<dholbach> mhall119, what's the difference?
<dpm> mhall119, I've no idea, what's best to just get it removed from the sessions to schedule?
<mhall119> marking as removed keeps it's record in Summit, it just won't be available to schedule
<dholbach> ah ok
<mhall119> ok, done
<dpm> thanks mhall119
<dholbach> sounded a bit like "I like my files just slightly removed, not totally removed" :-P
 * dholbach hugs mhall119
<dpm> popey, dholbach, on Wednesday, I'll need to leave about 20 mins into the last session. I've got something to showcase on the "More appdev/scope code examples", but I will probably not make it to the session. Could we perhaps swap it by the "Why Go" session (currently on Thu)?
<mhall119> dholbach: :)
<dholbach> dpm, sure
<dpm> thanks dholbach
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<dpm> popey, would you be able to do swap the appdev sessions mentioned earlier? ^^
<popey> dpm: lemme see
<dpm> popey, I think there shouldn't be an issue moving the Go session. Gustavo told me he might be able to run it, but it's not sure yet, so we might have to end up cancelling it. Akiva proposed it and I was just trying to help him find someone to actually run the session
<popey> dpm: swapped
<dpm> thanks popey!
<jose> balloons: ping
<jose> mhall119: hey, I have a removed meeting that shouldn't have been removed, what should I do?
<mhall119> jose: unremove it?
<jose> mhall119: don't see any options to
<mhall119> what's the meeting ID?
<jose> 22341
<jose> mhall119: link was hidden.fixed
<mhall119> jose: so you're good now?
<czajkowski> pleia2: 30/11 -? 6/12 I'm there!!!
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-11-12
<elfy> anyone about who can move will cooke's session re the e-mail to the list - I'd have done it, but there's no obvious way to do - and the docs aren't helping :p
<dholbach> jose, are you in touch with any of the other cloud/devops track leads?
<dholbach> jose, there's still two sessions which are not scheduled yet
<jose> hey dholbach, not so much, they've been busy with work I suppose
<jose> dholbach: checking, I just woke up and yesterday everything was set
<dholbach> well, it's not too bad - it's just 2 sessions and not 200 ;-)
 * dholbach hugs jose
 * jose hugs dholbach back
<jose> mhall119: hey, you doing the UE Live or should I cancel it
<mhall119> jose: cancel it
<mhall119> jose: I am going to simulcast the UOS keynote on ubuntuonair.com
<popey> might want to delete this tweet https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir/status/532529525939511296
<belkinsa> It's UOS time!
<belkinsa> ;)
<dholbach> dpm, shall I start the hangout for the roundtable?
<dpm> dholbach, sure, thanks!
<jono> dpm, are we good to go in 10m?
<dpm> jono, at UOS, sorry
<jono> dpm, no worrieS!
<jono> we can catch up next week :-)
<dpm> jono, sounds good
<dpm> nice session dholbach!
<dpm> jono, there's a Mark Q&A coming up next. There's your chance to ask tricky questions as ex-Canonicaler now ;)
<dholbach> dpm, thanks
<dholbach> hey jono, you old hippie!
<elfy> nothing wrong with hippies ...
<dholbach> elfy, not at all
<elfy> lol
<mhall119> jono: you're not participating in UOS session? shame on you
<popey> lolz
<belkinsa> Thanks to whoever scheduled the UOS 14.11 feedback session for me.
<mhall119> belkinsa: no problem :)
<jose> popey: everything's automated, I had already left for univeristy
<pleia2> czajkowski: in the valley, right? I can make it down there after work and maybe you, mjoseph and I can grab some dinner one night :)
<czajkowski> yeah
<czajkowski> no idea of the address
<czajkowski> need to go mail travel agent with a list of places I ened to be in ove rthe next 4 weeks
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-11-13
<mhall119> belkinsa: are you around?
<silverlion> good morning jono ;)
<belkinsa> mhall119, what's up?
<silverlion> o/ belkinsa
<czajkowski> aloha
<silverlion> czajkowski, aloha
 * dholbach spammed the internets about day 2
<elfy> dholbach: going to do best to be there for the CC session
<dholbach> great :)
<mhall119> belkinsa: was going to let you know that i was workingon the lubuntu meeting issues, sent an email instead
<belkinsa> mhall119, I saw and I'm ready for the UOS session that is next
<belkinsa> What is the channel for the room again>
<pleia2> heh, several join requests to ~not-canonical this morning, including 2 with @canonical.com addresses, doh :)
<jose> belkinsa: you're the one with problems?
<belkinsa> Yeah.
<jose> pm
<elfy> mmm - seems the vid is missing from http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22386/1504-release-planning/
<popey> haha pleia2
<jose> elfy: gotta ping laney
<jose> mhall119: found a bug on summit, the date is too long :P
<elfy> jose: why's that - these things not all done centrally?
<jose> elfy: laney is the owner of that video, probably a settings thing
<jose> if it's not settings, then the session is probably lost
<jose> let's hope not
<elfy> jose: okey doke
<czajkowski> he's over in desktop
<elfy> found him in release - which is appropriate :)
<belkinsa> popey, thank you!
 * belkinsa hugs popey 
<popey> np
<belkinsa> popey, I misread your e-mail or misunderstood it.  Do you have something that you want to talk about with Ubuntu Women?
<popey> yes, one topic
<popey> wont take an hour though ☻
<belkinsa> Okay, that works.
<popey> belkinsa: will other people be there?
<popey> or just me?
<belkinsa> We should have others but I'm worried that will be all done via IRC if no one else comes to the hangout
<belkinsa> I'm trying to see if dholbach will come
<czajkowski> belkinsa: when is it ?
<belkinsa> In less than 30 minutes, 18 UTC
<belkinsa> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22369/community-1411-ubuntuwomen/
<popey> be depressing if I'm the only one there
<belkinsa> Yeah, but we can do all via IRC, right?
<elfy> jose: ta - apparently youtube's lack of hamsters for the wheel that powers it is to blame
<jose> elfy: hehe, /me sends a couple hamsters
<popey> belkinsa: yeah, we don't have to use video at all
<popey> can do it all on irc
<popey> no point having video if nobody is going to join
<belkinsa> I think that's what we are doing, we need a way to say that on the UOS session page
<popey> i can edit that if you want
<popey> oh, i can't
<popey> mhall119: who can edit http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22369/community-1411-ubuntuwomen/
<popey> to say that we're doing the session on irc only
<mhall119> popey: it's updated from the LP blueprint, somebody can edit that but it takes an hour or so to sync
<mhall119> popey: I can  update it in LP now if somebody will do it in lp
<mhall119> otherwise my changes will be overwritten on the next sync
<popey> oh
<popey> i thought the description came from a direct edit
<mhall119> not if it's from a BP
<popey> oh okay
<wxl> hey folks question about uos: do i need to set up the google hangout? and am i supposed to do something to get the fancy ubuntu footer? :)
<jose> wxl: yep, you should start it. the 'fancy ubuntu footer' can be gotten at Hangout Toolbox, the tool is called Lower Third
<jose> just input color code #DD4814
<wxl> thx jose :)
<jose> np!
<wxl> you're the best!
<wxl> i guess i could use the lubuntu color too ;)
<jose> :)
<jose> well, as long as you've got the hex code, you can use any color
<wxl> jose: what's the difference between the broadcast and hangout urls?
<jose> wxl: hangout URL will be the actual hangout people join, broadcast URL is a YouTube video *only for watching*
<wxl> oh
<wxl> derp :)
<jose> hangout URL will allow people to join and speak
<wxl> wher edo i get the damn url?
<wxl> language
<wxl> sorry wrong channel :)
 * wxl ducks
<wxl> where do i find the toolbox again? that's the stuff on the side?
<wxl> oh i figured it out
<wxl> belkinsa: np
<wxl> i think i'm ready
<wxl> i *THINK*
<wxl> XD
<wxl> omg will i ever stay on the right channel argh
<balloons> wxl, Lp
<wxl> balloons: hm?
<belkinsa> Are the UOS session IRC channels logged?
<elfy> belkinsa: yea - should be http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/11/12/%23ubuntu-uds-appdev-1.html
<balloons> belkinsa, yes indeed they are
<elfy> for instance
<balloons> bah elfy beat me!
<elfy> I do try :p
<belkinsa> Thanks
<czajkowski> whooo San Fran here I come :D
<belkinsa> Going to visit pleia2?
<czajkowski> I hope so yes
<czajkowski> I'm there for the week to meet people
<belkinsa> I see.
<belkinsa> I have some family friends there.
<wxl> ok i have the possibly stupidest issue ever to raise to the community team. i want a unicorn shirt and i don't see one on shop.ubuntu.com yet. :)
<mhall119> wxl: I want one too, not sure when they'll be available though
<wxl> mhall119: push it upstream XD
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-11-14
<wxl> any reason why we all aren't using the ubuntu on air account so all of the uos videos can be aggregated?
<popey> wxl: multiple people logging into the same G+ account from different countries triggers the google alerts
<wxl> popey: bummer. is anyone working to try to aggregate all the videos into a playlist or something?
<popey> wxl: we can fairly easily do that, we usually do after each uos
<popey> we can just extract all the youtube urls from the database
<wxl> popey: ah ok, cool.
<wxl> i'm sure that will get posted to community-announce?
<popey> we can do, yes
<czajkowski> aloha
<jose> dholbach: hey, mind sharing that doc to joseeantonior@gmail.com, please?
<dholbach> jose, done
<jose> dholbach: thanks! \o/
<dholbach> anytime :)
<dholbach> I'll spam the internets about the start of day3
<dholbach> oh, looks like dpm already did
<dpm> dholbach, I sent it about 20 mins ago, perhaps it wouldn't hurt to do it again ~5 mins before the start
<dholbach> dpm, as I said a few days ago: I won't be able to make it to the last session today, but it's nothing where I absolutely need to be there
<dholbach> dpm, so I'll just make sure all the blueprints are updated and the summaries are written
<dpm> dholbach, yeah, we talked about it already, no worries
<belkinsa> mhall119, I forgot to tell you that making a mailing list for the track leads was an awesome idea.
<dpm> +1
<mhall119> belkinsa: yeah, I have no idea why I didn't think to do that before, it seems to obvious now
<dholbach> dpm, popey, balloons, mhall119: now is probably a good time to fill in the blanks on the summaries page :-)
<dpm> dholbach, indeed :)
<popey> yeah
<popey> that was my intention :D
<dholbach> dpm, do the summaries of the community track largely make sense?
<belkinsa> Can I also have access to the summaries doc too, as I'm a lead also?
<dholbach> belkinsa, can you PM me the email address to share it with?
<dholbach> belkinsa, because I shared it with you already, but I'm happy to re-share
<belkinsa> Okay, I will check
<dpm> belkinsa, you should have received an e-mail
<dholbach> belkinsa, just PM me your email address and I'll re-share :)
<belkinsa> I know, but I can see the doc now
<dholbach> ahhh, great :)
<dpm> balloons, are you doing the summary for the users track, I guess?
<popey> dholbach: uh, there's loads of stuff in the app-dev track section that I wasn't in
<dholbach> popey, I wrote everything I participated in
<popey> dholbach: no, not what I'm saying
<popey> it says "presenter: alan pope"
<dpm> mhall119, do you know who is doing the cloud and developent track summaries?
<popey> then a load of stuff I don't know about
<dholbach> popey, that's what I meant
<popey> I can certainly write up what I do know, but I'm not about to talk about SDK stuff... will tim present that?
<dholbach> popey, he could write up a short summary
<dholbach> it's just 2-3 sentences about the outcomes of a session
<dpm> popey, generally there is only one track lead at the end of the session. None of the track leads have been to all sessions, that's why we ask everyone else to write the summaries for them
<dholbach> popey, I'll make dpm read out a lot of funny things too, so don't worry
<dpm> popey, mhall119, not sure who of you two wants to do the final summary
 * dpm hugs dholbach
<dpm> the thing with the summaries is that there's generally way too much detail
<mhall119> popey: you want me to do it? i know it's late in the day for you
 * dholbach hugs dpm back
<silverlion> o/
 * popey types stuff into the box
<balloons> dpm, yep I'l do users
<dpm> awesome
<balloons> yes I would concur with dpm on length.. short and sweet, don't talk about every session in length
<belkinsa> Who ever is the owner of the summaries doc, I sent an request via my belkinsa@ubuntu.com e-mail to edit
<dholbach> belkinsa, shared
<dpm> balloons, could you add a few words to the "Improving manual testing" session on the community track summary doc?
<popey> dpm: you running the reminders session?
<dpm> popey, yep
<popey> kk
<popey> ok, put notes in the doc for all the sessions I was in, kept it brief.
<popey> mhall119: are you sure? Would be great to get away from the keyboard for a bit.
<belkinsa> Pardon for me for only having notes for one session.  I was at others but I didn't take any notes.
<belkinsa> Shame on me.
<belkinsa> :)
<mhall119> popey: sure, you've earned it :)
<popey> thanks.
<popey> belkinsa: adding a line to the ubuntu women session
<belkinsa> Okay
<belkinsa> I don't mind, I just copied it from the blog post
<popey> kk
<belkinsa> Fixed that line a bit
<mhall119> balloons: are you doing the Users track summary?
<dholbach> all rightie, need to rush to the concert - have a great end of UOS and a great weekend!
<belkinsa> dholbach, have fun!
 * belkinsa hugs dholbach
<dholbach> thanks belkinsa
 * dholbach hugs you all back :)
<mhall119> dpm: are you doing the community track summary?
<dpm> mhall119, yep
<mhall119> cool
<balloons> mhall119, yes I am
<dpm> mhall119, I've put the presenters in the doc. We still need to get confirmation from gaughen for Cloud. She says she's got a conflicting meeting
<mhall119> gaughen has confirmed
<dpm> balloons, not sure if you saw the ping earlier - can you add a few words to the Improving manual testing session on the summary doc?
<mhall119> but she needs to go first
<mhall119> is will confirmed?
<balloons> dpm, sure
<dpm> cool, thanks!
<dpm> mhall119, yes, will is confirmed
<mhall119> great, we're all set then
<jono> mhall119, FYI: http://www.jonobacon.org/2014/11/14/ubuntu-governance-reboot/
<mhall119> jono: will read after uos
<jono> mhall119,  no worries :-)
<jono> just wanted to give you a heads up, there may be some chatter
<pleia2> ouch
<jono> it is designed to kick off a constructive discussion about leadership
<jono> pleia2, ouch?
<pleia2> the CC has been working to be proactive for over a year now, every meeting we have at least 2 check ins with teams
<pleia2> it's uncovered a lot of issues, we've been able to follow up on a lot now that we check in with them every cycle
<pleia2> that's not reactive
<jono> pleia2, that is awesome, but it is again maintenance
<pleia2> I welcome suggestions for improvements, but a broad "you're just being reactive" is pretty unfair
<jono> I am referring to inspirational leadership and forging new directions
<jono> brb
<mhall119> pleia2: I hope you're not arguing with jono while you should be relaxing by a pool somewhere
<pleia2> the board have no power to be inspirational and forging new directions, Canonical does
<mhall119> or by a fireplace, depending on where you are
<pleia2> s/board/boards
<pleia2> mhall119: I missed my flight :(
<pleia2> flying out tonight instead
<mhall119> ah, right, I saw that, that sucks
<pleia2> anyway, I actually do have better things to do than being blindsided by a blog post :) so back to that
<pleia2> jono: and also, I encourage you to start a thread on our community list if you want to talk about this: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Ubuntu-community-team
<jono> pleia2, I would hardly call this blindsiding, I am sharing feedback and perspective
<jono> I am not asking people to agree with me
<jono> and the goal of this is to start a conversation
 * elfy wonders why you weren't able to start the discussion when you were part of the 'issue' 
<jono> elfy, I have shared this viewpoint before
<jono> but to be honest, I was so busy with other things I didn't have time to really dig into it
<jono> and I was also, I think, biased
<jono> I saw things through rose-colored lenses
<jono> now I have been out of Canonical for a little bit I see things a little differently
<elfy> that just sounds rather convenient to me I'm afraid
<jono> elfy, convenient?
<elfy> wait until you're not able to actually do anything about 'issue' and then use your position to shout it out
<jono> who says I am not able to do anything about it?
<elfy> obviously that's your prerogative
<jono> I am a community member
<jono> and a core value in Ubuntu is sharing ideas and perspectives
<jono> this is precisely what I am doing
<jono> and I am happy to participate in helping to craft a new charter
<pleia2> jono: we use mailing lists, irc meetings and Hangouts for discussions, a blog post is a proclaimation that puts us on uneven ground and doesn't provide a proper mechanism for discussion, you offered no "let's talk about this $other-place" or anything, just your judgements
<jono> and engage in the discussion
<jono> pleia2, as I said, this is designed to kickstart a discussion, I think identifying a place to discuss it makes perfect sense
<pleia2> I'm not going to have this discussion on a personal blog
<jono> fine, then lets have it somewhere else
<pleia2> so please, use one of the mechanisms we have in place for this kind of thing
<jono> wow, I am surprised how defensive a tone there is here
<belkinsa> Welcome back pleia2!
<pleia2> belkinsa: thanks :) my flight leaves in a few hours for a proper vacation so hopefully I'm not here for long!
<silverlion> jono : do you mind an outside view?
<jono> silverlion, I welcome it! :-)
<belkinsa> pleia2, the Ubuntu Women is set for this cycle
<pleia2> belkinsa: glad to hear it!
<silverlion> I'm quite a new member to the community here but I've been following your work as a community manager very closely
<belkinsa> It's blogged but not e-mailed the list
<silverlion> and I get it that you've done quite a lot for the community so nothing to say against that
<jono> btw, I am going to start a discussion on ubuntu-community-team and link it from my blog post, as pleia2  suggests
<pleia2> jono: I don't have a problem with this discussion, I think it's a good and healthy one to have, just the way you've gone about it is very confrontational
<dpm> mhall119, are you setting up the ubuntuonair hangout, or shall I?
<pleia2> jono: thanks
<belkinsa> And one
<silverlion> but after reading your blog twice (to understand it in my native language) I must say that I can understand both position... yours and "the other side"
<silverlion> pleia2 : +1 from me for that
<jono> pleia2, how is it confrontational? I shared a viewpoint on my blog, which appears on Planet Ubuntu, I made it *very clear* I respect the efforts of our council members (I made that point twice) and made it clear that this focused on the *charter*
<jono> silverlion, I think there are always two sides, and I don't even think this is about sides
 * balloons finishes jono's post and finds others already on it in here!
<jono> it is about having a conversation about a better future
<dpm> mhall119, ok, I'll start it
<mhall119> dpm: can you? I just got off the last session
<jono> we just need to decide what that future looks like
<mhall119> thanks man
<silverlion> jono : that's why I've put it in "
<jono> silverlion, :-)
<silverlion> jono : I totally agree with you that the community should adapt the presence and even look in the future to be preped
<silverlion> but forgive me my words but I would have been pissed off too when I was part of a council
<silverlion> but to get this to an end: can we agree that the subject is needed but the timing and "how to" got wrong?
<silverlion> I mean we all agreed to have a discussion here on IRC or on hangout. that's what jono wanted
<silverlion> nuff said from my pov
<jono> pleia2, discussion started, blog updated
<pleia2> thank you
<jono> np
<jono> silverlion, yep
<silverlion> jono : once again it was not my intention to offend hope you did not get that one wrong ;)
<jono> silverlion, not offended at all! :-)
<jono> and remember, I may well be wrong on some of this stuff
<popey> NO WAY!
<popey> :D
<jono> my goal here is not to say "I am right", make it happen, just to share a perspective to start a discussion
<jono> popey, it rarely happens :-)
<balloons> ^^ keyword here is rarely
<balloons> :p
<jono> balloons, :-)
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-11-15
<cprofitt> hello all
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-11-16
<belkinsa> o/ cprofitt
<cprofitt> hey belkinsa
<aveemashfaq> i hope you have read this http://aveemashfaq.blogspot.in/2014/11/bridging-gaps-in-ubuntu-user-base.html
<aveemashfaq> i have a question
<aveemashfaq> who is the part of the governance team and who approves of these projects and how do i put my idea into motion
<aveemashfaq> i am making a launchpad project. but i have a lot of questions unanswered
<belkinsa> aveemashfaq, you can e-mail them at community-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<aveemashfaq> a small question to all. How many of you read  my proposal. How many believe that i am making sense
<silverlion> I've read it ... but still thinking about it
<aveemashfaq> atlast someone is alive. some input is appreciated.
<aveemashfaq> what is going on in your mind
<aveemashfaq> i wanted to have an oppurtunity to present it and do a briefing on what the work is going to be but i heard that community meetings are in IRC
<silverlion> aveemashfaq, you'll get your feedback ;) It'll only take time as we are all in different time zones around the world
<aveemashfaq> yup. pretty alien to IRC.  I am having to climb a very steep learning curve. With absence of any replies, it seems that i am babbling for no reason
<silverlion> aveemashfaq, you need to know that it takes up to 24 hrs to get a reply
<silverlion> let them have time to think about what you wrote
<aveemashfaq> thank you for the heads up. and one suggestion, i wished the community meeting would be on google hangouts rather than IRC
<aveemashfaq> just an opinion
<aveemashfaq> i am available to ask any questions at aveemashfaq@gmail.com
<aveemashfaq> to help you take any decisions, you  need a wholistic approach and i complete it because i am a complete noob and a novice
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-11-09
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<popey> yo
<czajkowski> how are we all doing today?
<czajkowski> popey: how is the little one ? all better?
<popey> yeah, mostly
<popey> they all have had sore throats, flu type things
<popey> clare has chest infection
<popey> I'm the only one well in the house
<popey> (cats aside)
<czajkowski> popey: you know by Friday you're going to be ill then!
<czajkowski> you've just jinxed yourself in time for the weekend
<popey> heh, maybe
<czajkowski> popey: going to all your base UK on friday ?
<popey> eh?
<czajkowski> http://allyourbaseconf.com/2015/
<popey> It says "database" in the name, so I instantly fall asleep :)
<czajkowski> lol
<czajkowski> yadda yadda phones yadda yadda juju : *yawns* :)
<dholbach> jcastro (or anyone else): do you know the answer to this?
<dholbach> <jayteeuk> dholbach, quick question: do you know if it's possible to disable the duplicate checking on askubuntu? I'm trying to upload questions for some click-reviewers-tools messages, and they're all quite similar.
<dholbach>  Bereits als zurück markiert.
<jcastro> dholbach: no, he needs to have a unique title to each question
<jcastro> If a two questions are too similar then they're either too ambiguous and need to be made more specific, or they're the same question
<dholbach> jcastro, ok, passing that on
<jcastro> it might be that he just needs like a bunch of merges, etc.
<dholbach> dpm, davidcalle: if we find out we can do more, we can always add more cards to the sprint - for now I think we should fix some of the easy things, look into the importer and have the conversations with the snappy team to get their pending changes lined up as well - I'm not 100% sure how long that's all going to take
<jcastro> if he needs a little bit of guided help tell him to post his problem on meta.askubuntu.com and someone will recommend what to do
<dholbach> particularly the importer
<dholbach> thanks a lot jcastro
<dpm> davidcalle, you were mentioning https://elementary.io/docs/human-interface-guidelines#human-interface-guidelines
<dpm> I think it looks good in terms of the navigation on the left
<dpm> but still I feel we need the input from the web team - I don't want to end up maintaining a custom menu on d.u.c
<dpm> I think your proposal to have it on particular pages is good, but we should really pick those where it's necessary
<davidcalle> dpm, agreed with web team input, I think that it would be a nice fit on manuals in general and long docs. But let's focus on good IA first, our current nav has served us well, and we can still push the way we are using it. On a related note, I'm opening a RT for the thrid level nav padding issue, should be fixed if IS run a single command (that will replace old css with new one)
<dpm> davidcalle, ah, excellent!
<dpm> popey, omw
<popey> kk
<popey> dpm, https://bugs.launchpad.net/click-sync/+bug/1418986
<popey> dpm, https://bugs.launchpad.net/click-sync/+bug/1477210
<jose> dpm: ping
<jose> or dholbach, popey
<popey> hmm?
<popey> wasaaaaaaaap
<jose> lol, I wanna send a call for mentors/tasks for google code in to MLs, and was wondering if you knew any teams that could use some extra hands
<jose> just a couple days left
<popey> Hm, not sure.
<jose> we need to be able to provide 150-500 tasks in order to register
<mhall119> dpm: loading up chrome, will be there in a minute
<popey> jose, not sure we can do that in the time you're asking?
<jose> I mean, we just gotta make sure there's enough people and ideas on what we may work on
<jose> the tasks are for December-January
<popey> ah
<balloons_> jose, it's interesting.. when is the deadline?
<dholbach> balloons, 11 Nov
<balloons> ahh, I see https://developers.google.com/open-source/gci/
<balloons> I didn't know they did this with high school students, interesting. So the requirements are lessened for an organization then?
<balloons> jose, " ensure a great support system for these impressionable new contributors, we select organizations that have gained experience in mentoring students by previously taking part in Google Summer of Code."
<balloons> I'm not sure we'd qualify; though ubuntu did do GSOC as I understand at some time in the past
<balloons> it may be more realistic to shoot for being a mentoring org for GSOC?
<jose> it's pretty basic
<balloons> jose, I'm happy to try helping, but ofc, we are late to the game
<jose> yeah, I know :/ I thought maybe we could try
<balloons> popey, I'd like to disable the old jenkins this week. we can leave it up, but it's messing with landings
<balloons> popey, you OK with that?
<popey> you got my mail about dropping letters?
<balloons> yes, adding it this morning
<balloons> if you don't want to shut it all down, i still need to shut down some
<balloons> ie reminders
<popey> balloons, i am happy with it being shutdown if everything has been moved over
<balloons> popey, it all should be. I just want to keep the old system around as a backup until everything is ready. It should more or less be ready, but I have one more criteria for CI to finish. We need to test backup and redeploy. It doesn't work yet apparently, or at least didn't last week
<popey> heh
<popey> details.... details :)
<balloons> jose, so docs team I think would be a good place to start for tasks
<balloons> On the QA side, I can pickup tasks from the roles page; pretty straightforward. How many tasks are needed / how specific? It's rather unclear how much overhead is created should a team add tasks. I'm curious how much you and other admins would need to coordinate
<dholbach> all right - have a great rest of your day - see you all tomorrow!
 * davidcalle +1, have a nice end of day o/
<mhall119> jose: ping flavor devs for gci tasks too, I'm sure they all have some they could contribute
<mhall119> jose: pinging you again about your UbuCon@FOSSETCON talk, ping me back when you have a minute
<jose> mhall119: pong, I'll get to a PC in 15
<mhall119> jose: hey, I just need to confirm your talk title and if you're able to present on the morning of the 19th
<jose> mhall119: definitely! title should be something like "Juju, orchestrating your cloud instances"
<jose> mhall119: do we have the schedule for the day somewhere?
<mhall119> jose: for UbuCon, that's what I'm putting together now
<mhall119> for FOSSETCON, I don't know
<jose> mhall119: yeah, for ubucon at fossetcon
<jose> btw if you need help with setup, I will be there starting the day before with Ian
<mhall119> jose: the plan is to have 3 hour-long sessions before lunch, you me and tedg, then ad-hoc unconference sessions after lunch, probably featuring ahoneybun and chad (desktop team)
<mhall119> plus anybody else who wants to propose one after the 3 morning talks
<jose> mhall119: like more for general discussion?
<mhall119> yeah, I'm basing it off the way jono runs CLS
<mhall119> basically people propose a topic and it gets put on the schedule then and there, rather than planning it out ahead of time
<mhall119> and it's more round-table
<jose> ooooh nice
<jose> if you want me to print posters I can do that, they would be A3 sized posters, they're quite cheap over here (between $1 and $2)
<mhall119> chad and aaron both said they had things to talk about, but couldn't fill an hour-long slot
<jose> also, will balloons be there?
<mhall119> jose: sure, we can post them in the hall and by the room doors
<mhall119> I don't think he's going to make it down this time, no
<jose> oh wel0p
<jose> welp*
<mhall119> we'll be missing lyz too :(
<jose> yeah :(
<mhall119> hopefully we'll have itnet7 there though
<jose> oooh that's nice. I haven't seem him since last year
<jose> mhall119: oh, also, are we planning on having an ubuntu dinner?
 * pleia2 has to be home sometimes :)
<pleia2> I am sorry to miss it though
<popey> marcoceppi_, oi oi, turn the music down a tiny bit, can't hear you :)
<popey> marcoceppi_, \o/
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-11-10
<popey> marcoceppi_, i need to steal your playlist :)
<popey> good coding music
<marcoceppi_> popey: ping lazypower to get a copy. It's his mix
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey dpm
<dholbach> how are things in Stuttgart?
<dpm> good good, slowly waking up :)
<dholbach> :)
<dholbach> dpm, https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/guides/gadget-snaps/
<dholbach> images are loading
<dholbach> not sure what changed it, but it's working now
<dholbach> I'll add a bit more text to the top
<dpm> dholbach, ah, cool!
<dpm> dholbach, I can only see generic images, though. Is that intended?
<dholbach> so that's at least one "new" landing working
<dholbach> dpm, I can see 10 images
<dholbach> generic-i386 and generic-amd64 are the ones I'd call generic
<dholbach> if you're commenting on the icons: the page would use images, if they were uploaded to the store, but it looks like nobody did
<dpm> dholbach, here's what I see: http://i.imgur.com/uDXTMUU.png
<dholbach> right, I'm seeing the same
<dpm> yeah, that's what I meant, no specific images are shown, only the generic icon
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> so what I said above: if somebody uploads a gadget snap without a specified icon, we show one of those (generic) snappy icons
<dholbach> I could try to find out who maintains the snaps and see if they'd be willing to upload an image to go with it
<dpm> yeah, I think that'd be good. Otherwise we might want to consider not showing the icon
<dholbach> I think we tried that in the beginning and the page looked quite dull
<dholbach> ok, I'll figure something out
<dpm> thanks dholbach
<dpm> dholbach, another question: is there a more human-readable field that we could use as a title for each gadget? I.e. on "panda.gumstix" to show "Panda Board" instead?
<dholbach> unfortunately not :-/
<dholbach> there's nothing coming from the store api that is more readable
<dpm> ok, let me ask beuno when he's up later on, perhaps there is a field they can make visible to the API
<dholbach> dpm, this is wha uappexplorer does: https://uappexplorer.com/app/panda.gumstix
<dholbach> basically a   .split('.')[0]
<dpm> dholbach, yeah, we could do that plus a capitalization of the first letter
<dpm> not sure where they get the icon, though
<dholbach> I found a bug with the icons - I'm just fixing it right now
<dholbach> we imported everything from the store, but we were looking at screenshort_url instead of icon_url :)
<dholbach> it's an easy fix
<dholbach> dpm, would this look OK to you: Beagleblack, Pi2, Panda, Pepper, Overo, Duovero, Odroidc, Beagle (leaving out generic-*)
<dpm> dholbach, yeah, I think until we have a field we can use directly (if we can have it), that would be a good workaround to make the names more readable
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> salut davidcalle
<davidcalle> Hey dholbach o/
<dholbach> davidcalle, showing the images on the gadget snap list is working
<dholbach> davidcalle, I'm just fixing a few small mistakes :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, I know, it was the same fix as the css for menus one. But as a side effect, not sure if you have noticed, but now, breadcrumbs have a large bottom padding
<davidcalle> (fix was to update static files on prod)
<dholbach> no, I didn't look at that one yet :-/
<davidcalle> dholbach, I just wanted to point it out, but if you reaction was not "ugh, it looks awful" when looking at any page on the site, I would call it a non-issue for now :)
<dholbach> davidcalle, https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/show-gadgetsnap-images/+merge/277089
<dholbach> davidcalle, maybe you can help me with the size of the images - it doesn't quite match up with the placeholder images we used
<davidcalle> dholbach, do you know if snaps icons have a minimum size?
<dholbach> let me check
<dholbach> davidcalle, "A 256x256 icon that will be used when listing your app. If not provided, the value from the icon field from the click package manifest will be used."
<davidcalle> dholbach, what I meant earlier, btw, was that prod wasn't even showing fallback images (the ended up on a 404), and that it was fixed
<dholbach> davidcalle, yes, I closed https://bugs.launchpad.net/developer-ubuntu-com/+bug/1505539
<davidcalle> dholbach, oops, forgot :)
<dholbach> davidcalle, looking at https://trello.com/c/mFtSDK7G/60-add-a-device-list-2 I wonder if we need a "short list of devices"
<dholbach> because if we want it to on the front page, it shouldn't be this big table I'd say
<dholbach> dpm, ^ what do you think?
 * dpm reads backlog
<dholbach> just the last 2-3 lines
<davidcalle> dholbach, we can probably go smaller, indeed :) The initial idea was a dedicated page, hence the current size
<dholbach> davidcalle, maybe we can offer both
<dpm> I think it might be good to have a shortlist and then a search option to show all perhaps
<dholbach> search option as in "directly query the api"?
<dpm> I was going to say like http://partners.ubuntu.com/find-a-partner - but then I see that we're showing _all_ partners on that page already :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, I can envision a future where we list apps "using some API" on API and tutorials pages and a smaller format would work for it as well. I'd be tempted to ditch the large version for now, it's just a template change :)
<davidcalle> dpm, shortlist as in "smaller icon and box size" we are not on queries yet
<dholbach> davidcalle, I'll take a quick look at having one template for a small list and this big one
<davidcalle> dholbach, I've started on it actually, since I'm fixing fallback icons
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> I'll leave it in your capable hands then :)
 * dholbach hugs davidcalle
 * davidcalle hugs dholbach back
<dpm> no, I wasn't suggesting to do queries yet, I think  for now we're fine in doing a regular sync and then be able to handle the data the way we want it on the site (e.g. showing a shortlist or a full list)
<davidcalle> dpm, ah, right. eg. showing the n latest by default?
<dpm> davidcalle, yeah, or marking a few as "featured" in the admin, and showing those as the shortlist
<davidcalle> dpm, right, we don't have the admin for it yet, I'll look into it
<davidcalle> dholbach, woah, it looks huge indeed :)
<dpm> davidcalle, no worries, just an idea prompted by dholbach's shortlist suggestion
<dpm> davidcalle, what's the plan with fixing the breadcrumbs bottom margin?
<davidcalle> dpm, asking webteam :)
<dpm> davidcalle, ok, thanks is this something you could look into today? I'm a bit worried about the production site's look atm
<davidcalle> dpm, on the other hand, I don't think it's awful, it actually highlights breadcrumbs, I'll ask them in a short moment
<dpm> hm, I'm not sure I agree on this one
<davidcalle> dholbach, hmm, I'm tempted to ditch descriptions
<davidcalle> Or not, nvm.
<davidcalle> dholbach, I would suggest : one or two lines of boards (with a slightly smaller form factor than what we currently have), then a link to a page listing all boards, would that work for you?
<davidcalle> dpm ^
<dholbach> davidcalle, so for the smaller list, this would be just like a small table listing what we have?
<davidcalle> dholbach, a small table would work, yes
<dholbach> yes, that sounds good
 * davidcalle will send screenshots in a short moment, to make sure we are on the same page :)
<dholbach> cool
<dholbach> I just added a bit of text to the top of the page
<dpm> davidcalle, dholbach, something like http://imgur.com/FNaSwJD ?
<dholbach> dpm, is the [x] a scaled-down version of the image?
<dpm> dholbach, [x] is generally the way images are shown as placeholders in web mockups
<dpm> it just indicates there is an image there
<dholbach> dpm, which image would it be in this case?
<dpm> I think we could go with the same approach as now: icon as available from the store, if no icon, generic snappy grey con
<dholbach> ok, that's what I thought, so a scaled-down version of what we show now
<dholbach> davidcalle, was your approach going to be the same thing as dpm's? ^ :)
<dpm> exactly, so a scaled-down version on the front page and full on the gadgets page
<dpm> oh, I was just trying to see if we're on the same page, mine is the same proposal as davidcalle's, if I understood  it correctly
<davidcalle> dholbach, dpm, pretty much, yeah
<dholbach> awesome :-D
 * dpm hugs dholbach and davidcalle
<dholbach> sorry for moving a new card to our current sprint
<dholbach> :-)
<dholbach> but this morning I noticed that we were almost there with the gadget snap list....... :)
<dpm> it's all good news in any case :)
<davidcalle> dpm, dholbach: http://imgur.com/LZvpCW7 , thoughts?
<dholbach> that's brilliant!
<davidcalle> dholbach, if dpm agrees, let's roll with it for v1, next step would be to actually query the API at run time (at least for the shortlist) with the parameters we want (eg snap store & sort by rating or download count)
<dholbach> davidcalle, hum... you mean we query the store api for every view of the page? or what does "run time" mean in this context?
<davidcalle> dholbach, yeah, do you think it's asking too much to the store API?
<dpm> davidcalle, looks great to me. I have some comments, but are minor things regarding the format that we can look at in detail before hitting publish.
<dholbach> davidcalle, we could ask beuno, but I'd say that it's too much
<davidcalle> dholbach, it's to avoid loading thousands of items in the db during the night, I mean, we already have this db, it's the store :)
<dholbach> wasn't that the reason why we used the cronjob?
<dholbach> and we're not loading too many items from the db
<davidcalle> dholbach, for now, but I'm thinking about other use cases, like showcasing phone apps. popey, how many time does your click store parsing take?
<davidcalle> dholbach, in any case, that's a discussion for later :)
<popey> not too long
<popey> what do you need?
<dholbach> ok cool
<davidcalle> popey, metadata for all apps
<dholbach> let's ask beuno - I just tried to avoid hammering other sites databases wherever I could
<davidcalle> dholbach, and that's an excellent point, I don't deny it
 * dholbach hugs davidcalle
<dholbach> great work on the gadget snaps list
<dholbach> thanks a lot!
<davidcalle> popey, let's say we want to showcase apps on d.u.c, we are wondering if we should copy the full store content locally at night and use this, or simply query the myapps API when the page loads
<davidcalle> popey, anyway as I said, that's a discussion for later that should involve beuno, thanks :)
<popey> okay
<davidcalle> dholbach, can you change the branch owner so I can push to it?
<dholbach> sure
<dholbach> davidcalle, https://code.launchpad.net/~developer-ubuntu-com-dev/developer-ubuntu-com/show-gadgetsnap-images
<dholbach> davidcalle, another option instead of a cronjob would be a context_processor where we either check time_since_last_lookup or number_or_requests_since_last_lookup
<davidcalle> dholbach, that's a nice idea
<davidcalle> a very nice one
<dholbach> we would need to save it somewhere in the db though
<dpm> dholbach, davidcalle, popey, balloons, is any of you up for the Q&A today?
<popey> I didn't do it last week due to the Q&A clashing with a session I think. Up for it this week.
<dpm> great
<dholbach> I'd be up as well
<popey> TEAM EURO!
<popey> s/EURO/HIPPIE/
<dholbach> popey, you don't have the euro!
<popey> Yeah, I let the kids play with that funny money :)
<dpm> :-)
<davidcalle> dholbach, pushed
<dholbach> davidcalle, another problem could be that whoever loads the page when the content needs to be updated might have to wait... or encounter a database which is down on the other end - that shouldn't happen very often, but should be something we look into as well
<davidcalle> dholbach, true
<davidcalle> dpm, I won't be able to do the Q&A, please share your comments about the screenshot, I'll address them right after picking up lunch (or explain why you are wrong :p) :)
<dholbach> haha
<popey> :)
<dholbach> davidcalle, "|divisibleby:1"?
<dpm> nice try davidcalle :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, always a useful check! *cough*, I'm keeping that in case I need to tweak the layout and not do twelve-col, will ditch it if it's indeed twelve-col :)
<dholbach> ok ok
<davidcalle> dholbach, that's "super defensive" programming: we never check if integers are divisible by 1! :p
<dholbach> yes, you never know
<dholbach> davidcalle, for me it looks like this: https://imgur.com/SpLz6aS
<dholbach> popey, shall we chat about snapcraft before we start the Q&A?
<popey> ya
<dholbach> awesome
<davidcalle> dholbach, that's normal, now you need to use it into a div class="row"
<dholbach> ahhhh ok, thanks
<dholbach> in that case it's good to go for me :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, that's the only way to make it feel part of the rest of the page, the padding of other solutions is just too much :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, yay, now waiting for dpm comments
<dholbach> <3
<dholbach> relocating to the office, bbiab
<dpm> davidcalle, is this on a draft page I can look at, atm?
<davidcalle> dpm, in branch only
<davidcalle> dpm, https://code.launchpad.net/~developer-ubuntu-com-dev/developer-ubuntu-com/show-gadgetsnap-images/+merge/277089
<davidcalle> dpm, do you want me to do a draft page with it, I can reproduce it manually
<dpm> davidcalle, not if it's just extra work for you, I can work with the screenshot, no worries
<davidcalle> dpm, ok
<dpm> davidcalle, how much of the content is code and how much CMS?
<dpm> i.e. what can I change when this is on a live page?
<davidcalle> dpm, the two lists of boxes are code, that's it
<dpm> ok, cool
<dpm> davidcalle, and how is the shortlist generated?
<davidcalle> dpm, only constraint is that they only work very well in twelve-col divs, in other sized divs, they will still work, but may have small padding issues.
<davidcalle> dpm, beginning of the big list, which is based on updated_date of snaps
<dpm> davidcalle, http://pad.ubuntu.com/gadget-page-feedback let me know what you think, or let me know why I'm wrong ;)
<davidcalle> dpm, my bad I haven't noticed this comment was about the shortlist
<dpm> davidcalle, np, I had also missed the fact that it's not trivial to choose which link
<davidcalle> dpm, also, I don't want to hardcode a page url in the template
<davidcalle> dpm, that's why I've kept things like the "read more" out of the code
<dpm> davidcalle, no, I'm not a friend of hardcoding, either.
<dpm> so it seems the easiest thing might be to go with no link
<dpm> however, how do you actually go about inserting the shortlist on the main page? Wouldn't you need a full template?
<davidcalle> dpm, simply add the "Snpp Shortlist - Gadgets" plugin in a row div
<davidcalle> $Snap
<dpm> ah, so one is a plugin and the other is a template, or are both plugins?
<davidcalle> dpm, template is just a generic django term for any html used to render data. They are both plugins, and should both be used in twelve-col divs, in text or raw html plugins. This gives more flexibility than using them as standalone plugins (even if it's still possbile, I haven't found how to disable it).
<dpm> ok, gotcha (I think)
<dholbach> davidcalle, bad news: we're going to need another migration for the store_data thing
<dholbach> we're supposed to use .title
<dholbach> davidcalle, pushed the necessary changes
<dholbach> dpm, ^ the MP uses .title
<davidcalle> dholbach,  sorry, I was reading the API doc, can you add last_updated as well?
<dpm> great, thanks dholbach. I guess we'll still need the name massaging given the status of the titles uploaders write
<dholbach> dpm, that's what style_snap_name() in https://code.launchpad.net/~developer-ubuntu-com-dev/developer-ubuntu-com/show-gadgetsnap-images/+merge/277089 does - let me know if there's anything else missing
<dholbach> davidcalle, last_updated for each of the entries?
<davidcalle> dholbach, yes and "website"
<dholbach> davidcalle, we have last_updated
<dholbach> I'll add the website field
<davidcalle> dholbach, current last updated is the duc db time update, we should have the actual date the snap was updated in the store
<dpm> dholbach, lgtm for the parts I can understand :)
<dholbach> davidcalle, where do we get website from? is it also a field in the api?
<davidcalle> dholbach, yes, simply called "website"
<davidcalle> dholbach, you'll have to teach me how to create migrations :)
<dholbach> davidcalle, in the api?
<dholbach> I can't seem to find it
<dholbach> popey, I'll set up the Q&A
<popey> ok. I'm just grabbing a late lunch
<dholbach> davidcalle, basically it's just:
<popey> be back in 10-15
<dholbach> davidcalle,  ./env/bin/python manage.py schemamigration store_data add_title_field --auto
<dholbach> and then migrate and bzr add <migrations-file>
<dholbach> mhall119, dpm: can you confirm that the Q&A is in 30m?
<dholbach> davidcalle, I guess I won't have time to do the website thing today
<dpm> dholbach, I think it should be at the same time as usual, i.e. in 1h30
<davidcalle> dholbach, no worries :)
<dholbach> dpm, in the calendar it's at 30m
<dholbach> in the team calendar I mean
<dholbach> dpm, if we do it in 1h30m, I can't make it to the donations call with clan
<dholbach> popey, ^
<dholbach> ok.... I'll announce it for in 1h15m then
<dholbach> davidcalle, in that case, I can add the website field... if you tell me where to get the information from
<popey> okay
<popey> I am easy
<davidcalle> dholbach, simply with the rest of the data, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppStore/Interfaces/ClickPackageIndex#line-280
<dholbach> davidcalle, KeyError: 'website'
<davidcalle> dholbach, you'll probably want to do a entry.get('website', None) instead of entry['website'], though, it doesn't seem to be required when adding a snap
<dholbach> popey, I got the event set up and ubuntuonair.com updated
<dholbach> ok
<popey> dholbach, so it's in 1 hour 10mins right?
<dholbach> yep
 * popey gets his hair ready
<popey> just enough time
<dholbach> davidcalle, field added
<davidcalle> dholbach, ty :)
<mhall119> fyi, I've changed the timezone on the calendar entry to be UTC, so it will always be at 1600 UTC
<dholbach> hum
<dholbach> ah, you just changed it, ok - thanks! :)
<popey> mhall119, i managed to break my apps scanning script a bit, will update you and the sheet when it's fixed
<mhall119> popey: ok
<popey> mhall119, i need a better way to identify "does this click package contain executables"
<popey> previously I just looked for .so files, but that's not fair, some are just a single binary executable I imagine with no .so files
<popey> but it's roughly accurate
<popey> I expect those which have binaries almost all have a .so in somewhere
<popey> it's all a big brute force kludge :)
<mhall119> popey: by "contain executables" do you mean binaries compiled from C++?
<popey> or go.. or python ;)
<popey> I don't discriminate on language perversion.
<mhall119> but not QML or HTML5
<mhall119> I mean, you could check file permissions for +x
<popey> no, the measure is "does this click package contain any architecture specific components"
<popey> nope
<popey> tried that :)
<dholbach> popey, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13216403/ is from click-reviewers-tools
<mhall119> oh, well python isn't arch specific
<popey> it is
<dholbach> popey, and there are a bunch of other checks in the code as well
<popey> when you bundle the python binary in your click like a good person
<mhall119> oh right, bundling
<popey> :)
<popey> actually looking at the filename is a good clue :D
<popey> _armhf _multi etc
<popey> duh :)
<mhall119> I suppose you could run `file` on everything in the package looking for something with ELF headers
<popey> thanks dholbach
<popey> i did that :)
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> cool
<popey> well, I do that too
<popey> takes a lot longer
<popey> i think it's good enough right now to look for .so files
<popey> as that's consistent with the previous runs
<popey> I now also identify binaries like i386, amd64 and armhf, and also if it's linked against SDL
<mhall119> "good enough" is goog enough, there's always going to be packages that don't fall neatly into just one category anyway
<popey> ya
<dholbach> popey, I guess we'll start the propaganda machinery now? :)
<popey> \o/
 * popey puts his propaganda trousers on
 * balloons readies his canon
<dholbach> :)
 * mhall119 plays the propaganda slide-whistle
<popey> hah
<dholbach> nice, looks like we're working as a team here :-P
<popey> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nnQ2zOmb6Hg
<popey> terrible 80's song that davmor2 would be proud of
<popey> (by propaganda)
<popey> The video is about as 80s as it's possible to get without knocking down a german wall.
 * balloons eyes AND ears are bleeding
<popey> It's only popular in the UK because part of the song was used during the titles of a TV programme :)
<popey> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2KumaE_Qfj8
 * popey goes back to other things
 * dholbach prepares for the worst
<dholbach> davmor2 really likes that song? :)
<popey> he loves all 80s songs
<popey> he's stuck in a time vortex or something
<dholbach> popey, shall we start the hangout now, so we can chat about snapcraft still?
<dholbach> davidcalle, mhall119: mail to Daniel sent - I CCed you because I thought you'd be interested
<popey> OKAY!
<popey> dholbach, just grabbing coffee, 2 min
<davidcalle> dholbach, reading it, thanks a lot
<dholbach> cool cool
<popey> dholbach, link?
<dholbach> popey, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYcwua5jDE8hJHoWq4SKb0Pa6e7S3fHU0dA9s_TT_6NQVCMqVQ
<balloons> popey, I remember the issue with dropping letters now. It doesn't build via cmake
 * davidcalle -> xenial
<balloons> I'm so proud of you guys all upgrading early in the cycle :-)
<popey> balloons, oh bum.
<balloons> I seem to remember trying to fix that at some point. Regardless, the jobs are all there now. I'll disable them again so it doesn't do needless tries over and over
<dholbach> mhall119, davidcalle: https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/django-cms/jcQEuJ3VQaM
<dholbach> davidcalle, go go go!
<dholbach> balloons, man, I'm on the LTS :-)
<davidcalle> dholbach, yes!
<popey> balloons, I'll take a look at converting to cmake
<dholbach> all right my friends - see you all tomorrow!
<davidcalle> dpm, you have probably missed when you were bombarded with questions, but it seems that http://i.imgur.com/TRHa5Zu.png is our best way forward for duc menus
<dpm> davidcalle, sorry, I was in a call. I had seen the ping but hadn't looked at the page yet
<davidcalle> dpm, no worries :)
<dpm> will look at it in detail in a moment
<davidcalle> dpm, ok, I'll probably be off as soon as the upgrade to xenial has finished, let's follow up by email if needed
 * davidcalle is on his way home, have a nice eod =)
<dpm> ok!
<dpm> (too late)
<czajkowski> aloha
<popey> yo
<popey> hows tricks?
<czajkowski> I am 142 conferences in for reviewing 2016 event
<czajkowski> I may go insane!
<mhall119> czajkowski: how many in Florida?
<czajkowski> 1
<mhall119> :/
<czajkowski> just the one so far
<mhall119> FOSSETCON?
<czajkowski> and it's one that wasn't well attended from our speakers point
<czajkowski> mhall119: http://www.orlandocodecamp.com/
<mhall119> oh, didn't know about that one
<czajkowski> looks like March is a very heavy confernece month
<czajkowski> *conference
<mhall119> oh, that's way up in Lake Mary, not even technically Orlando
<czajkowski> lol
<mhall119> no wonder it has poor attendance
<czajkowski> mhall119: can play the random pick a city and I'll tell you if there is a confernece there
<czajkowski> I even get to go to austin next year
<czajkowski> just not sure how I'm gonna manage that one
<czajkowski> land from honeymoon and take off to OSCON
<popey> where you guys going on honeymoon to?
<czajkowski> Orlando :D
<czajkowski> DISNEYWOLRD!
<czajkowski> :D
<czajkowski> there's a confernece in Nebraska!
<popey> wow
<popey> awesome
<czajkowski> popey: yes we're not counting down to wedding, counting down to 2 weeks at disney :D
<czajkowski> popey: that was the easiest decision with himself, where would hyou like to go, disneyworld,, YES. Done. Booked.
<popey> hah
<mhall119> lol
<mhall119> well we at least get you see you then
<czajkowski> :D yes!
<czajkowski> mhall119: you're gonna have to recommend stuff to do
<czajkowski> fancy a daytona beach trip
<czajkowski> Kennedy space center
<czajkowski> etc
<czajkowski> 24 weeks eeeep
 * mhall119 hasn't been to KSC in decades
<mhall119> honestly, I lived in daytona beach for a year, was not impressed
<czajkowski> I know but as we're there...
<popey> I went to KSC 4 years ago when I first started at Canonical
<popey> in fact it's exactly 4 years this week!
<czajkowski> popey: congrats!
<popey> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-0j4Od3BgdGc/TxNL_7jj3OI/AAAAAAAAALM/7s8FScSjIyk/s1600/photo-703630.JPG
<popey> sladen looking at a rocket, at KSC
<willcooke> Is that from CPLAT?
<czajkowski> willcooke: :o good evening!
<willcooke> hello czajkowski
<willcooke> how goes?
<czajkowski> willcooke: good and busy which is you know, good :)
<willcooke> and busy
<czajkowski> yeah but it keeps me off irc which is good :) so evening is Ubuntu work and irc and a little work
<czajkowski> have some USA calls trying to get out of an 11pm one :/
<czajkowski> pesky timezones
<willcooke> :(
<czajkowski> on a good note it gives me ideas for my talk in January, dealing with cultural divide, and internal advocacy in a distribtued team/company
<czajkowski>  that is one thing Canonical does very well
<czajkowski> from the start all are on irc and can be easily found
<balloons> pleia2, for UWN, here's a text version of the track summaries: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS/Summaries/UOS1511
<czajkowski> mhall119: another Florida one https://www.codeonthebeach.com/
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-11-11
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> dpm_, on our backlog, I'll create a section for snappy if that's all right
<dholbach> up until now I shoved everything into developer docs
<dpm_> sounds good, thanks dholbach
<czajkowski> aloha
<dholbach> dpm_, I marked candidates for one of the next sprints with pink (one of the obvious colours which were still free ;-))
<dholbach> and added "needs review" (purple)
<dholbach> hey czajkowski
<czajkowski> dholbach: good morning how are things?
<dholbach> good good... just starting to get a bit organised again after UOS :)
<dpm_> dholbach, cool, thanks
<czajkowski> it seemed to go well last week
<czajkowski> a lot of new people online and engaging which is good to see
<czajkowski> popey: gift in dm for you :)
<popey> ta :)
<czajkowski> any thoughts folks - has to be more than timezones :) https://plus.google.com/u/0/+LauraCzajkowski/posts/HQTKw9wZ9Mu
<balloons> good morning
<czajkowski> dholbach: popey dpm_ local to you (ish) confernece looking for community talks http://www.boosterconf.no/
<popey> jose, balloons ping
<jose> pong
<popey> Admins have disappeared?
<popey> I got a thing at the bottom which said "new version of code-in available"
<popey> which is probably why
<jose> "This user is already assigned to this organization"
<popey> they updated the dashboard and it lost our admins
<balloons> yea, I see that as well
<popey> stupid google
<jose> I'll email Stephanie just in case
<popey> it says I am the only one
<popey> stephanie?
<popey> er, also, someone mis-typed my email...
<jose> yes, me, sorry
<jose> Stephanie is the lead organizer for the contest
<balloons> seems others are having the same issue
<balloons> things seem to be ok though they say
<jose> wat, where did you read?
<balloons> stephane says she can read them still
<jose> ?
 * jose is confused
<jose> is there a ML where I'm supposed to be but I'm not?
<balloons> jose, #fsoc
<balloons> #gsoc
<jose> ah bah
<jose> I left that channel loooong ago
<popey> looks fixed now
<jose> I'm still seeing alan.pop@canonical.com only
<mhall119> popey: do you have a blog post report for OggCamp?
<popey> mhall119, no, I haven't written one yet
<popey> will set aside some time to do so though, thanks for the reminder
<mhall119> thanks popey
<mhall119> jcastro: can you link me to your blog about the GPU drivers PPA and hardware you got for it?
 * popey needs to butter up a US co-worker. I want this T-shirt so badly. https://teespring.com/angelodeath?utm_swu=5078
<wxl> what's with the take 2 on the poll?
<wxl> is the original poll invalid?
<czajkowski> popey: can get it sent to my office in MV and I';;l be over next month or January to collect
<wxl> nevermind
<czajkowski> or there will be someone coming over berfore then
<wxl> just saw email
<popey> heh, you jet setter
<popey> thanks for the offer.
<czajkowski> popey: starts in london in january speaking then FOSDEM, 2 confernes in Feb and then maybe late march speaking and then our event in april followed by wedding honeymoon then OSCON
<mhall119> czajkowski: don't forget SCaLE and the big UbuCon in Januart
<czajkowski> mhall119: trying to get to Ubuncon but it's the week before sales kick off and whre I am mean to onboard new staff and present the roadmap for the community. and it;s also my 5 year anniversary
<mhall119> czajkowski: so....what's one more thing? :)
<mhall119> at least I'll see you at least once next spring
<czajkowski> :D
<popey> mhall119, if you have 5 mins could you please review https://code.launchpad.net/~popey/ubuntu-terminal-app/fix-1514519/+merge/277240 ?
<popey> It's a "one line" change to fix the font problem, I could do with it being reviewed - I have tested as as dave and ogra, just need someone to +1 it so I can land it
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-11-12
<jose> czajkowski: you going to the ubucon summit or fosdem?
<mhall119> popey: approved, but what caused the font size change in the first place?
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> hey dpm
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<dholbach> salut davidcalle
<czajkowski> jose: hoping to go to summit, definately going to fOSDEM
<popey> mhall119, sorry, updated my merge, if you could take another look pls. https://code.launchpad.net/~popey/ubuntu-terminal-app/fix-1514519/+merge/277240
<popey> this works much better across different device sizes, thanks to ahayzen :)
<ahayzen> :-)
<ahayzen> popey, should the minimum also scale across devices or is '2' fine?
 * ahayzen thinks it is probably fine
<popey> That's the point size, and yeah
<popey> I mean, I can imagine really liking being able to go that low
<popey> to get lots on screen at once on a tiny display
<popey> for copy/selecting purposes
<ahayzen> yeah
<popey> ahayzen, feel free to review it ;)
<ahayzen> heh :-)
 * ahayzen doesn't have enough devices to test different screen densities 
<popey> np :)
<popey> I'm probably one of the only ones who does :)
<dholbach> dpm_, popey, balloons, mhall119, davidcalle: what do we do in the docs hour today? :)
<dholbach> do you guys know who maintains the bot which knows about new AU questions?
<jcastro> dholbach: lazypower on freenode
<jcastro> he knows who maintains it
<jcastro> he's on the juju team, I'll bring it up in our daily in 15 minutes
<davidcalle> dholbach, I'm heads down in scopes patches for a 14.04 SRU, but if you have any new doc work items for me, shoot :)
<dholbach> jcastro, I'll ask the snappy team how they generally feel about it
<dholbach> davidcalle, no, no worries - I just thought I'd remind everyone of our docs hour
<dholbach> I'll review snappy docs trello cards and see what I can do about it
<jcastro> dholbach: I wouldn't do one mail per question as mark suggests
<jcastro> I would sign up the newsletter to the list address
<jcastro> so you get one email a week with the good stuff
<dholbach> jcastro, hum... I'm happy either way... I was mostly thinking about the irc bot for now
 * jcastro nods
<mhall119> popey: your MP still has my approval
<popey> hah, aweosme
<jcastro> dholbach: I've always wanted to make AU time be like sponsorship time, but you know the challenges of that, heh
<dholbach> davidcalle, if you look at https://github.com/ubuntu-core/snapcraft
<dholbach> davidcalle, especially the picture - do you think we can steal this easily?
<davidcalle> dholbach, oh, new pic!
<davidcalle> dholbach, let me have a look at an imported result, but I don't think it will be an issue
<davidcalle> dholbach, on a related note, this should be the snapcraft landing page on the site, I like it :)
<dholbach> yes, it's great
<davidcalle> dholbach, so, right now, if the image is on the page, it works OOTB, even the CI status icons work
<dholbach> <3
<davidcalle> dholbach, once thing I'm a bit concerned about is that, apparently, we don't handle page removal if it's not present in the import anymore
<Na3iL> o/
<davidcalle> dholbach, nevermind, we do, but the menu content is lagging, as usual
<davidcalle> Time to go home, have a nice eod and tty tomorrow o/
<dholbach> yes, same here
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow! :-)
<dpm_> jcastro, any ideas who could lend a hand with this AU question http://askubuntu.com/q/697318/9781 ? Not getting much traction after having asked a couple of times on #juju
<jcastro> dpm_: in this order I would ask lazypower, cory_fu, then anthony fappiano in IS or one of the guys who is deploying the django stuff in production.
<jcastro> dpm_: posting on the list linking to this question would definately get you more attention as well
<dpm_> thanks jcastro, I seem to try juju about once a year, I get "nearly there", but then I have to give up. I'm determined this time around :)
<jcastro> heh, you and me both!
<teward> hi, I have a question.  The community team ML is not for random polls right?
<dpm_> teward, not really, it is more to discuss projects, issues, ideas, etc. related to the Ubuntu community
<teward> dpm_: that's what I thought
<teward> hate to ask stupid questions like that, but one user who is 'occasionally' annoying on one certain list that balloons is well familiar with sent out a mass poll to three lists (according to the to: line in the email), one of which I was on, and it was just a link to a Google form, supposedly for "What Ubuntu release are you using?" as a poll
 * teward may also be slightly more annoyed than normal, but this is not the first time this person has done something to trigger a response from teward
<teward> i may have something sitting in that ML pending moderation, my computer hit "Reply All" wrongly, so you can reject that message if you can
<dpm_> ok, thanks for the heads up!
<balloons> teward,ty
<teward> balloons: you're welcome (you now know the problem user again, and now the situation)
<balloons> teward, indeed
<teward> incoming PM to you though
<czajkowski> mhall119: what is that link for getting started in ubuntu
<czajkowski> or knowing where you cna find work towhere you start
<mhall119> czajkowski: http://community.ubuntu.com/contribute/find-a-task/#!/toplevel/support
<mhall119> it's also a button on the frontpage of http://community.ubuntu.com/
<czajkowski> cheers
<czajkowski> my googling foo was failing me
<mhall119> czajkowski: no worries
<mhall119> none of my foo is working for me today :/
<czajkowski> I am all foood out
<czajkowski> hmm food
<czajkowski> I did have pizza earlier on but still pecking
<czajkowski> *peckish
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-11-13
<davidcalle> Good morning o/
<popey> Good morning!
<dholbach> hey dpm, ara, popey, salut davidcalle
<dholbach> hey ahayzen
<ahayzen> dholbach, o/
<dpm> happy Friday everyone :)
<dholbach> and the same to you :)
<ahayzen> \o/
<dholbach> davidcalle, you're probably still heads down in scopes - do you know our plans for landing https://code.launchpad.net/~developer-ubuntu-com-dev/developer-ubuntu-com/show-gadgetsnap-images/+merge/277089?
<ara> hey dholbach!
<dholbach> or do we need a review from mhall119 for that MP?
<popey> dholbach, when you get a chance, I have pushed new terminal and file manager to the click store which need review. Thanks!
 * popey updates the community team (bi)-weekly update doc nice and early for once :)
<dholbach> sure, taking a look now
<dholbach> done
<popey> dholbach, thank you!
<davidcalle> dholbach, I'll file a new RT to land it today, looks good to go
<czajkowski> aloha
<davidcalle> Hey czajkowski
 * dholbach hugs davidcalle
<dholbach> hey czajkowski
<czajkowski> HAPPY FRIDAY!
<nigelb> Oh no.
<nigelb> It's a Friday already?!
<popey> \o/
<balloons_> Morning
<popey> hello!
<popey> you have a tail!
<Pici> its a string
<popey> balloons_, when you wake, could you please take a look at shorts jenkins? https://code.launchpad.net/~mrqtros/ubuntu-rssreader-app/uitk13-few-fixes/+merge/275625
<balloons_> popey, pre req has to land
<balloons_> https://code.launchpad.net/~qqworini/ubuntu-rssreader-app/uitk-1_3/+merge/275620
<popey> balloons_, can that re-run on new jenkins? (the second one)
<dholbach> dpm, weekly summary updated
<dpm> awesome, thanks!
<balloons_> Yep it's running
<balloons> popey, jenkins passed it
<popey> yay
<popey> thanks
<czajkowski> always nice when jenkins is nice and does that for you :)
<mhall119> pleia2: is http://mhall119.com/2015/11/your-donations-at-work/ worth reposting on the fridge, or in UWN?
<pleia2> mhall119: yeah to both, if no one else gets to it, i will put on fridge when i'm back to my computer
<mhall119> pleia2: no rush, wake up and get your coffee first :)
<mhall119> oh wait, are you still on US/Eastern time?
<mhall119> though I don't suppose it matters, I'm still waking up and getting my coffee :/
<dholbach> all right then... I call it a day a bit earlier today - have a great weekend and see you on Monday!
 * dholbach hugs you all
<dpm> mhall119, http://imgur.com/zvOA6mp
<dpm> I now just need to figure out how to dump the database to make it more juju-able for a new deployment
<dpm> jcastro, that was with the python-django plugin and the help from the #juju folks last night ^
<mhall119> dpm: looks nice
<mhall119> dpm: "fixtures" are the Django was of shipping initialization data
<jcastro> \o/
<dpm> mhall119, yeah, I know about the concept, but I've never tried it. I'll give it a go in a few minutes.
<davidcalle> @all, have a nice weekend o/
<meetingology> davidcalle: Error: "all," is not a valid command.
<nigelb> haha
<popey> o/
<popey> what's that bot doing in here!?
<popey> we never have meetings here
<davidcalle> meetingology, I hate you too
<meetingology> davidcalle: Error: "I" is not a valid command.
<davidcalle> Oh well...
<dpm> mhall119, what do I need to get the raw HTML plugin working for ubucon? I think when I started this I picked the code from an old version of d.u.c, so I'm not sure I've got the right files
<popey> balloons, T-139 minutes!
<balloons> popey, I know.. I keep checking my mail, lol
<popey> :)
<mhall119> dpm: developer_portal/cms_plugins.py is what you need
<mhall119> and the raw.html template file it references also
<dpm> mhall119, ah, great, I can see it. I think  developer_portal/views.py is also probably needed, right?
<mhall119> not for the plugin, I don't think
<dpm> err, models.py, I meant
<dpm> it's got a RawHtml class
<mhall119> ah,yes, that you'll need
<mhall119> dpm: the sponsor brochure is done with the exception of pricing from Richard and anything that legal wants to add (I expect at least a terms & conditions page from them)
<mhall119> I've added a form and contact details for Abi
<mhall119> oh, also the party & social event descriptions once we know them
<dpm> excellent, thanks mhall119
<dpm> balloons, I've noticed the video on https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/quality does not play anymore (shows "YouTube Error (2)"). Has the original video been taken down?
<balloons> dpm, let me look
<balloons> so no, the link is broken somehow
<balloons> the video is there, I'll fix it
<balloons> it won't let me save :-(
<balloons> the link should be http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=En1MaDDp9_8
<popey> just replace the embed code
<popey> it's using the old flash embed, use the new html5 one
<popey> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/En1MaDDp9_8" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
<popey> oh, djangocms embed :S
<mhall119> popey: is the cms being "helpful" agian?
<popey> :)
<mhall119> will rawhtml plugin do the trick?
<popey> I opened the edit page, saw a line at the top with a django cms and closed the tab
<popey> could do.
<balloons> any luck?
<balloons> argggh, why won't it let me save anything
<balloons> wait, it's showing up for me now
<balloons> weird
<balloons> I think it's ok now
<balloons> and yes, mhall119, we still need html5 video
<balloons> mhall119, have you tried using the rawhtml plugin?
<dpm> balloons, it's showing for me too now
<popey> balloons, refresh the code in page
<popey> We're in!
<dpm> ahahah, nice one! \o/
<popey> That's a spectacularly great end to the week!
<popey> jose, check your email ;)
<popey> balloons, jose we should catch up on monday and start planning out how we're going to manage this. :)
<jose> woooooo we're in!
<jose> \o/
<popey> Upboat! https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/3sp96q/google_codein_organisations_announced_including/ :)
 * popey deliberately spelled organisations correctly ;)
<popey> Thanks for your efforts to get us bootstrapped jose, you should reply to the thread on the mailing list to let everyone know we're in!
<jose> will do!
<czajkowski> well done folks
<popey> This is _so_ exciting!
<jose> actually made my day
<dpm> ok, have an extra fantastic weekend, see you next week! :-)
<popey> jose, yeah, same here!
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-11-14
<Kilos> o/
<dholbach> good morning
<svij> good morning o/
<Kilos> hi svij dholbach
<svij> hi Kilos
<Mister_Q> morning o/
<dholbach> somebody from the forums here? could it be that posting a thread is timing out for anyone else too?
<dholbach> nevermind, it just took a long time
<dholbach> can somebody sticky https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2343224&p=13569811#post13569811?
<wxl> fwiw neither wiki.u.c/UOS nor uds.u.c mentions the current UOS (also uos.u.c needs to be set to point to uds.u.c, IMHO)
<wxl> err
<wxl> rather uds.u.c/uos.u.c needs to point to summit.u.c
<wxl> sheesh
<svij> the schedule is really thin this time :(
<popey> wxl: it _is_ a wiki :)
<wxl> popey: yes yes but the nginx config is not XD
<popey> nvm, fixed it for you
<popey> Someone once made me a t-shirt with "It *is* a wiki!" on it, because I used to say it to people in our LUG _all_ the time.
<svij> pics or didn't happen
<popey> i never wore it out :)
<wxl> hahahah
<wxl> my favorite shirt is the one that says "PID 1. nice is for other people"
<svij> :D
<wxl> i love the fedora loves python shirt i got, at least for the logo.
<wxl> it reminds me of the cobra logo from g.i. joe XD
<wxl> https://fedoraproject.org/w/uploads/b/be/Fedora-loves-python-sticker.png
<Kilos> o/
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-11-15
<dholbach> hey hey
<svij> morning!
<mhall119> svij: can you setup an on-air hangout for the UbuCon session? I'm still hosting one from the last hour
<svij> mhall119: yep
<mhall119> thanks svij
<Mister_Q> I can't be there :( I'm forced to have fun at our company event :D Say hello from me
<svij> we'll have fun without you, don't worry, Mister_Q
<Mister_Q> :D
<Mister_Q> I'll follow the session on IRC
<czajkowski> aloha
<svij> for the UbuCon Europe people: Schedule is now (hopefully) final. We've added a museum tour on friday 15:30 which is limited to 20 persons. More details are here: https://ubucon.org/en/events/ubucon-europe/schedule/
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-11-16
<Kilos> o/
<dholbach> hey hey
<Kilos> hi dholbach svij and others
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<svij> morning!
<Mister_Q> morning o/
<Kilos> hi Mister_Q
<tsimonq2> o/
<tsimonq2> Another long day today... :/
<CoderEurope> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1611/2016-11-16/  Way ta go community team o/
<Kilos> o/
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-11-17
<dholbach> hey hey
<Mister_Q> morning o/
<svij> morning!
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see (some of) you at UbuCon!
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-11-18
<wxl> thinking about conferences for next year. anyone been to the community leadership summit?
<wxl> oh hah it's going to be part of open source summit formerly known as linuxcon so nevermind XD
<Kilos> o/
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-11-20
<Mister_Q> ubucon is over :(
<svij> yes :(
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-11-17
<batteronizer> Hi can we mix RAMs of different frequencies but same DDR type?
<batteronizer> E.g. One DDR3 667MHz with a higher frequency DDR3
<benonsoftware> batteronizer: It's been a while since I've played around with hardware I think you can, *but* all of the RAM modules will run at the lowest frequency you have installed.
<batteronizer> benonsoftware: Gotcha. At least I shouldn't expect any explosions right? Nothing getting damaged in any way?
<wxl> popey: is there some reason i can't make an announcement post?
<popey> Yeah, it's a restricted category. Make it in uncategorized and ping me and I'll move it
<popey> or wimpy
<popey> wxl: next week I'll look into creating some groups to make it more easy for more people to do this
<wxl> popey: yeah it would be great for the ucc to have access
<popey> agreed
<wxl> popey: and ideally it links to lp, os you won't have to manually update things as the ucc changes
<wxl> not like the stupid iso tracker :(
<popey> yeah, thats easier said than done
<wxl> interesting ok
<wxl> popey: if i were in the future to make an uncategorized post and then gave someone a link to it, but then you moved it, would that original link still be able to access it?
<popey> yes
<popey> its magic
<popey> <insert magic gif here>
<wxl> we need custom emojos like mastodon has :)
<popey> <agree emoji>
<wxl> the format they use is like :super-cool-new-thing:
<wxl> smoetimes people use them to make emoji art and that's REALLY confusing on a cli client XD
<popey> 💩
<popey> Interestingly in irccloud, if you type colon poop colon, it changes it to colon hankey colon
<wxl> that's arguably magic. i mean, at least as much as soft serve is magic
 * popey laughs along with wxl, while internally pretending to know what soft serve is
<wxl> https://emojipedia.org/search/?q=magic
<wxl> XD
<wxl> soft serve ice cream
<wxl> if i have to explain this anymore, i'm going to risk CoC violations so i think i'll stop XD
<popey> Oooooooh Got it!
<popey> The phrase "soft serve" isn't in the UK English lexicon
<wxl> what do you refer to it as?
<wxl> parking the jaguar?
<popey> "ice cream"
<wxl> but
<wxl> what about non-soft serve ice cream?
<popey> "ice cream"
<wxl> ok well that isn't confusing
<wxl> are you familiar with the phrase "parking the leopard?"
<popey> Hypothetical example:-
<popey> Q: Would you like some ice cream?
<popey> A: Yes
<popey> Situation that would not happen:-
<popey> Q: Would you like some ice cream?
<popey> A: What kind of ice cream?
<wxl> hmmm beggars can't be choosers? XD
<popey> Indeed!
<wxl> oh
<wxl> are you familiar with the phrase "parking the leopard?"
<wxl> ^^
<wxl> https://community.ubuntu.com/t/ubuntu-loco-council-election-results/1948?u=wxl
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-11-18
<Sysman18> Hi!!! everybody...I have a question....
<Sysman18> I have a Radeon HD 6670 1GB GDDR5 @ Ubuntu 17.10, the radeon generic drivers is poor performance for games, ¿Is there another better driver?
